# ==>EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for January 2016 round.<==



## himanshu181in (Nov 22, 2015)

It seems we have to move onto new month with plenty of hopes so home this thread might help you all.


----------



## himanshu181in (Nov 22, 2015)

Let's see who get EOI today, Good luck all and for other who won't get today. Subscribe the post

09/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE munahid
11/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE msr83
14/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE nna
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
16/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE nirav300
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE guru80
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
03/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE himanshu181in
05/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer TeAna
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
06/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer sgthushara
06/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Josephcom
10/11/15 233611 60 Mining Engineer vk852
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer hsm123
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
18/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer tgphysics
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990
02/12/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist swarvey2000
16/12/15 241411 60 Secondary Teacher Tatty teddy


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

Yup, I'm definately in this thread.


----------



## abhisheksth (Apr 5, 2015)

So, what are the dates for January rounds?


----------



## himanshu181in (Nov 22, 2015)

Possibly any one of the following
*1st January 2016 and 15th January 2016*
or
*8th January 2016 and 22nd January 2016*


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

himanshu181in said:


> Possibly any one of the following
> *1st January 2016 and 15th January 2016*
> or
> *8th January 2016 and 22nd January 2016*


I think it will be 8th and 22nd. Something similar happened last January.


----------



## ad81 (Dec 8, 2015)

himanshu181in said:


> Let's see who get EOI today, Good luck all and for other who won't get today. Subscribe the post
> 
> 09/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE munahid
> 11/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE msr83
> ...


Please add me as well.
13/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE ad81


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

subscribing


----------



## nilesh.ind (Nov 30, 2015)

It's quite difficult to get the invitation for the EOIs lodged after September in this financial year for pro-rata 2613xx
The only way to receive the invitation is to either increase points or have patience.
If it is going to be 8th and 22d of Jan then slow movement for 60 pointers, even 8-10 days of abcklog would be difficult. 
Oh DIBP, please spare the 60 pointers this time and invite as much as you can.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

There goes the 2613 wait list for Jan 2016.

261313	60	21/06/2015	kumaresanshanmugam 
261313	60	24/06/2015	sriman
261313	60	26/06/2015	saifjunaid
261312	60	26/06/2015	auscol1984
261313	60	28/06/2015	shebyjose
261313	60	28/06/2015	preetikhanna
261313	60	29/06/2015	risingmars
261313	60	30/06/2015	biswa
261312	60	1/7/2015	Kratimek
261313	60	1/7/2015	Simam
261313	60	2/7/2015	Robi.bd
261311	60	3/7/2015	arunkareer
2613xx	60	3/7/2015	nolan.tellis 
2613xx	60	4/7/2015	Sai_Lakshmi
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011
2613xx	60	5/7/2015	Kvbaskar
261312	60	8/7/2015	belgianvince
261313	60	9/7/2015	jayandrae
261313	60	11/7/2015	deep07
261313	60	13/7/2015	gurjitsingh
261313	60	12/7/2015	zeesharp
261313	60	13/07/2015	kanavsharma
261313	60	15/07/2015	rrc123
261313	60	15/07/2015	elite.shweta
261313	60	16/07/2015	nilesh.ind
261312	60	19/07/2015	pavanbl
2613xx	60	23/07/2015	greatwork
261313	60	25/07/2015	Fanish
261312	60	29/07/2015	rdak
261313	60	31/07/2015	skandhasv 
261312	60	1/8/2015	Sn_Rafi
261313	60	5/8/2015	Aakash2012 
261313	60	6/8/2015	P1mishra 
261313	60	8/8/2015	rksundaram76
261313	60	8/8/2015	ravitejakvs
261313	60	11/8/2015	JaveSh1985
261313	60	11/8/2015	samuel John
261313	60	13/08/2015	varun_gupta11 
261313	60	14/08/2015	warenick
261311	60	17/08/2015	ragsrayd 
261313	60	17/08/2015	Nalinkumar
261311	60	24/08/2015	Onshore
261312	60	27/08/2015	shah11
261313	60	27/08/2015	svats
261313	60	27/08/2015	icemanparadise
261313	60	1/9/2015	rmathew_12
261313	60	1/9/2015	kumar.ram2736
261313	60	3/9/2015	Mahesh
261313	60	4/9/2015	krish4aus
261313	60	6/9/2015	kapadnis
261313	60	9/9/2015	amarjagadish
261313	60	9/9/2015	vivekbwaj
261313	60	11/9/2015	vism
261312	60	12/9/2015	iamgillu
261313	60	16/09/2015	isaiasfritsch
261313	60	17/09/2015	Chaudhry
261313	60	21/09/2015	Saisakahi 
261313	60	25/09/2015	vivsontime
261312	60	27/09/2015	Vakymy
261313	60	28/09/2015	myasirma
261313	60	28/09/2015	fahad81
261313	60	29/09/2015	indausitis
261312	60	29/09/2015	singhbling
261312	60	29/09/2015	Jeyayvid
261313	60	29/09/2015	indausitis
261313	60	30/09/2015	kumargaurav29
261312	60	1/10/2015	3br4h!m
2613xx	60	1/10/2015	rajesh_james
261312	60	4/10/2015	JK123
261313	60	5/10/2015	Esh
261313	60	8/10/2015	srinivasyk
261313	60	12/10/2015	Srikanth2788
261311	60	18/10/2015	Alhad
261311	60	19/10/2015	naga_me87
261312	60	21/10/2015	sawant123
261311	60	28/10/2015	Prathap
261311	60	28/10/2015	maddy21
261313	60	29/10/2015	Jeyayvid 
261313	60	1/11/2015	Siddhesh.t
261313	60	4/11/2015	deepakprasadp
261313	60	11/11/2015	HasibJadoon
261311	60	13/11/2015	sanfatec 
261313	60	25/11/2015	RoopeshMajeti
261313	60	27/11/2015	ashishjindal76
261313	60	2/12/2016	marli15
261311	60	4/12/2016	amitanshu
261313	60	15/12/2016	maxibawa
261312	60	July	vaibhavmad 
261313	60	August	mithrasujith


----------



## bimaldas_bl (Aug 5, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> There goes the 2613 wait list for Jan 2016.
> 
> 261313	60	21/06/2015	kumaresanshanmugam
> 261313	60	24/06/2015	sriman
> ...


Add me please


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

himanshu181in said:


> Possibly any one of the following
> *1st January 2016 and 15th January 2016*
> or
> *8th January 2016 and 22nd January 2016*


It should be 8th and 22nd.

Good luck guys


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

Software & Application Programmers (2613) can check the link in my signature for backlog clearance history to predict their changes to be invited. 

Wish you all best of luck for the January 2016's invitation rounds... Wish you all get the invitation soon.


----------



## swoond (Sep 9, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> There goes the 2613 wait list for Jan 2016.
> 
> 261313	60	21/06/2015	kumaresanshanmugam
> 261313	60	24/06/2015	sriman
> ...


But kumaresanshanmugam said he has got invited. Am I wrong or sth?


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

Really disappointed that non-pro rata didn't even shift 2 days. Hope they clear us in January.


----------



## sgthushara (Jun 5, 2015)

Hope to receive invitation in next round

Occupation: 233512 Mechanical Engineer
EOI: 06/11/2015-60Pts
Invitation:Waiting


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

It's so frustrating that no one on the non pro-rata list was invited, even though I personally wanted to be postponed by one or two rounds, the uncertainty of how DIBP is sending out invitations has caused a bit anxiety to me, hope everything will turn back to normal next month so that we can see non pro-rata candidates move up for a little more than two weeks. Anyways good luck guys and enjoy Christmas and New Years for now.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

8th Jan is the next invitation round..


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Dears never loose hope; I have 60 points & I have tried 3 times IELTS & 4 times PTE to get the 10 points to reach the 70 points but failed :-(

1- IELTS= Overall: 7 - L/R/W/S - 7.5/6.5/5.5/7.5
2- IELTS= Overall: 6.5 - L/R/W/S - 7.5/6.5/6.7
3- IELTS= Overall: 7 - L/R/W/S - 7.5/6.5/6.5/6.5
4- PTE= Overall: 52 - L/R/W/S - 50/50/51/50
5- PTE= Overall: 60 - L/R/W/S - 58/65/60/55
6- PTE= Overall: 57 - L/R/W/S - 59/54/57/69
7- PTE= Overall: 57 - L/R/W/S - 55/54/60/62


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

swoond said:


> But kumaresanshanmugam said he has got invited. Am I wrong or sth?


You are correct. He got the invite


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi

Occupation category 263111.

EOI submitted around end of Oct'15. (28 Oct) as per my agent.

Points 60 for 189.

No invite till yet,

But in this forum, I do see that many 263111 have got invites around this cycle, pre & post both.

Any idea, by when I should be able to make it?


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

himanshu181in said:


> Let's see who get EOI today, Good luck all and for other who won't get today. Subscribe the post
> 
> 09/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE munahid
> 11/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE msr83
> ...



Is this the list who got invite?
I Submitted my EOI on 14-10-2015 for 189 with 60 Points (263111), didn't receive any invite.


----------



## faheemakram (Nov 29, 2015)

Subscribing....

hoping to get invitation in Jan 2016

_____________________________________________

Visa 189 
ANZSCO Code: 263311 (Telecommunication)
EOI Submitted : 22 OCT 2015 (60 Points) 
Invite: ??


----------



## Alamgir (Jul 13, 2015)

I am also waiting for an invitation.
234112 60 14/11/2015 Agricultural Scientist Alamgir


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

engfahmi said:


> Dears never loose hope; I have 60 points & I have tried 3 times IELTS & 4 times PTE to get the 10 points to reach the 70 points but failed :-(
> 
> 1- IELTS= Overall: 7 - L/R/W/S - 7.5/6.5/5.5/7.5
> 2- IELTS= Overall: 6.5 - L/R/W/S - 7.5/6.5/6.7
> ...


You are a great example stating "Never Loose Hope" try try until you succeed. I wish and pray you reach your target and get the additional points. :thumb:


----------



## Nalinkumar (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi All

All the best for those who are waiting January invitation...hope better movement for all occupational codes with 60 points as well.


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

*Last updated NON PRO-RATA list visa 189.. good luck everybody *

11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
13/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE ad81
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
14/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE xehny
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
16/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE nirav300
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
22/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer faheemakram
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
28/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE kawal_547
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE guru80
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
03/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE himanshu181in
05/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer TeAna
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
06/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer sgthushara
06/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Josephcom
10/11/15 233611 60 Mining Engineer vk852
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer hsm123
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
18/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer tgphysics
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990
02/12/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist swarvey2000
16/12/15 241411 60 Secondary Teacher Tatty teddy


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> *Last updated NON PRO-RATA list visa 189.. good luck everybody *
> 
> 11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
> 13/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE ad81
> ...



Thanks Ahmed ;; seems like no 60 pointer from the list got an invitation in last round. May this new year brings us Invitation.


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

gnt said:


> Thanks Ahmed ;; seems like no 60 pointer from the list got an invitation in last round. May this new year brings us Invitation.


I hope so, my friend .. sorry, man that you didn't get invited last round .. our hope now is that it will be back normal in first round of Jan and 18 days at least will be cleared .. good luck for all of us


----------



## Rastin (Oct 19, 2014)

:confused2:


himanshu181in said:


> Let's see who get EOI today, Good luck all and for other who won't get today. Subscribe the post
> 
> 09/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE munahid
> 11/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE msr83
> ...



Dear friends I am confused and worried 

My detail is:
17/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer 

yet not invited but 

19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy

got invited in above list??? :confused2::confused2:

in my skillselect login page have writen:
{
Visa type:
Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)	

date of effect:
17/10/2015

The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points.
}

Do you think above statements are sufficient for me to wait or there is something wrong?

thank you mate for your attention


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

Rastin said:


> :confused2:
> 
> 
> Dear friends I am confused and worried
> ...


I think they didn't get any invitations .. and if the did, ofcourse their points should have been updated to 65 PTSdue to experience or age or anything .. good luck though


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

*Last updated NON PRO-RATA list visa 189 after adding one more.*

11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
13/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE ad81
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
14/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE xehny
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
16/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE nirav300
17/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer Rastin
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
22/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer faheemakram
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
28/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE kawal_547
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE guru80
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
03/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE himanshu181in
05/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer TeAna
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
06/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer sgthushara
06/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Josephcom
10/11/15 233611 60 Mining Engineer vk852
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer hsm123
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
18/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer tgphysics
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990
02/12/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist swarvey2000
16/12/15 241411 60 Secondary Teacher Tatty teddy


----------



## Tatty teddy (Sep 29, 2015)

Subscribing....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rastin (Oct 19, 2014)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> I think they didn't get any invitations .. and if the did, ofcourse their points should have been updated to 65 PTSdue to experience or age or anything .. good luck though


To be invited in 189 subclass and adding points????


----------



## nilesh.ind (Nov 30, 2015)

Don't know how many threads will we be subscribing for getting invitations. 
People have waited for more than 6 months, last year it was at most 2 months for 60 pointers.
I am eagerly waiting to subscribe for the thread "Feb 2016 189 Visa Applicants Status"


----------



## hm56 (Sep 19, 2015)

Greetings to all,
My Sister in law submitted her EOI on 26/08/2015 for with 60 points (55+5) 190 visa (NSW SS). Then in october we both submitted eoi.
I submitted my EOI on 26/10/2015 with 60 points for 489 visa (Family sponsored).
And she submitted her EOI 9n 27/10/2015 with 65 points for 489 visa (Family sponsored).
So it will be very kind if someone can tell me how much time is expected for getting invitation for this visa as I'm unable to find much information regarding this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

*Adding one more*
Last updated NON PRO-RATA list visa 189 

11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
12/10/15 252611 60 Podiatrist anhhoang
13/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE ad81
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
14/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE xehny
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
16/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE nirav300
17/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer Rastin
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
22/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer faheemakram
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
28/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE kawal_547
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE guru80
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
03/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE himanshu181in
05/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer TeAna
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
06/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer sgthushara
06/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Josephcom
10/11/15 233611 60 Mining Engineer vk852
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer hsm123
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
18/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer tgphysics
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990
02/12/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist swarvey2000
16/12/15 241411 60 Secondary Teacher Tatty teddy


----------



## MagicMuffin (Nov 19, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> *Last updated NON PRO-RATA list visa 189 after adding one more.*
> 
> 11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
> 13/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE ad81
> ...


Add me as well: 
25/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Design Engineer MagicMuffin


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

MagicMuffin said:


> Add me as well:
> 25/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Design Engineer MagicMuffin


added you 

Adding one more
Last updated NON PRO-RATA list visa 189 

11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
12/10/15 252611 60 Podiatrist anhhoang
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
13/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE ad81
14/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE xehny
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
16/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE nirav300
17/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer Rastin
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
22/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer faheemakram
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
28/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE kawal_547
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE guru80
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
03/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE himanshu181in
05/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer TeAna
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
06/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer sgthushara
06/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Josephcom
10/11/15 233611 60 Mining Engineer vk852
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer hsm123
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
18/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer tgphysics
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990
25/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer MagicMuffin
02/12/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist swarvey2000
16/12/15 241411 60 Secondary Teacher Tatty teddy


----------



## dan78 (Jul 2, 2015)

Kindly add me as well.Thank you.

17/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer dan78




ahmedmawhoub said:


> added you
> 
> Adding one more
> Last updated NON PRO-RATA list visa 189
> ...


----------



## Alamgir (Jul 13, 2015)

Updated the list by adding my details.



ahmedmawhoub said:


> added you
> 
> Adding one more
> Last updated NON PRO-RATA list visa 189
> ...


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

subscribing...


----------



## gopiatweb (Oct 28, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> added you
> 
> Adding one more
> Last updated NON PRO-RATA list visa 189
> ...


Can someone add me to the list please?

18/12/2015 261111 65 ICT BUSINESS ANALYST gopiatweb

Also, from the recent invites, can someone tell till what date has been the ICT BA lists cleared? Any idea, if I might get an invite this year?


----------



## sanjay kumar (Dec 19, 2015)

hm56 said:


> Greetings to all,
> My Sister in law submitted her EOI on 26/08/2015 for with 60 points (55+5) 190 visa (NSW SS). Then in october we both submitted eoi.
> I submitted my EOI on 26/10/2015 with 60 points for 489 visa (Family sponsored).
> And she submitted her EOI 9n 27/10/2015 with 65 points for 489 visa (Family sponsored).
> So it will be very kind if someone can tell me how much time is expected for getting invitation for this visa as I'm unable to find much information regarding this. Thanks in advance.


Hi all
categoery 261312 EOI on 26/08/2015 for with 60 point (55+5) 190 visa (NSW SS) No invite till yet.
Any idea when i will get invite ?


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Buddy you missed my name

Ashwin Nooli 04/07/2015.... please add it...


----------



## qliz (Apr 14, 2015)

Rastin said:


> :confused2:
> 
> 
> Dear friends I am confused and worried
> ...


To clear up your confusion, we are still in the waiting list.I'm pretty sure you will receive the invitation before us. I think you will receive in January, and based on the December round not really good for 60 pointers, hopefully by February we can receive it after you. Finger crossed! All the best and Merry Christmas to you!

My wish will be backlog clearance process in godspeed! 

May the force be with you all!


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

gopiatweb said:


> Can someone add me to the list please?
> 
> 18/12/2015 261111 65 ICT BUSINESS ANALYST gopiatweb
> 
> Also, from the recent invites, can someone tell till what date has been the ICT BA lists cleared? Any idea, if I might get an invite this year?



Hey Gopi,

Anticipated cut off post yest invites is around September 22nd to 25th (assuming that DIBP cleared 10days atleast), but this is a rough estimate and we need to wait for official info.

With 65 points and DOE as 18th Dec, you can expect the invite in the month of Apr 2016

good luck...


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

ashwin.nooli said:


> Buddy you missed my name
> 
> Ashwin Nooli 04/07/2015.... please add it...


Haven't you got NSW invite on 26-11-2015.


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

dan78 said:


> Kindly add me as well.Thank you.
> 
> 17/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer dan78


Added you 

*Last updated NON PRO-RATA list visa 189 *

11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
12/10/15 252611 60 Podiatrist anhhoang
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
13/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE ad81
14/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE xehny
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
16/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE nirav300
17/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer Rastin
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
22/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer faheemakram
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
28/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE kawal_547
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE guru80
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahmi
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
03/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE himanshu181in
05/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer TeAna
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
06/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer sgthushara
06/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Josephcom
10/11/15 233611 60 Mining Engineer vk852
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer hsm123
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
17/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer dan78
18/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer tgphysics
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990
25/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer MagicMuffin
02/12/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist swarvey2000
16/12/15 241411 60 Secondary Teacher Tatty teddy


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

I think DIBP will close for holidays from 21st Dec till 3rd of Jan.


----------



## sanjay kumar (Dec 19, 2015)

Greeting to all,
i submitted my eoi on 27/10/2015 category 261312 with 65 points for 489 visa (family sponsored).
can someone tell me how much time is expected for invitation for this visa as I'm unable to find much information regarding this. Thanks in advance. please reply asap.


----------



## Theshi (Nov 9, 2015)

himanshu181in said:


> Let's see who get EOI today, Good luck all and for other who won't get today. Subscribe the post
> 
> 09/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE munahid
> 11/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE msr83
> ...


please add me to the list 15/12/2015 341111 60 Electrician


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

gnt said:


> I think DIBP will close for holidays from 21st Dec till 3rd of Jan.


You are right. All visa processing offices will also be closed.


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

Theshi said:


> please add me to the list 15/12/2015 341111 60 Electrician


Added you 

*Last updated NON PRO-RATA list visa 189 
*
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
12/10/15 252611 60 Podiatrist anhhoang
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
13/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE ad81
14/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE xehny
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
16/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE nirav300
17/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer Rastin
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
22/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer faheemakram
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
28/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE kawal_547
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE guru80
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahmi
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
03/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE himanshu181in
05/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer TeAna
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
06/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer sgthushara
06/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Josephcom
10/11/15 233611 60 Mining Engineer vk852
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer hsm123
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
17/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer dan78
18/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer tgphysics
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990
25/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer MagicMuffin
02/12/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist swarvey2000
15/12/15 341111 60 Electrician Theshi
16/12/15 241411 60 Secondary Teacher Tatty teddy


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

List is getting longer & longer day by day ; but hopefully more invitations will be sent in coming months.


----------



## anmolk (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello Everyone...

Please add me to the list

DOE - 6 Dec 2015
Points - 60
Applied for - 263111 CNSE

Please advise when can I expect an invitation and after invitation is received, if I apply for PR with all the documents submitted on the same day then how long it will take to get it.

Thanks in advance.
Cheers


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

anmolk said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> Please add me to the list
> 
> ...


Added you 

*Last updated NON PRO-RATA list visa 189 *

11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
12/10/15 252611 60 Podiatrist anhhoang
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
13/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE ad81
14/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE xehny
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
16/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE nirav300
17/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer Rastin
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
22/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer faheemakram
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
28/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE kawal_547
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE guru80
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahmi
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
03/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE himanshu181in
05/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer TeAna
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
06/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer sgthushara
06/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Josephcom
10/11/15 233611 60 Mining Engineer vk852
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer hsm123
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
17/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer dan78
18/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer tgphysics
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990
25/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer MagicMuffin
02/12/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist swarvey2000
06/12/15 263111 60 CN&SE anmolk
15/12/15 341111 60 Electrician Theshi
16/12/15 241411 60 Secondary Teacher Tatty teddy


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

nilesh.ind said:


> Don't know how many threads will we be subscribing for getting invitations.
> People have waited for more than 6 months, last year it was at most 2 months for 60 pointers.
> I am eagerly waiting to subscribe for the thread "Feb 2016 189 Visa Applicants Status"


me too 
Feb we both should get if no surprises.

Cheers.


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

Eoi - 27 /11 / 2016

ict ba - 261111

points - 55 +5 [ nsw ss ] -190 

points - 55 for 189


----------



## MagicMuffin (Nov 19, 2015)

For Nov 23rd round, visa date of effect or cut off date for 60 pointers was Oct 1, 2015. 
For Dec 4th round, visa date of effect or cut off date for 60 pointers was Oct 8, 2015.

Progress is astonishingly low. Between two consecutive rounds, the progress is of 7 days only. Earlier trend was usually a month between two rounds.


----------



## Faraz Ahmad (Oct 22, 2015)

kindly add me in the list

261312 ... 189 ... 25/06/2015 ... 60 points


----------



## Faraz Ahmad (Oct 22, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> There goes the 2613 wait list for Jan 2016.
> 
> 261313	60	21/06/2015	kumaresanshanmugam
> 261313	60	24/06/2015	sriman
> ...


Kindly Add me in the list 
261312 ... 189 ... 26.06.2015 ... 60points


----------



## Faraz Ahmad (Oct 22, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> There goes the 2613 wait list for Jan 2016.
> 
> 261313	60	21/06/2015	kumaresanshanmugam
> 261313	60	24/06/2015	sriman
> ...



kindly a


----------



## Faraz Ahmad (Oct 22, 2015)

*Faraz Ahmad*

kindly guys help me out plzzz ...

DOE: 25/06/2015
261312
189
60 points


i have few questions and need ur kind suggestions..

*1) *
i have completed my MIS degree from australia ... then i came back to pakistan and started a job as IT developer ... i have 1.3 year relevent experience and against that experience i got my skilled assessment to apply for PR .... 
as i am not going to claim any point againt my experience still i have to upload experience certificates or salary slips or any relevent documentation????

*2)*
i have already furnished my police clearance certificates from Australia and pakistan on 28/08/2015 and 20/09/2015 respectively ... do i need to get my PCC again????

kindly help me out ...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Faraz Ahmad said:


> kindly a


Add me to this list

261313	60	4/7/2015	Ashwin


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

261313	60	24/06/2015	sriman	
261312	60	25/06/2015	Faraz Ahmad	
261313	60	26/06/2015	saifjunaid	
261312	60	26/06/2015	auscol1984	
261313	60	28/06/2015	shebyjose	
261313	60	28/06/2015	preetikhanna	
261313	60	29/06/2015	risingmars	
261313	60	30/06/2015	biswa	
261312	60	1/7/2015	Kratimek	
261313	60	1/7/2015	Simam	
261313	60	2/7/2015	Robi.bd	
261311	60	3/7/2015	arunkareer	
2613xx	60	3/7/2015	nolan.tellis 
2613xx	60	4/7/2015	Sai_Lakshmi	
261313	60	4/7/2015 ashwin.nooli	
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011	
2613xx	60	5/7/2015	Kvbaskar	
261312	60	8/7/2015	belgianvince	
261313	60	9/7/2015	jayandrae	
261313	60	11/7/2015	deep07	
261313	60	13/7/2015	gurjitsingh	
261313	60	12/7/2015	zeesharp	
261313	60	13/07/2015	kanavsharma	
261313	60	15/07/2015	rrc123	
261313	60	15/07/2015	elite.shweta	
261313	60	16/07/2015	nilesh.ind	
261312	60	19/07/2015	pavanbl	
2613xx	60	23/07/2015	greatwork	
261313	60	25/07/2015	Fanish	
261312	60	29/07/2015	rdak	
261313	60	31/07/2015	skandhasv 
261312	60	1/8/2015	Sn_Rafi	
261313	60	5/8/2015	Aakash2012 
261313	60	6/8/2015	P1mishra 
261313	60	6/8/2015	bimaldas_bl	
261313	60	8/8/2015	rksundaram76	
261313	60	8/8/2015	ravitejakvs	
261313	60	11/8/2015	JaveSh1985	
261313	60	11/8/2015	samuel John	
261313	60	13/08/2015	varun_gupta11 
261313	60	14/08/2015	warenick	
261311	60	17/08/2015	ragsrayd 
261313	60	17/08/2015	Nalinkumar	
261311	60	24/08/2015	Onshore	
261312	60	27/08/2015	shah11	
261313	60	27/08/2015	svats	
261313	60	27/08/2015	icemanparadise	
261313	60	1/9/2015	rmathew_12	
261313	60	1/9/2015	kumar.ram2736	
261313	60	3/9/2015	Mahesh	
261313	60	4/9/2015	krish4aus	
261313	60	6/9/2015	kapadnis	
261313	60	9/9/2015	amarjagadish	
261313	60	9/9/2015	vivekbwaj	
261313	60	11/9/2015	vism	
261312	60	12/9/2015	iamgillu	
261313	60	16/09/2015	isaiasfritsch	
261313	60	17/09/2015	Chaudhry	
261313	60	21/09/2015	Saisakahi 
261313	60	25/09/2015	vivsontime	
261312	60	27/09/2015	Vakymy	
261313	60	28/09/2015	myasirma	
261313	60	28/09/2015	fahad81	
261313	60	29/09/2015	indausitis	
261312	60	29/09/2015	singhbling	
261312	60	29/09/2015	Jeyayvid	
261313	60	29/09/2015	indausitis	
261313	60	30/09/2015	kumargaurav29	
261312	60	1/10/2015	3br4h!m	
2613xx	60	1/10/2015	rajesh_james	
261312	60	4/10/2015	JK123	
261313	60	5/10/2015	Esh	
261313	60	8/10/2015	srinivasyk	
261313	60	12/10/2015	Srikanth2788	
261311	60	18/10/2015	Alhad	
261311	60	19/10/2015	naga_me87	
261312	60	21/10/2015	sawant123	
261311	60	28/10/2015	Prathap	
261311	60	28/10/2015	maddy21	
261313	60	29/10/2015	Jeyayvid 
261313	60	1/11/2015	Siddhesh.t	
261313	60	4/11/2015	deepakprasadp	
261313	60	11/11/2015	HasibJadoon	
261311	60	13/11/2015	sanfatec 
261313	60	25/11/2015	RoopeshMajeti	
261313	60	27/11/2015	ashishjindal76	
261313	60	2/12/2016	marli15	
261311	60	4/12/2016	amitanshu	
261313	60	15/12/2016	maxibawa	
261312	60	July	vaibhavmad 
261313	60	August	mithrasujith


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

Faraz Ahmad said:


> kindly guys help me out plzzz ...
> 
> DOE: 25/06/2015
> 261312
> ...


1. No
2. No

Good luck


----------



## warhunter (Dec 22, 2015)

251411 60 15/12/2015. add me to the list


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Guys, got some news to share ; 

The Australian economy is ending 2015 having delivered another year of economic growth.

2016 will be a good year for Australia; as DIBP is inviting alot of skilled migrants. 

Hopefully we all can contribute with our skills.


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

warhunter said:


> 251411 60 15/12/2015. add me to the list


*Added you *

*Last updated NON PRO-RATA list visa 189 *

11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
12/10/15 252611 60 Podiatrist anhhoang
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
13/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE ad81
14/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE xehny
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
16/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE nirav300
17/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer Rastin
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
22/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer faheemakram
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
28/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE kawal_547
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE guru80
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahmi
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
03/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE himanshu181in
05/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer TeAna
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
06/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer sgthushara
06/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Josephcom
10/11/15 233611 60 Mining Engineer vk852
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer hsm123
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
17/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer dan78
18/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer tgphysics
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990
25/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer MagicMuffin
02/12/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist swarvey2000
06/12/15 263111 60 CN&SE anmolk
15/12/15 341111 60 Electrician Theshi
15/12/15 251411 60 Optometrist warhunter
16/12/15 241411 60 Secondary Teacher Tatty teddy


----------



## samsonk76 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Subscribe request*

Please add me


03/12/15 261111 65 Business Analyst rode2peace


Occupation: 261111 - Business Analyst; 
ACS Applied : 27-Nov-2015
ACS +Ve: 03–Dec-2015 
PTE R:88 W:85 L:90 S:90 (20 points)

EOI [189] : 03/12/15 with 65 points 
EOI [190] : VIC 12/12/15 with 70 points 
EOI [190] : NSW 15/12/15 with 70 points 
INVITE for 190[NSW]: ￼:fingerscrossed:
INVITE for 190[VIC]: ￼:fingerscrossed:
INVITE for 189:￼ :fingerscrossed:


----------



## warhunter (Dec 22, 2015)

can someone please shed some light on what non-pro rata list is for?


----------



## ad81 (Dec 8, 2015)

On Jan 10, 2016, my EOI will expire...


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

ad81 said:


> On Jan 10, 2016, my EOI will expire...


I saw you have your EOI DOE 13-10-2015, I believe you'd get invitation in coming round before your EOI expires. Hope you don't find any 65 pointers on your way.
Wish you luck.


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

gnt said:


> Guys, got some news to share ;
> 
> The Australian economy is ending 2015 having delivered another year of economic growth.
> 
> ...


Didn't really get what you meant there gnt. Are you saying they announced that they will increase the quote? Because that wouldn't make any sense since the current quote is until June.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

mmon said:


> Didn't really get what you meant there gnt. Are you saying they announced that they will increase the quote? Because that wouldn't make any sense since the current quote is until June.


You are right, mate!
He is just sharing some news he read, I think.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

bright future said:


> You are right, mate!
> He is just sharing some news he read, I think.


Seems like it's what he wants to believe.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> Seems like it's what he wants to believe.


You are right!
But I hope that 2016 brings some relief to the economy..I hope


----------



## swoond (Sep 9, 2015)

ad81 said:


> On Jan 10, 2016, my EOI will expire...


There will be more invitations in Jan, have faith mate.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## warhunter (Dec 22, 2015)

hey can anyone tell me whats the diff between the prorata list and the non prorata list?


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

warhunter said:


> hey can anyone tell me whats the diff between the prorata list and the non prorata list?


Hi Warhunter, as of now 2613** code is under pro-rata. It means applications received are more than available invitations for this code. So the number of invitations per round will be varied to make sure that, under this category some invitations available till end of June 2016.


----------



## warhunter (Dec 22, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Hi Warhunter, as of now 2613** code is under pro-rata. It means applications received are more than available invitations for this code. So the number of invitations per round will be varied to make sure that, under this category some invitations available till end of June 2016.


cool THANKS!. so does it mean that with other codes, it may be faster for invites to be sent?


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes for other codes it will be faster, because there are not many applications when compared to 2613** code. Accountant and BA also fall under pro-rata.


----------



## warhunter (Dec 22, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Yes for other codes it will be faster, because there are not many applications when compared to 2613** code. Accountant and BA also fall under pro-rata.


hoping to get mine soon. its gonna be out of the skilled list soon.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

bright future said:


> You are right, mate!
> He is just sharing some news he read, I think.



Yes guys was just sharing some info ; as I have heard 2016 will be a tough year and we might get a recession ; however on the other side Australia will be fine.


----------



## BizTalk (Jul 14, 2015)

Following...


----------



## JK123 (Oct 5, 2015)

Subscribing.


----------



## miss_T (Dec 24, 2015)

abhisheksth said:


> So, what are the dates for January rounds?


DIBP hasn't released the dates yet, will just have to wait to find out.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi,
Does anybody know what is the condition for 251312 (OSH adviser)?


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> There goes the 2613 wait list for Jan 2016.
> 
> 261313	60	21/06/2015	kumaresanshanmugam
> 261313	60	24/06/2015	sriman
> ...


Hi,

Yesterday I submitted EOI for points 65.

My profile

1st PTE attempt(9th Sep 2015) : 60
ACS +ve results : 3rd Dec 2014
2nd PTE attempt(17th Dec 2015) : 75
EOI submitted : 23rd Dec 2015


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

miss_T said:


> DIBP hasn't released the dates yet, will just have to wait to find out.


Although the dates have not been released yet, it's almost certain that they will be the 8th and 22nd.


----------



## Nalinkumar (Nov 24, 2015)

Anybody know any Idea about when DIBP going to stop PTE results???? I heard that its on next year onwards Is it true?

Please make correct info...dont make any false....

Engineers Australia already Stopped PTE results.......


----------



## nilesh.ind (Nov 30, 2015)

Nope, that's incomplete information.
Engineers australia were never accepting PTE results in the past, nor they are accepting in future.
DIBP is a different body and they are still accepting PTE Academic Test results.


Nalinkumar said:


> Anybody know any Idea about when DIBP going to stop PTE results???? I heard that its on next year onwards Is it true?
> 
> Please make correct info...dont make any false....
> 
> Engineers Australia already Stopped PTE results.......


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

nilesh.ind said:


> Nope, that's incomplete information.
> Engineers australia were never accepting PTE results in the past, nor they are accepting in future.
> DIBP is a different body and they are still accepting PTE Academic Test results.


Exactly.


----------



## yctomi (Jun 25, 2015)

Hopefully the non prorate will be back to normal in Jan rounds


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

yctomi said:


> Hopefully the non prorate will be back to normal in Jan rounds


Yes they will indeed ; 

Things will be back to normal in January round; and application will be processed quickly.


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

Guys
Please kindly add me to the 2613 list.

I submmited my EOI on 18/12/15 with 60p for 189 (261313). 

Thanks!


----------



## abhisheksth (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi friends,
I recently submitted my EOI for 261313 on August with 60 points via a consultant, after having exactly 5 years of work experience on the same month. This was reduced to 3 by ACS. On November, my company collapsed. I already have the related documents as of November (5 years and 2-3 months), and my ex-employers have agreed to help if I needed any other documents. My question is, if I don't get employed in coming 6 or more months upto the point when I get invited and assigned a CO, will that hamper my processing in any way? I thought joining another company for mere few months won't be good, but just heard a rumor yesterday about having complications during processing if you haven't worked for over 6 months or so (because my documents would be over 6 months old). Is that true friends?


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

Please add me.

11/12/15 233411 (55+5) 60 Electronic Engineer.


----------



## fanta112 (Dec 26, 2015)

himanshu181in said:


> It seems we have to move onto new month with plenty of hopes so home this thread might help you all.





himanshu181in said:


> Let's see who get EOI today, Good luck all and for other who won't get today. Subscribe the post
> 
> 09/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE munahid
> 11/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE msr83
> ...


Hey guys,

I submitted my EOI today:

26/12/15 233411 65 Electronics Engineer fanta112


I'm a bit confused about the invitation mechanism and hoping someone could enlighten me. I tried to find the EOI results around the same time last year to get an idea about the turnaround time and found the below:

*SkillSelect - 9 January 2015 Round Results*

*Invitation process and cut offs*

Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	60	8/01/2015 11.49 pm

( Source: border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/42013 )​
The cut-off date above is one day before the invitation date. Does this mean that pretty much all EOIs submitted (for 189, with 60 points and above) right before that round were invited? If so, that sounds so good that almost feel a bit unreal. Am I misunderstanding anything here?

Any help is much appreciated. I'm kind of new to immigration policies.


----------



## grevolution (Apr 19, 2014)

abhisheksth said:


> Hi friends,
> I recently submitted my EOI for 261313 on August with 60 points via a consultant, after having exactly 5 years of work experience on the same month. This was reduced to 3 by ACS. On November, my company collapsed. I already have the related documents as of November (5 years and 2-3 months), and my ex-employers have agreed to help if I needed any other documents. My question is, if I don't get employed in coming 6 or more months upto the point when I get invited and assigned a CO, will that hamper my processing in any way? I thought joining another company for mere few months won't be good, but just heard a rumor yesterday about having complications during processing if you haven't worked for over 6 months or so (because my documents would be over 6 months old). Is that true friends?


I don't think it matters that you did not worked for 6 months as long as you can provide info that what you did for those 6 months. DIPB will ask you to give the detail of your last 10 years and you will have to provide them full detail including the period in which you did not do anything.


----------



## abhisheksth (Apr 5, 2015)

Thank you, that is a great relief for me.


----------



## saurabray (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi,

I submitted EOI for Subclass-189 with 70 points for 2613- Software Engineer on December 25th, 2015.
PTE-A scores : L89 R83 S90 W81.

When will I get the invite possibly?

Any ideas will be highly appreciated.

Thanks,
SaurabRay


----------



## nilesh.ind (Nov 30, 2015)

This brings 70 pointer in the list.
Congrats buddy, start preparing documents, cause with 70 points, you will be getting invite next round. :thumb:


saurabray said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted EOI for Subclass-189 with 70 points for 2613- Software Engineer on December 25th, 2015.
> PTE-A scores : L89 R83 S90 W81.
> ...


----------



## universalsardar (Sep 8, 2015)

*Universalsardar*

Hi How to See pending / waiting list ,can you please share link






dhijaj said:


> There goes the 2613 wait list for Jan 2016.
> 
> 261313	60	21/06/2015	kumaresanshanmugam
> 261313	60	24/06/2015	sriman
> ...


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

fanta112 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI today:
> 
> ...


*Added you *

Last updated NON PRO-RATA list visa 189

26/12/15 233411 65 Electronics Engineer fanta112
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
12/10/15 252611 60 Podiatrist anhhoang
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
13/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE ad81
14/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE xehny
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
16/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE nirav300
17/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer Rastin
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
22/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer faheemakram
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
28/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE kawal_547
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE guru80
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahmi
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
03/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE himanshu181in
05/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer TeAna
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
06/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer sgthushara
06/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Josephcom
10/11/15 233611 60 Mining Engineer vk852
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer hsm123
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
17/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer dan78
18/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer tgphysics
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990
25/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer MagicMuffin
02/12/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist swarvey2000
06/12/15 263111 60 CN&SE anmolk
15/12/15 341111 60 Electrician Theshi
15/12/15 251411 60 Optometrist warhunter
16/12/15 241411 60 Secondary Teacher Tatty teddy


----------



## sanjaya123 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi Any body help me,

I have got positive skill assessment as Telecommunications engineer (263311) and also, have 8+ year work experience but I was able to get 6 each for IELTS. I have submitted EOI for NSW under 190 VISA option last September. Can I get nomination under this circumstance? I have 55 points excluding state sponsorship. Kindly feedback anybody who knows anything about this.

Thanks


----------



## Faraz Ahmad (Oct 22, 2015)

*urgent*

kindly add me to the list ... anyone 


faraz ahmad
189 ... 261312
DOE ... 25/06/2015
60 points


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

netw said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have currently assessed my skills as Comp network and system Engineer by ACS, but they deducted me 2 years of work experience and I thought to apply to EA for Telecommunication Network Engineer. I am graduated as Electronic Eng, with major in Comp Science, I hold CCNP, CCP Sec, ITIL, CCSA, PRINCE2 etc. certificates. Please:
> -can I have an positive assessment by EA?
> ...


EA will take roughly 16 weeks or more.


----------



## netw (Aug 11, 2014)

Uau, really lot of time. Very strange.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

netw said:


> Uau, really lot of time. Very strange.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


normally it takes 11-13 weeks, however, you can pay for fast track and get your assessment results within 5 working days. ~$250 extra for fast track.


----------



## netw (Aug 11, 2014)

Thank you guys for the replies.
Please, do you think that my skills and years of experienc as a sen. ICT Network Engineer could be assessed as Telecommunication Network Engineer?

Thanks again.


----------



## yctomi (Jun 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> yctomi said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully the non prorate will be back to normal in Jan rounds
> ...


That would be great. Last round was definitely a nightmare for non pro-rata guys


----------



## fanta112 (Dec 26, 2015)

yctomi said:


> That would be great. Last round was definitely a nightmare for non pro-rata guys


I'm kinda new to this. What happened in the last round?


----------



## fanta112 (Dec 26, 2015)

mmon said:


> normally it takes 11-13 weeks, however, you can pay for fast track and get your assessment results within 5 working days. ~$250 extra for fast track.


I think what the Fast track service does is just to get your application to a case officer within in 5 days. The time for the actual assessment should be just as usual. However, I'd still recommend it since it does expedite the whole process a lot. I didn't have to go through CDR but I applied for AU qualification with fast track and got it approved the next day.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello Aussie PR experts 

Good Day ! Myself Rajesh from India, I started my Aussie immigration process in the month of Oct 15

In fact my wife is the primary applicant in my case and I have got many questions listed below

Request you to please share your advice, guidance & help me to go ahead further with this process.

Positive ACS Assessment results received on 24th Sep 15 (Nominated Occupation: 261313 – Software Engineer) & yet to complete PTE (Scheduled on 30th Dec 15)

Tried filling a sample EOI with these details considering competent English skills which is showing 55 points now

Questions,

1.	Which is the best option to choose in my case ? 
Option 1: Selecting 190 state sponsorship (preferably NSW) considering I get proficient English score in PTE (Points will be 55+10+5=70)
Option 2: Selecting 189 considering I get proficient English score in PTE (Points will be 55+10=65) 
Option 3: Selecting 190 state sponsorship (preferably NSW) considering I get competent English score in PTE (Points will be 55+0+5=60)
2.	What is the usual turnaround time to get Invitation for the above options ?
3.	I yet to get passport for my 3 yr old kid. Do I need to get the passport before I file EOI ?
4.	My wife is currently in the US since last 2 months (expected to be there for another one year). Is this mandatory to get PCC @ US police for my wife ? Or else Indian PCC is suffice ?
5.	Is there any specific time that I need to file my EOI or I can do it just before any of the invitation rounds ? (twice in a month)
6.	What are the steps involved after filing EOI ? May be very helpful if someone can put steps with timelines
7.	What are the list of docs I need to prepare as soon as I file EOI ?
8.	How the Visa invite letter is sent – via email ? What should I do after getting that ?
9.	At what stage the visa payment comes into picture ? Will be helpful for me, to be prepared financially 
10.	I will be one of the dependant and do I need to prove my English skills at functional level to avoid second instalment fee ? If so what & How should I do this ?

Kindly request your support. Please help. Thanks

Advance new year wishes 2016 ! 

regards
Rajesh


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Forum is very quit now a daysssssssss


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Dear Rajesh,


1.	Which is the best option to choose in my case ? 
Option 1: Selecting 190 state sponsorship (preferably NSW) considering I get proficient English score in PTE (Points will be 55+10+5=70)
Option 2: Selecting 189 considering I get proficient English score in PTE (Points will be 55+10=65) This is the best bet because many have got invite with 65 pts. I suggest you look for what is the last EOI date of 65 person who got invite ( I mean look for when did he apply).

In any case apply for both 189 and 190 simultaneously.
Option 3: Selecting 190 state sponsorship (preferably NSW) considering I get competent English score in PTE (Points will be 55+0+5=60)
2.	What is the usual turnaround time to get Invitation for the above options ?Depends on each round. If you have scored more than 65 pts then its one month time.
3.	I yet to get passport for my 3 yr old kid. Do I need to get the passport before I file EOI ?No, Not at the time of application. you need it only at visa stage. but have it done quickly.
4.	My wife is currently in the US since last 2 months (expected to be there for another one year). Is this mandatory to get PCC @ US police for my wife ? Or else Indian PCC is suffice ? Yes, any place where you stay for more than 6 months.
5.	Is there any specific time that I need to file my EOI or I can do it just before any of the invitation rounds ? (twice in a month)Complete as soon as possible. do it now even before you have PTE scores. The EOI submission date will determine the hierarchy where you stand against the competition. 
6.	What are the steps involved after filing EOI ? May be very helpful if someone can put steps with timelines Wait for some one else to answer this
7.	What are the list of docs I need to prepare as soon as I file EOI ?again some experts can answer. But all this would be mentioned in the invite letter
8.	How the Visa invite letter is sent – via email ? What should I do after getting that ?
9.	At what stage the visa payment comes into picture ? Will be helpful for me, to be prepared financially 
10.	I will be one of the dependant and do I need to prove my English skills at functional level to avoid second instalment fee ? If so what & How should I do this ?

Kindly request your support. Please help. Thanks

Advance new year wishes 2016 !


----------



## ad81 (Dec 8, 2015)

xehny said:


> I saw you have your EOI DOE 13-10-2015, I believe you'd get invitation in coming round before your EOI expires. Hope you don't find any 65 pointers on your way.
> Wish you luck.


Thanks for your wishes mate....


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

1.	Which is the best option to choose in my case ? 
Option 1: Selecting 190 state sponsorship (preferably NSW) considering I get proficient English score in PTE (Points will be 55+10+5=70)
Option 2: Selecting 189 considering I get proficient English score in PTE (Points will be 55+10=65) This is the best bet because many have got invite with 65 pts. I suggest you look for what is the last EOI date of 65 person who got invite ( I mean look for when did he apply).
In any case apply for both 189 and 190 simultaneously.
Option 3: Selecting 190 state sponsorship (preferably NSW) considering I get competent English score in PTE (Points will be 55+0+5=60)
2.	What is the usual turnaround time to get Invitation for the above options ?Depends on each round. If you have scored more than 65 pts then its one month time.
3.	I yet to get passport for my 3 yr old kid. Do I need to get the passport before I file EOI ?No, Not at the time of application. you need it only at visa stage. but have it done quickly.
4.	My wife is currently in the US since last 2 months (expected to be there for another one year). Is this mandatory to get PCC @ US police for my wife ? Or else Indian PCC is suffice ? Yes, any place where you stay for more than 6 months.
5.	Is there any specific time that I need to file my EOI or I can do it just before any of the invitation rounds ? (twice in a month)Complete as soon as possible. do it now even before you have PTE scores. The EOI submission date will determine the hierarchy where you stand against the competition. 
6.	What are the steps involved after filing EOI ? May be very helpful if someone can put steps with timelines Wait for some one else to answer this
After you have lodged your EOI you just wait until you receive the Invitation to apply for Visa. Mean While you can start collecting your documents at one olace to have ready for visa filing upon receiving invitation. 
7.	What are the list of docs I need to prepare as soon as I file EOI ?again some experts can answer. But all this would be mentioned in the invite letter 
*Checklist for visa application Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist*
8.	How the Visa invite letter is sent – via email ? What should I do after getting that ? *Via email*
9.	At what stage the visa payment comes into picture ? Will be helpful for me, to be prepared financially *After you get your ITA you need to make full payments for visa application. *
10.	I will be one of the dependant and do I need to prove my English skills at functional level to avoid second instalment fee ? If so what & How should I do this ? 
*Yes you need to take IELTS to prove functional english. Alternatively you can get letters from your school, college which should state that the medium of instruction was english during the entire course. This way you would not have to give ielts nor pay second installement*

Kindly request your support. Please help. Thanks

Advance new year wishes 2016 !


----------



## lakku (Dec 28, 2015)

*please add me*

ACS : 01-06-2015 
ACS + on : 03-06-2015 
PTE : 01-12-2015 | S 65, R 72, L 71, W 70| 
261312 - EOI Victoria : 09-12-2015 | EOI NSW 10-12-2015
Invitation ::noidea::fingerscrossed:


----------



## universalsardar (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi 

Anyone experienced the EOI 190 with 60 points ? how long it will take for invitation approximately in current situations.



Option 3: Selecting 190 state sponsorship (preferably NSW) considering I get competent English score in PTE (Points will be 55+0+5=60)???????






vikaschandra said:


> 1.	Which is the best option to choose in my case ?
> Option 1: Selecting 190 state sponsorship (preferably NSW) considering I get proficient English score in PTE (Points will be 55+10+5=70)
> Option 2: Selecting 189 considering I get proficient English score in PTE (Points will be 55+10=65) This is the best bet because many have got invite with 65 pts. I suggest you look for what is the last EOI date of 65 person who got invite ( I mean look for when did he apply).
> In any case apply for both 189 and 190 simultaneously.
> ...


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi,

Is there any hope for 60 Pointers, i can't even try for partners skills as my wife is M.Sc mathematics so not under 261313.

Please let me know the status for 60Pointers.

Thank you.


----------



## nilesh.ind (Nov 30, 2015)

60 pointers are moving dead slowly my friend.
I don't think your partner's education will matter here as job roles and responsibilities will play major role in skill assessment
Also you need to satisfy below conditions to add her 5 points into yours
1) She must get competent English ability i.e. IELTS: 6+ in each component or PTE Academic: 50+
2) She must get her skill assessment positive in an occupation on the Skilled Occupations List for your subclass (261313)
Anyway, all the best :thumb:.


skandhasv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any hope for 60 Pointers, i can't even try for partners skills as my wife is M.Sc mathematics so not under 261313.
> 
> ...


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello universalsardar 

Thank you very much for your response - very informative and helpful too

May be one last question from your answer above - 

Is this advisable to apply for both 189 & 190 simultaneously ? 

If so, there will be a difference in 5 points between these two at any point of time and what if you get invite for both ? (I mean how to cancel the 189/190?)

What if I get invite for any one of this at first instance ? (How to cancel the one for which the invite is not received ?)


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi friends,

I have nominated occupation of Internal Auditor (ANZCO Code: 221214); I have received my Vetassess Positive Assessment on 23rd as Positive. Now, I have filed my EOI on 26th December with (65 + 5) points by nominating NSW state sponsorship, as 189 is closed for us due to occupation ceiling being reached. So, can anyone highlight as what would be the chances to receive an Invitation letter from EOI from NSW, will take many weeks in January or will it arrive earlier with 70 points in hand.

Secondly, I wish to do the medical tests for me and my wife so that we can upload the PCC and medicals details alongwith the visa application, is this possible and if yes, then how should be proceed with it? I mean, how to get an HAP ID before a case officer instucts to get the medicals done?

Thirdly, has anyone made payment for the VISA fees from India? What is the best route to do as i am being informed that debit cards would not work while making visa fee payments. Alternatively, i also do not have any relatives out of india who could help me to make the payment.

Please share your views on the above. I shall really appreciate your kind help in this regard.


----------



## universalsardar (Sep 8, 2015)

HI Nilesh..

To claim partner skills , partner must have same skill, for example i am 261112 and my partner must be same or she can be teacher or doctor etc???


please confirm



nilesh.ind said:


> 60 pointers are moving dead slowly my friend.
> I don't think your partner's education will matter here as job roles and responsibilities will play major role in skill assessment
> Also you need to satisfy below conditions to add her 5 points into yours
> 1) She must get competent English ability i.e. IELTS: 6+ in each component or PTE Academic: 50+
> ...


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi I got the answers for my queries through the threads here. Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasudevamurthy (Dec 25, 2015)

I got EOI 65 for 233311. Submitted the EOI on 24/12/2016. Waiting for January 2016 invitation. 
Pradeep from Singapore


----------



## Vasudevamurthy (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm Pradeep from Singapore. Submitted EOI with 65 points on 24/12/2015. 
My occupation number is 233311(Electical Engineer)
Waiting for invitation .


----------



## faty (Feb 8, 2014)

I need to confirm how SA sponsorship that requires 1 year "skilled" work experience verified? If i am not residing in AU, and my Work experience is not (atleast 3 years for Engineers Australia to validate). How will SA validate my experience. By directly contacting Emplyer?

Or Shall I assume that those who ain't in SA are exempted to receive any invite because they have never visited AU?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

skandhasv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any hope for 60 Pointers, i can't even try for partners skills as my wife is M.Sc mathematics so not under 261313.
> 
> ...





universalsardar said:


> HI Nilesh..
> 
> To claim partner skills , partner must have same skill, for example i am 261112 and my partner must be same or she can be teacher or doctor etc???
> 
> ...


To claim partner points, your partner must get a positive skills assessment for any occupation on the same occupation list as yours. So if your occupation is on the SOL for a 189 visa, then their occupation must also be on the SOL (and if yours is on CSOL for 190 visa then theirs must also be on CSOL). So you could apply for 189 as a Software Engineer and they may be an Accountant or Nurse or Carpenter, etc.

In addition, your partner must meet the other criteria for age and English.


----------



## faty (Feb 8, 2014)

can any one please respond my query?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

faty said:


> can any one please respond my query?


It's been 21 minutes since you posted your question, so you may need to give people a chance to read the thread and then hope they know the answer.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

faty said:


> I need to confirm how SA sponsorship that requires 1 year "skilled" work experience verified? If i am not residing in AU, and my Work experience is not (atleast 3 years for Engineers Australia to validate). How will SA validate my experience. By directly contacting Emplyer?
> 
> Or Shall I assume that those who ain't in SA are exempted to receive any invite because they have never visited AU?


Common sense tells me that they will go on by what is written on your skills assessment.


----------



## satydg (Jun 19, 2012)

hi, i hav applied for EOI under 190 for 225212 ICT Business Development Manager on the 22nd of Dec. should i be worried that I havent received any correspondence yet and the status is still submitted?


----------



## faty (Feb 8, 2014)

dedm said:


> Common sense tells me that they will go on by what is written on your skills assessment.


My skills assessment says that i am a qualified engineer. How is this 1 year of "skilled employment" verified?


----------



## ad81 (Dec 8, 2015)

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Hello Aussie PR experts
> 
> Good Day ! Myself Rajesh from India, I started my Aussie immigration process in the month of Oct 15
> 
> ...


Rajesh, What is this sample eoi? you should immediately withdraw the EOI if there are no results to be expected as you may eat up an invitation which could be very important for someone else.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

Cool down. I didn't submit that mate . It just saved in my account as a draft. I took an attempt to understand How is EOI filing? Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> *Added you *
> 
> Last updated NON PRO-RATA list visa 189
> 
> ...




I hope 263111 for 60 pointers moves as per expected lines . Atleast 2-3 weeks as it always does.


----------



## warhunter (Dec 22, 2015)

faty said:


> My skills assessment says that i am a qualified engineer. How is this 1 year of "skilled employment" verified?


seriously. you need to read what the aus immigration requires you to have. I think what your skills assessment verifies is your skills as an engineer and validated that your 1 year of employment is related to engineering. That does not mean you will get points for that 1 year of employment. You probably will not get any points for your work experience.

Also if u read the immi website information carefully. It clearly states what you need to provide to proof that you have undertaken skilled employment. If i remember correctly they accept payslips, employment references, etc.


----------



## JamesSultan (Dec 8, 2015)

Dear Friends,

Received the positive skill assessment result, as follows:

*The following employment after June 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263655 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 06/07 - 09/15 (8yrs 3mths)
Position: Systems Analyst
Employer: ITF Solutions
Country: France*

Now i am filling EOI (Expression of interest) and have a question:
What should be the start date of my employment? 06/07 or 07/09?
_Shall i add my experience with actual dates which are 06/07 to 09/15
Or 
Shall i put it as 07/09 to 09/15_


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

JamesSultan said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Received the positive skill assessment result, as follows:
> 
> ...


You can make two entries on your eoi one with start date 06/07 and end date as 06/09 but make sure to answer the question Is this employment related to nominated occupation code as "NO"
Make a second entry with start date of 07/09 and keep the end date blank if this is ur current job and mark the same question with a "Yes"


----------



## seasalt (Dec 30, 2015)

skilled subclass 189 EOI submitted 04/12/15 ( medical laboratory scientist anzsco 234611) 60 points...when can I expect Invite???


----------



## garybains (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey guys, when is the next round of invitation? Should I be expecting my invitation in the next one?

EOI submitted 13 sept 2015 189 
Occupation chef 
Points 60


----------



## iamgillu (Feb 8, 2015)

My name can be removed from the listing as my points have reduced to 55 due to age, last December 21. I have withdrawn my application too. All the best to those who are waiting for the invite in January

2613126012/9/2015iamgillu


Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

*Last updated NON PRO-RATA list visa 189*

24/12/15 233311 65 Electrical Engineer Vasudevamurthy
26/12/15 233411 65 Electronics Engineer fanta112
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
12/10/15 252611 60 Podiatrist anhhoang
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
13/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE ad81
14/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE xehny
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
16/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE nirav300
17/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer Rastin
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
22/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer faheemakram
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
28/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE kawal_547
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE guru80
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahmi
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
03/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE himanshu181in
05/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer TeAna
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
06/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer sgthushara
06/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Josephcom
10/11/15 233611 60 Mining Engineer vk852
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer hsm123
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
17/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer dan78
18/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer tgphysics
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990
25/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer MagicMuffin
02/12/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist swarvey2000
04/12/15 234611 60 Medical Laboratory Scientist seasalt
06/12/15 263111 60 CN&SE anmolk
15/12/15 341111 60 Electrician Theshi
15/12/15 251411 60 Optometrist warhunter
16/12/15 241411 60 Secondary Teacher Tatty teddy


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

seasalt said:


> skilled subclass 189 EOI submitted 04/12/15 ( medical laboratory scientist anzsco 234611) 60 points...when can I expect Invite???


You may get an invitation in February.. good luck .. I have added you to the waiting list so that you can follow the trend.


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

garybains said:


> Hey guys, when is the next round of invitation? Should I be expecting my invitation in the next one?
> 
> EOI submitted 13 sept 2015 189
> Occupation chef
> Points 60


Firstly your EOI date is 13 *OCT* not Sep for sure. cze all EOIs until 8/10/2015 had been invited already .. Secondly, you will get your invitation next round on 8/1/2016.. best of luck, mate


----------



## garybains (Aug 5, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> garybains said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, when is the next round of invitation? Should I be expecting my invitation in the next one?
> ...



My bad! Bloody my phone autocorrected it... Lol..... Thanks mate....


----------



## delhi_ratnesh (Sep 11, 2013)

Kindly add me to the list.

Got renewed passport for myself and daughter in this week itself and PCC was done for my wife in 2013, so PCC may not be required again. need to have the estimated timeline for my case (invitation till grant), to plan rest of things.

189 | 261313 | Age 35 25 points | IELTS 7 (7 in each LRWS) 10 points | CSE Engg Degree 15 points | ACS (done agin on 16-dec-2015) 10 points (total 11.5 years total exp, 2 years deducted from last 10 years exp, and with exact dates, I am not getting 8 year exp till 1-jan-2016) | EOI: 60 points submitted on VIsa date of effect 05-Dec-2015, so it will be automatically recalculated to 65 points on 1-Jan-2016 I think | Invited: Waiting


----------



## shebyjose (Oct 15, 2015)

Hello,

Do we need to prepare any extra documents while applying visa after receiving invite? Or EOI documents are enough to apply visa? Can someone provide a list of things to be prepared for visa application?

Thanks,
Sheby.

189 | 261313 | 60 pts | EOI Sub: 28/Jun/2015


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

delhi_ratnesh said:


> Kindly add me to the list.
> 
> Got renewed passport for myself and daughter in this week itself and PCC was done for my wife in 2013, so PCC may not be required again. need to have the estimated timeline for my case (invitation till grant), to plan rest of things.
> 
> 189 | 261313 | Age 35 25 points | IELTS 7 (7 in each LRWS) 10 points | CSE Engg Degree 15 points | ACS (done agin on 16-dec-2015) 10 points (total 11.5 years total exp, 2 years deducted from last 10 years exp, and with exact dates, I am not getting 8 year exp till 1-jan-2016) | EOI: 60 points submitted on VIsa date of effect 05-Dec-2015, so it will be automatically recalculated to 65 points on 1-Jan-2016 I think | Invited: Waiting


Hi Ratnesh

Usually the PCC is valid for 1 year only. PCC taken in 2013 might not be valid. Make sure you have it checked for validity.


----------



## sriman (Feb 25, 2015)

Can we get the PCC\Medicals done before getting the invite?
If yes..How?

Please help me so that it can fasten my process.


Sriman

EOI submitted 24 June, 261313,189 Subclass, 60 points)


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Ratnesh
> 
> Usually the PCC is valid for 1 year only. PCC taken in 2013 might not be valid. Make sure you have it checked for validity.


Ratnesh if you have been in employed with a single employer then their should not be problems of completing 8 years and getting 5 additional points by 1st Jan 2016.

If you have switched employers and their is a gap in between DIBP would deduct those days and your 8 years completion might move few days/weeks/months depending on the gap duration. 

I am mentioning this based on my experience. For your information only


----------



## netw (Aug 11, 2014)

vikaschandra said:


> You can make two entries on your eoi one with start date 06/07 and end date as 06/09 but make sure to answer the question Is this employment related to nominated occupation code as "NO"
> Make a second entry with start date of 07/09 and keep the end date blank if this is ur current job and mark the same question with a "Yes"


Please, does this brings any benefit?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

netw said:


> Please, does this brings any benefit?


No it does not. It is just that you are showing all the duration of being employed but only claiming for the duration which the ACS has recognized.

if you are referring to keeping the end date blank yes it will benefit as the experience would be continued and added. In case while lodging the EOI the experience is 4 Yrs and 11 Months and you put the end date it stops and the experience remains as 4Yrs11 Months but if the end date is blank then in couple of months duration the Experience will cross 5 years and the candidates points will increase. 5 Additional points will be added to his EOI with current date of effect.


----------



## warhunter (Dec 22, 2015)

shebyjose said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do we need to prepare any extra documents while applying visa after receiving invite? Or EOI documents are enough to apply visa? Can someone provide a list of things to be prepared for visa application?
> 
> ...


The list is on immi website. There is already a document checklist provided. You should be able to find it if you try


----------



## bimaldas_bl (Aug 5, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Ratnesh if you have been in employed with a single employer then their should not be problems of completing 8 years and getting 5 additional points by 1st Jan 2016.
> 
> If you have switched employers and their is a gap in between DIBP would deduct those days and your 8 years completion might move few days/weeks/months depending on the gap duration.
> 
> I am mentioning this based on my experience. For your information only


I had a different experience. I am with same employer for 10.5 years now. When I have done ACS first time (six months back), my total assessed experience counted as 7 years 11 months and 24 days. Last month I applied ACS again with updated experience letter from same employer. This time I got 7 years 11 months and 26 days (give or take few days, don't remember exactly). Then I wrote to ACS about this and I got a reply stating that "As your Master Degree was assessed as closely related to the nominated occupation you were required to demonstrate 2 years’ experience in the last 10 years or 4 years of experience in any time period. The assessor will always calculate the earliest date possible and the 2 years the last 10 years rule provides an earlier date than the 4 years in any." This brought me just short of few days to claim 8 year exp.


----------



## bimaldas_bl (Aug 5, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> No it does not. It is just that you are showing all the duration of being employed but only claiming for the duration which the ACS has recognized.
> 
> if you are referring to keeping the end date blank yes it will benefit as the experience would be continued and added. In case while lodging the EOI the experience is 4 Yrs and 11 Months and you put the end date it stops and the experience remains as 4Yrs11 Months but if the end date is blank then in couple of months duration the Experience will cross 5 years and the candidates points will increase. 5 Additional points will be added to his EOI with current date of effect.


Are you sure about this? Or do we need to put the date on which experience certificate taken?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

bimaldas_bl said:


> Are you sure about this? Or do we need to put the date on which experience certificate taken?


Yes I am sure about this i lodged my eoi with 60 Points on 21st July wherein I was claiming experience just a month and few days less than 8 Years on 3rd September the total exprience crossed 8 years and my EOI was auto updated with Additional 5 points and DOE being 3rd Sept 00:03.

When have you submitted your EOI? did you leave the end date as blank if yes and your points should auto increase.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

bimaldas_bl said:


> I had a different experience. I am with same employer for 10.5 years now. When I have done ACS first time (six months back), my total assessed experience counted as 7 years 11 months and 24 days. Last month I applied ACS again with updated experience letter from same employer. This time I got 7 years 11 months and 26 days (give or take few days, don't remember exactly). Then I wrote to ACS about this and I got a reply stating that "As your Master Degree was assessed as closely related to the nominated occupation you were required to demonstrate 2 years’ experience in the last 10 years or 4 years of experience in any time period. The assessor will always calculate the earliest date possible and the 2 years the last 10 years rule provides an earlier date than the 4 years in any." This brought me just short of few days to claim 8 year exp.


did you put an end date while filing your employment details. since this is your current job their is no end date isn't it??

cause if you were claiming 7 Yrs 11 Month and 24 days until 06th Aug now it is December which means you have gained 4 additional months of experience which should be added to your claims. but if you have put an end date it would not change


----------



## bimaldas_bl (Aug 5, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Yes I am sure about this i lodged my eoi with 60 Points on 21st July wherein I was claiming experience just a month and few days less than 8 Years on 3rd September the total exprience crossed 8 years and my EOI was auto updated with Additional 5 points and DOE being 3rd Sept 00:03.
> 
> When have you submitted your EOI? did you leave the end date as blank if yes and your points should auto increase.


I put the end date as the date on which experience certificate taken.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

bimaldas_bl said:


> I put the end date as the date on which experience certificate taken.


You are waiting for your invitation with how many points on board? if you would have put the end date blank I am sure you would have gained additional 5 Points. 

If you are not closer to seeing an invite immediately you can think of removing the end date and in a week or so your points may increase. but I would not be able to advise you at this time if you should make amendments to your EOI as the DOE will change and I do not know your situation of getting the invite? 

take a second/third opinion from one of our senior colleagues here (keeDa, 
Jeeten#80, andrey)


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

bimaldas_bl said:


> I put the end date as the date on which experience certificate taken.


I think if you would not have put an end date by now you would have received your invite as the points would have auto increased.. anyways seek advise from other colleagues here as what i mentioned is the case what I went through and one of other friends Mahajanakhil too had similar situation of increase in points upon completion of 5 years.


----------



## bimaldas_bl (Aug 5, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> I think if you would not have put an end date by now you would have received your invite as the points would have auto increased.. anyways seek advise from other colleagues here as what i mentioned is the case what I went through and one of other friends Mahajanakhil too had similar situation of increase in points upon completion of 5 years.


I got your point. But I think I will wait for my invitation with 60 pts. I don't want to take any chance at this point. Appreciate your inputs on this.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

bimaldas_bl said:


> I got your point. But I think I will wait for my invitation with 60 pts. I don't want to take any chance at this point. Appreciate your inputs on this.


That is absolutely fine. I can understand your situation.


----------



## Vasudevamurthy (Dec 25, 2015)

Can anyone post January 2016 waiting list for Electrical Engineer 233311


----------



## netw (Aug 11, 2014)

How many others have submitted EOI for 489 visa, family sponsored in Victoria?


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

Hey guys,
Just want to ask if anyone here has any experience about the 'Suspend' function for our EOIs? After I suspend my EOI for a period of time, will my DoE remain as the original date when I lift my suspension or will my DoE be reset to whichever date that I lift my suspension? 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## seasalt (Dec 30, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> You may get an invitation in February.. good luck .. I have added you to the waiting list so that you can follow the trend.


thanks...keeping fingers crossed. .some advice on certification of docs..who are right persons who can certify..no specific titles noted on website...thanks


----------



## varun_gupta11 (Dec 7, 2015)

What can I expect invite with below details

Occupation: 261313
Visa: 189
60 pts
EOI submitted : 13-Aug-15


----------



## Alhad (Aug 4, 2015)

Updated EOI today with 70 points. Should get invited in Jan 2016.

Cheers,
A


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

Submitted eoi with 70 points for 261312!


----------



## hector11 (May 16, 2015)

*me too*

Submitted EOI 

Date : 31/1/2015
Points : 70
Subclass 189
Analyst programmer-261311


----------



## mathyvarnan (Mar 29, 2015)

hi i have sumitted EOI with 60 pts on 27/11/2015 as Computer Network Professionals 2631 when i can expect to get invited


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

mathyvarnan said:


> hi i have sumitted EOI with 60 pts on 27/11/2015 as Computer Network Professionals 2631 when i can expect to get invited


At least 2 months from your DOE, if the trend continues.
Hope it helps.


----------



## hector11 (May 16, 2015)

hector11 said:


> Submitted EOI
> 
> Date : 31/12/2015
> Points : 70
> ...


It's 31/12/2015


----------



## mathyvarnan (Mar 29, 2015)

i will lose 5pts for ma age by 26/03/1983. if i can get the invitation before that.. fingers crossed 
thx for the reply anywayz


----------



## mathyvarnan (Mar 29, 2015)

xehny said:


> At least 2 months from your DOE, if the trend continues.
> Hope it helps.


i will lose 5pts for ma age by 26/03/1983. if i can get the invitation before that.. fingers crossed 
thx for the reply anywayz


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

mathyvarnan said:


> i will lose 5pts for ma age by 26/03/1983. if i can get the invitation before that.. fingers crossed
> thx for the reply anywayz


Fingers crossed for you. The current backlog is running to June for 2613 with 60 points, I believe. Hopefully there will be some clearance and move forward over the next few months. Would it be possible for you to increase your points tally with a higher IELTS/PTE grade?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Hope and wish all of us on the waiting list get to see the 2017 NYE's fireworks at Sydney Harobour. Happy New Year and Thanks to Everyone on the Forum. 

Warm Regards,
VikasChandra


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

I apply for EA assessment with fast track service. Unfortunately, EA is closed until 11-1-2016 but it shows me in the portal that "assessment under process". I applied for 189 visa as bio medical engineering (233913) with 60 points.
what is the turnaround time for EOI for bio medical engineers?


----------



## bimaldas_bl (Aug 5, 2015)

varun_gupta11 said:


> What can I expect invite with below details
> 
> Occupation: 261313
> Visa: 189
> ...


If you were asking when you can expect invite, I would say by Feb/March. If the ceiling reaches by that time, it will get pushed to next Aug/Sept I guess. Mine also similar case (check my signature)


----------



## ad81 (Dec 8, 2015)

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Cool down. I didn't submit that mate . It just saved in my account as a draft. I took an attempt to understand How is EOI filing? Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hahahaha... I think you understand that buddy... My EOI is expiring on 10-Jan-2016 because ACS is assessment is expiring on the same day and am still awaiting for invitation with 60 points. 



Fingers, toes everything crossed if could receive invite before 10th Jan.


----------



## ad81 (Dec 8, 2015)

sriman said:


> Can we get the PCC\Medicals done before getting the invite?
> If yes..How?
> 
> Please help me so that it can fasten my process.
> ...


PCC - You need to book an appointment at PSK (Passport Seva Kendra) for PCC. You will find an option for the same.

Health Clearance - you can create an account immi.gov.au and create an application form for Health Clearance and generate HAP ID for each applicant. Carry a printout of HAP ID form and Passport (original and a photocopy) to the authorized panel (you can find it for your location on immi.gov.au itself) for health examinations (preferably take an appointment in advance from hospital for health checkup). You need to pay the fee at hospital itself and they will upload the result within a week to your immi.gov.au account.


----------



## mathyvarnan (Mar 29, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> Fingers crossed for you. The current backlog is running to June for 2613 with 60 points, I believe. Hopefully there will be some clearance and move forward over the next few months. Would it be possible for you to increase your points tally with a higher IELTS/PTE grade?


mine is Computer Network Professionals 2631 not 2613


----------



## ymahendar (Oct 27, 2015)

ad81 said:


> hahahaha... I think you understand that buddy... My EOI is expiring on 10-Jan-2016 because ACS is assessment is expiring on the same day and am still awaiting for invitation with 60 points.
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers, toes everything crossed if could receive invite before 10th Jan.




Hi Ad81,

Looks like you submitted EOI mid Oct 2015. You will get it for sure this round. 
Because in the last invitation round(4th Dec 2015), ppl were invited who submitted their EOI on 8th Oct (for 263111)


----------



## ad81 (Dec 8, 2015)

ymahendar said:


> Hi Ad81,
> 
> Looks like you submitted EOI mid Oct 2015. You will get it for sure this round.
> Because in the last invitation round(4th Dec 2015), ppl were invited who submitted their EOI on 8th Oct (for 263111)


Thanks for your wishes buddy. This invitation round means a lot to me especially if it comes before 10th Jan.


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

I really hope they clear 3 weeks worth of non prorata 60 pointers each invitation round this month.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

mmon said:


> I really hope they clear 3 weeks worth of non prorata 60 pointers each invitation round this month.


Yup, let's hope so!


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

I see alot of Engineering Technologist on the forum now a days; ; 

Good Luck guys


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

when can I expect invitation for 261311 - Analyst Programmer (189 subclass with 60 points) with EOI submitted on 20/11/2015?


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

gnt said:


> I see alot of Engineering Technologist on the forum now a days; ;
> 
> Good Luck guys


Good luck gnt. The sooner you get an invite the sooner everyone else will too!


----------



## bimaldas_bl (Aug 5, 2015)

ArjunYadav15 said:


> when can I expect invitation for 261311 - Analyst Programmer (189 subclass with 60 points) with EOI submitted on 20/11/2015?


As far as I think, you get invited in next year (July 2016) only. For this year (July 2015 to June 2016) already 2500+ invited out of 5300+, and EOI submission date only up to June 20 2015 are invited for 60 pointers so far under 2613.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

dedm said:


> Good luck gnt. The sooner you get an invite the sooner everyone else will too!


Thanks dedm ; 

You are right seems like I have been stuck on 60 Pointer list for long time now :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

gnt said:


> Thanks dedm ;
> 
> You are right seems like I have been stuck on 60 Pointer list for long time now :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


I was really surprised last time as I was pretty certain that you would be invited. I wonder if they would revert to inviting once a month


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

Praying for you mate, 5 more days to go and your wait will be over  ... unless DIBP pulls off another troll 



gnt said:


> Thanks dedm ;
> 
> You are right seems like I have been stuck on 60 Pointer list for long time now :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

dedm said:


> I was really surprised last time as I was pretty certain that you would be invited. I wonder if they would revert to inviting once a month


Dedm, how come you completed your medical before submitting a Visa application? And did you get your medicare card while doing so ?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

dedm said:


> I was really surprised last time as I was pretty certain that you would be invited. I wonder if they would revert to inviting once a month


Yes you are right ; I was hoping that aswell that I will receive the invite in last round. 

If they would revert one invitation a month then it would benefit 60 Pointer alot. 

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

gnt said:


> Yes you are right ; I was hoping that aswell that I will receive the invite in last round.
> 
> If they would revert one invitation a month then it would benefit 60 Pointer alot.
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Agreed, less traffic from 65+pointers then and last minute submission wont affect the results as much.


----------



## hiren20 (Jan 2, 2016)

*waiting list for 254*** code*



bimaldas_bl said:


> Add me please


can anyone plz tell me the waiting list for code 254### for jan 2016 rounds


----------



## zeeshan.139 (Nov 14, 2015)

hello everyone !! 

as we can from 4th dec round results that up till 8th oct applicants were sent invitation 

so lets assume that for 18th dec up till 20th oct applicants were invited .. 

so in the next round which is due in 3 days time is it safe to assume that november applicants will be sent the invitation ?

moreover i dont get one thng that y no. of invitation reduced to just 700 in december ?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

zeeshan.139 said:


> hello everyone !!
> 
> as we can from 4th dec round results that up till 8th oct applicants were sent invitation
> 
> ...


18th Dec till 09th oct 60 pointer got invited


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

zeeshan.139 said:


> hello everyone !!
> 
> as we can from 4th dec round results that up till 8th oct applicants were sent invitation
> 
> ...


If there have been substantial numbers of EOIs lodged with 65+ points, then it is possible that the number of invitations to 60 pointers could be limited to a few days' (or less) progression from the last invitation round.


----------



## zeeshan.139 (Nov 14, 2015)

and why the number of EOIs reduced to only 700 for the month of December ?


----------



## atomicarcher (Jan 4, 2016)

only 700 invites for 8th Jan round and with the counter moving just a day for 60 pointers on 9th Oct..things look grim.
EOI lodged date: 15th Oct Points:60 Occupation: Electronics Engineer


----------



## neonarcher (Jan 4, 2016)

only 700 invites for 8th Jan round and with the counter moving just a day for 60 pointers on 9th Oct..things look grim.
EOI lodged date: 15th Oct Points:60 Occupation: Electronics Engineer


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Again on 8 Jan 2016 only 700 will be issued. Great news for 2013ers as they cleared up to 21 June 2015 while they issued less than 100 invitations for 60 pointers as a whole.


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

I guess then we won't move a day again like last time. I don't really understand, everything was going fine till 6th November after that they just started moving 1 day. Pathetic!


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

I don't know if they have really fully updated the next invitation. They usually remove the old date but we can still see 18/12


----------



## swoond (Sep 9, 2015)

dedm said:


> I don't know if they have really fully updated the next invitation. They usually remove the old date but we can still see 18/12


That's my confusion too. It looks nothing changed but two bold black dates, and you see, it still says "in the December 2015 invitation rounds are as follows":confused2:


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

dedm said:


> I don't know if they have really fully updated the next invitation. They usually remove the old date but we can still see 18/12


You have a point. I hope it's a systematic mistake.


----------



## seasalt (Dec 30, 2015)

looking at the invitation issued in Dec 18 round. .with only 1 day change of doe from Dec 4th round for 60 pointers..it seems like 60 points 189 expactants will have to wait for years to receive an invite...similar situation to what happened to category 5 of visa 176 applicants. .waited for 6 years and got capped n ceased..


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Again on 8 Jan 2016 only 700 will be issued. Great news for 2013ers as they cleared up to 21 June 2015 while they issued less than 100 invitations for 60 pointers as a whole.


I think this is a some kind of typo ; I am sure more then 700 invites will be sent; 

However if 700 is the case then we can assume that world economic situation is getting worse and DIBP is rethinking about the whole immigration process. 

But lets really hope things go back to normal i.e 1150 invites a round. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

gnt said:


> I think this is a some kind of typo ; I am sure more then 700 invites will be sent;
> 
> However if 700 is the case then we can assume that world economic situation is getting worse and DIBP is rethinking about the whole immigration process.
> 
> But lets really hope things go back to normal i.e 1150 invites a round. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


I think it is a typo too but why haven't they rectified it yet?! Seems strange. 700 invites is crazy. No 60 pointer would get invited.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

bhavna1990 said:


> I think it is a typo too but why haven't they rectified it yet?! Seems strange. 700 invites is crazy. No 60 pointer would get invited.


They will do it ; in previous occasions we have seen some typo from DIBP but rectified latter.


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

gnt said:


> They will do it ; in previous occasions we have seen some typo from DIBP but rectified latter.


That's soothing to the ears  But have they rectified the next day?? I hope you are right though..


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello Guys,

What about EOI with 65 points . I submitted MY EOI(65 points) for software Engineer?
Is there any possibility of getting invite in the next round?


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

Learn said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> What about EOI with 65 points . I submitted MY EOI(65 points) for software Engineer?
> Is there any possibility of getting invite in the next round?


With 65 you hold a very good chance. Get ready with your documents and funds


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

Subscribing.....

Skilled visa 189 - Civil Engineer - 233211 
EA - 22nd December 2015
PTE - 27th June 2015(L-8.5/R-8.5/S-7.5/W-7.0)
EOI - 22nd December 2015 with 60 points


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

Jan 2016 dates are out......8th Jan they shall be sending the invites.....


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

karthikr said:


> With 65 you hold a very good chance. Get ready with your documents and funds


 Hi Karthikr,

How many 65 pointers were invited in last round?

Do you have any idea?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Learn said:


> Hi Karthikr,
> 
> How many 65 pointers were invited in last round?
> 
> Do you have any idea?


Everyone.


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

Learn said:


> Hi Karthikr,
> 
> How many 65 pointers were invited in last round?
> 
> Do you have any idea?


Around 405, basically everyone.


----------



## anybody2 (Aug 8, 2015)

2613 moved a day further than seen on this forum. Cut off was: 21/06/2015 6:57 PM


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

any civil engineers here awaiting for invitation??? what are the chances with 60pts??


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

aussieby2016 said:


> any civil engineers here awaiting for invitation??? what are the chances with 60pts??


I believe your occupation code falls under non pro rata and as per last invite cut off for 60 points is October 9th 3.29 PM.


----------



## swoond (Sep 9, 2015)

anybody2 said:


> 2613 moved a day further than seen on this forum. Cut off was: 21/06/2015 6:57 PM


Actually there was an applicant who EOIed on 6/21 claimed that he was invited in last round .lane:


----------



## swoond (Sep 9, 2015)

aussieby2016 said:


> any civil engineers here awaiting for invitation??? what are the chances with 60pts??


If DIBP still throw 700 ropes in next round, I think all 60ers will drown.


----------



## satydg (Jun 19, 2012)

hi, i am not sure if you have seen my bg. i had applied under 225212 ICT Business Dev Manager. i have 75 points for 190 and 80 points for the 489 class. i had completed the EOI on 22nd dec and my case still says status as submitted. Does it take this long?



ahmedmawhoub said:


> You may get an invitation in February.. good luck .. I have added you to the waiting list so that you can follow the trend.


----------



## satydg (Jun 19, 2012)

is that for 189 or 190?



aussieby2016 said:


> Jan 2016 dates are out......8th Jan they shall be sending the invites.....


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

After the shock that DIBP will release just 700 invites in 8, Jan, 60 pointers are in a really bad situation. I hope it is just a mistake on the website and maybe they will change it later cze in last years they usually invite more than 1100 invite per round in Jan. If not, it will be very long wait. 

Here's the updated list for non pro-rata anyway. good luck everyone. 

*Last updated NON PRO-RATA list visa 189*

24/12/15 233311 65 Electrical Engineer Vasudevamurthy
26/12/15 233411 65 Electronics Engineer fanta112
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
12/10/15 252611 60 Podiatrist anhhoang
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
13/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE ad81
14/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE xehny
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer neonarcher
16/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE nirav300
17/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer Rastin
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
22/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer faheemakram
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
28/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE kawal_547
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE guru80
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahmi
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
03/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE himanshu181in
05/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer TeAna
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
06/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer sgthushara
06/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Josephcom
10/11/15 233611 60 Mining Engineer vk852
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer hsm123
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
17/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer dan78
18/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer tgphysics
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990
25/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer MagicMuffin
02/12/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist swarvey2000
04/12/15 234611 60 Medical Laboratory Scientist seasalt
06/12/15 263111 60 CN&SE anmolk
15/12/15 341111 60 Electrician Theshi
15/12/15 251411 60 Optometrist warhunter
16/12/15 241411 60 Secondary Teacher Tatty teddy
22/12/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer aussieby2016


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

satydg said:


> is that for 189 or 190?


8 January 2016


Visa subclass

Maximum number

Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 700 
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) 5


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

looks like civil engineers with 60 pts are not being invited since long.....


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

You guys can add me on the 2613 list. 

Steiger Point 60 189 13/01/2016


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

What's up with the limit of 700?


----------



## bimaldas_bl (Aug 5, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> What's up with the limit of 700?


I think its because of the X Mas / new year vacations. They should invite more in coming invitation rounds.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Steiger said:


> You guys can add me on the 2613 list.
> 
> Steiger Point 60 189 13/01/2016


Steiger, have you considered taking another PTE-A? A couple of points higher in reading and you'll be sat comfortably for Superior English. 70 points should pretty much ensure you an invitation within two rounds at the latest.


----------



## seasalt (Dec 30, 2015)

bimaldas_bl said:


> I think its because of the X Mas / new year vacations. They should invite more in coming invitation rounds.


let's hope xmas holidays are reason for less quota invites..and back on 1000 + from Feb. ..will it make a difference in invite if 189 converted to 190 with state sponsorship.....????


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> Steiger, have you considered taking another PTE-A? A couple of points higher in reading and you'll be sat comfortably for Superior English. 70 points should pretty much ensure you an invitation within two rounds at the latest.


Yes I know that it is my best bet but I dont want to waste my money anymore and I dont think I will make it tho.


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

I hope Invites are out soon and makes the next processes faster as it is getting tider to wait.


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Yes I know that it is my best bet but I dont want to waste my money anymore and I dont think I will make it tho.


Mate your wait is going to be at least 6-8 months with 60 points. With 70 you will be invited the next immediate round after you update your EOI. Sit the PTE multiple times if you have to, better than an 8 months wait. Just my opinion though.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Yes I know that it is my best bet but I dont want to waste my money anymore and I dont think I will make it tho.


Fair comment, mate; one point off the mark isn't a massive hurdle, though.
I appreciate and empathise with the pain on the tests: if I had had to take any resits, I'd have gone mad. I ended up just doing all three to see how crap the other two were. PTE was definitely the most pleasant of the three.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> Fair comment, mate; one point off the mark isn't a massive hurdle, though.
> I appreciate and empathise with the pain on the tests: if I had had to take any resits, I'd have gone mad. I ended up just doing all three to see how crap the other two were. PTE was definitely the most pleasant of the three.


It is a massive hurdle for me because Korea no longer offers the PTE exam (this is probably the primary reason why I had to stop taking the exam. This was something 'unexpected'). I have to go overseas to take that exam. As you can see, I took IELTS and although I managed to score 8.5 overall but my writing was only 7. Previously, I took TOEFL in 2008 and received 116 but I did not get 29 for writing. Even universities in America such as MIT did not require each score. The hurdle that Australian Immigration imposes on potential immigrants is just too high in my opinion. Of course you can get it after taking multiple times but in my case I have other things to do such as getting C2 German exam done so that I can pursue my master degree in Switzerland.


----------



## 5lilmonkey (Jan 2, 2016)

261313 Software Engineer - Submitted EOI for subclass 189 with 75 points on 30th Dec 15 . What are my chances to be invited on Jan'16 ?


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

5lilmonkey said:


> 261313 Software Engineer - Submitted EOI for subclass 189 with 75 points on 30th Dec 15 . What are my chances to be invited on Jan'16 ?


Hi,

You will be invited in next round itself . Please prepare documentation and funds.
I have submitted 65 points EOI. My turn will be after u


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

I think people are over exaggerating thr easyness and simply of pte exam.. I hv attempted pte and I found it of good standards.. my score was comparable to ielts..7 each


----------



## 5lilmonkey (Jan 2, 2016)

Fingers crossed @learn - what does next round means in terms of time lines ? Sorry for being naive about this ...

Also, in general , do you guys see any merit for completing the medicals upfront before lodging visa ?


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

5lilmonkey said:


> Fingers crossed @learn - what does next round means in terms of time lines ? Sorry for being naive about this ...
> 
> Also, in general , do you guys see any merit for completing the medicals upfront before lodging visa ?


Next round means at 8th Jan 2016 , you will receive invitation to lodge visa.
Anyone please comments on medical part . Can we do it before lodging the visa?


----------



## 5lilmonkey (Jan 2, 2016)

Rahul21258 said:


> I think people are over exaggerating thr easyness and simply of pte exam.. I hv attempted pte and I found it of good standards.. my score was comparable to ielts..7 each


That's right ...PTE tests your English language ability equally . In terms of ease, software engineers find it easy becoz we are good with the monitor/keyboard/mouse.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Learn said:


> Next round means at 8th Jan 2016 , you will receive invitation to lodge visa.
> Anyone please comments on medical part . Can we do it before lodging the visa?


Yes you can do Medical before invitation ; You need to have HAP ID ready for that.


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

gnt said:


> Yes you can do Medical before invitation ; You need to have HAP ID ready for that.


 What is HAP ID?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Learn said:


> What is HAP ID?


You can get that by creating immiacount.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Learn said:


> What is HAP ID?


HAP ID is the Health Application ID which will be used by panel physician to locate you on the eMedical. To get more details on how to get medicals done refer to the link below

Arranging a health examination


----------



## Noora1361 (Jan 4, 2016)

*Waiting for Invitation*

Dear all

I have submitted my EOI on 18.10.2015 occupation ID 2333 for subclass No. 189.
Kindly add me as a member of waiting list!

Thank you.


----------



## nirav3009 (Feb 16, 2014)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> After the shock that DIBP will release just 700 invites in 8, Jan, 60 pointers are in a really bad situation. I hope it is just a mistake on the website and maybe they will change it later cze in last years they usually invite more than 1100 invite per round in Jan. If not, it will be very long wait.
> 
> Here's the updated list for non pro-rata anyway. good luck everyone.
> 
> ...


All the best to all...specially the one who waiting since long.. 3 days to go....


----------



## Vasudevamurthy (Dec 25, 2015)

What is the date of release for ITA in Jan 2016


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

Any clue on why the invites have dropped to 700? This is going to be a painfully long wait.


----------



## hemaa (Sep 8, 2015)

Subscribing


----------



## Robi.bd (Oct 24, 2015)

How many days backlog cleared for 261313 on 18th December?


----------



## smezzerr (Jan 4, 2016)

*Newbie to forum*

Evening guys

I am new to the forum after trying to find some info on EOI invitation dates. My agent told me today he expects us to be invited on the 8th Jan. However after reading this I am unsure now. EOI was submitted 27th November. 

I could of submitted with 70 points, however he advised not to due to the length of my work experience could be questioned and that as I already have 60 points it would be easier when submitting the visa.

IELTS 9 / 9 / 8.5 / 9
Age 28
Skilled Metal Fabricator.
Applying for skilled 189.

Can anyone give me any info and it seems like I should maybe ask him to edit onto my EOI my work experience to get 70 points?

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Vasudevamurthy said:


> What is the date of release for ITA in Jan 2016


Up coming invitation round is to be held on 8th January 2016


----------



## Faraz Ahmad (Oct 22, 2015)

Robi.bd said:


> How many days backlog cleared for 261313 on 18th December?


uptill 21/06/2015 ...


----------



## vk852 (Nov 29, 2015)

Vasudevamurthy said:


> What is the date of release for ITA in Jan 2016



Hey guys does anyone holds the updated waiting list for upcoming rounds?? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

smezzerr said:


> Evening guys
> 
> I am new to the forum after trying to find some info on EOI invitation dates. My agent told me today he expects us to be invited on the 8th Jan. However after reading this I am unsure now. EOI was submitted 27th November.
> 
> ...


it is better if you could claim some points on your work experience.


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

smezzerr said:


> Evening guys
> 
> I am new to the forum after trying to find some info on EOI invitation dates. My agent told me today he expects us to be invited on the 8th Jan. However after reading this I am unsure now. EOI was submitted 27th November.
> 
> ...


You have two options:

1- Get points on your work experience (70 points in total) and get invited on the 8th of Jan. When you get your invitation the officer may take time to verify your claims, I'm not aware of how long that is, but I assume a few weeks.

2- Wait on the invitation with 60 points, which at this rate will take you 2-3 months to receive. When you submit your visa there will be no work experience to verify so you will get your PR within 10 days approximately of completing you medical check.

Personally I would have suggested the second option as its less of a hassle, but since the DIBP are just making the queue turn into an endless roller coaster you are better off with the first option. At least then you will be processing your visa instead of waiting for an invitation.

Good luck.


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

Looking at the confusing updated invitation info posted by DIPB my guess is that they have other plans for the 2nd round of January but they haven't decided on the exact number of invitations they want to send out to us so they only updated the 1st round. Let's hope either this is true or the info they posted was just a typo and everything will get back to normal as soon as possible, otherwise we 60 pointers could all wave our EOIs and dreams goodbye. 

By the way, any expert here knows how will suspending EOI affect the DoE? I'm in desperate need of help of it, really appreciate any help, thanks!


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

Noora1361 said:


> Dear all
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 18.10.2015 occupation ID 2333 for subclass No. 189.
> Kindly add me as a member of waiting list!
> ...


*ADDED YOU *

*Last updated NON PRO-RATA list visa 189*

24/12/15 233311 65 Electrical Engineer Vasudevamurthy
26/12/15 233411 65 Electronics Engineer fanta112
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
12/10/15 252611 60 Podiatrist anhhoang
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
13/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE ad81
14/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE xehny
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer neonarcher
16/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE nirav300
17/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer Rastin
18/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer Noora1361
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
22/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer faheemakram
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
28/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE kawal_547
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE guru80
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahmi
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
03/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE himanshu181in
05/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer TeAna
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
06/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer sgthushara
06/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Josephcom
10/11/15 233611 60 Mining Engineer vk852
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer hsm123
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
17/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer dan78
18/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer tgphysics
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990
25/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer MagicMuffin
27/11/15 322311 60 Metal Fabricator smezzerr
02/12/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist swarvey2000
04/12/15 234611 60 Medical Laboratory Scientist seasalt
06/12/15 263111 60 CN&SE anmolk
15/12/15 341111 60 Electrician Theshi
15/12/15 251411 60 Optometrist warhunter
16/12/15 241411 60 Secondary Teacher Tatty teddy
22/12/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer aussieby2016


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

GGuys pl update ur non pro rata list ..

189 visa - mechanical engineer
Total points now are 65

Ielts 8 each now...

Earlier 60 ponits and now 70... but I might not claim 5 points for my work ex as i know my lazy fellow collegues might not pick the call during verification but I will provide info regarding my emplyment to fill yhe gap.


Does claiming 0 (no)points for work experience has any sorta detrimental effect on visa grant. ???????????

PS : all my work ex is genuine one in big MNC.


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

Rahul21258 said:


> GGuys pl update ur non pro rata list ..
> 
> 189 visa - mechanical engineer
> Total points now are 65
> ...



first of all .. congratulations  
secondly.. I think if you already passed 60 pts without work experience, there's no effect in a bad way .. maybe you will get your visa faster ... anyway I edited your position .. and good luck in your next steps 

*
Last updated NON PRO-RATA list visa 189*

05/01/16 233512 70 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258
24/12/15 233311 65 Electrical Engineer Vasudevamurthy
26/12/15 233411 65 Electronics Engineer fanta112
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
12/10/15 252611 60 Podiatrist anhhoang
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
13/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE ad81
14/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE xehny
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer neonarcher
16/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE nirav300
17/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer Rastin
18/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer Noora1361
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
22/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer faheemakram
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
28/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE kawal_547
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE guru80
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahmi
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
03/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE himanshu181in
05/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer TeAna
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
06/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer sgthushara
06/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Josephcom
10/11/15 233611 60 Mining Engineer vk852
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer hsm123
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
17/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer dan78
18/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer tgphysics
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990
25/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer MagicMuffin
27/11/15 322311 60 Metal Fabricator smezzerr
02/12/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist swarvey2000
04/12/15 234611 60 Medical Laboratory Scientist seasalt
06/12/15 263111 60 CN&SE anmolk
15/12/15 341111 60 Electrician Theshi
15/12/15 251411 60 Optometrist warhunter
16/12/15 241411 60 Secondary Teacher Tatty teddy
22/12/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer aussieby2016


----------



## fanta112 (Dec 26, 2015)

TeAna said:


> Looking at the confusing updated invitation info posted by DIPB my guess is that they have other plans for the 2nd round of January but they haven't decided on the exact number of invitations they want to send out to us so they only updated the 1st round. Let's hope either this is true or the info they posted was just a typo and everything will get back to normal as soon as possible, otherwise we 60 pointers could all wave our EOIs and dreams goodbye.
> 
> By the way, any expert here knows how will suspending EOI affect the DoE? I'm in desperate need of help of it, really appreciate any help, thanks!


No effect on DOE, based on my experience. Your EOI will simply be considered non-existent by the system and, of course, won't receive any invitation.


----------



## Bala2015 (Dec 7, 2015)

*waiting for EOI in 2016*

Hi Friends,

Lodged my application on 25th Nov 2015 - 65 Points - ICT BA. 
Waiting for EOI. 
Please add me to the list. 
Can anyone share the status on how much has it moved till December 2015 and when is the first list of EOI of this new year out?

Regards,
Bala2015


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

fanta112 said:


> No effect on DOE, based on my experience. Your EOI will simply be considered non-existent by the system and, of course, won't receive any invitation.


Hey Fanta thanks for your reply, if I lift my suspension in the future, will I be put back to the top of the queue with my original DoE or my DoE will be changed to which ever date that I lift my suspension?


----------



## fanta112 (Dec 26, 2015)

TeAna said:


> Hey Fanta thanks for your reply, if I lift my suspension in the future, will I be put back to the top of the queue with my original DoE or my DoE will be changed to which ever date that I lift my suspension?


Given the ranking is based on points and DOE, I would assume that it gets you back to where you were in the queue before you suspended. I cannot say for sure though. It's probably worth clarifying with DIBP or someone who's been in that situation. What I do know is that suspending does not extend the validity of an EOI (2 years from when it was initially created).


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

TeAna said:


> Hey Fanta thanks for your reply, if I lift my suspension in the future, will I be put back to the top of the queue with my original DoE or my DoE will be changed to which ever date that I lift my suspension?


Hey TeAna,

I am also in the same boat want to suspend my EOI and re-activate it later.
But am confused regarding DOE effect.

Pls let me know if you get an answer to this query or any DIBP numbers which we can call and verify.


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

Bala2015 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Lodged my application on 25th Nov 2015 - 65 Points - ICT BA.
> Waiting for EOI.
> ...



Bala, you can expect invite in Feb 3rd week or March 2016, based on the current trend. Cutoff as on last invite Dec 18th is Sep 25th.

Next invite is is on Jan 8th - Technically Jan 7th 6.30 PM IST. All the best


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

roy1947 said:


> Hey TeAna,
> 
> I am also in the same boat want to suspend my EOI and re-activate it later.
> But am confused regarding DOE effect.
> ...


DOE doesn't change.


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

Guys got my new PTE result score 79 + in each module so now when can I expect invitation? Details : code software engineer 2613, 70 points applied eoi initially on Sep 21 . 

After I get invitation how long do I have before submitting all the documents ?


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

Saisakahi said:


> Guys got my new PTE result score 79 + in each module so now when can I expect invitation? Details : code software engineer 2613, 70 points applied eoi initially on Sep 21 .
> 
> After I get invitation how long do I have before submitting all the documents ?


Get ready with all docs and funds.. you will surely be invited this Thursday 6:30 PM IST. All the best.

Just update your EOI with new scores.. Also you will have 60 days to lodge your VISA


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

fanta112 said:


> Given the ranking is based on points and DOE, I would assume that it gets you back to where you were in the queue before you suspended. I cannot say for sure though. It's probably worth clarifying with DIBP or someone who's been in that situation. What I do know is that suspending does not extend the validity of an EOI (2 years from when it was initially created).


Thanks Fanta, I did know suspending my EOI doesn't extend it but it's not really related to my case because I'm only planning to suspend it for 1-2 months. But really appreciate your answer! 

Anyway, my case is that I'm planning to take my fiancé with me together when I apply for my 189, however we are not getting married until late February, someone told me it's better to suspend my EOI and lift suspension after we are married otherwise it would cause a lot of troubles and potentially may even get my application declined. 

Guys if anyone knows anything about what should I do in this case (should I suspend my EOI or not) I would be really grateful to you, thanks.


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

dedm said:


> DOE doesn't change.


Hey dedm, I remember I asked you about the same question once before but didn't get a confirmation, could you be so kind to let me know the source of this information and does this mean when I re-activate my EOI I will be put back to the top of the 60 pointers' queue? Thanks in advance for your answer mate!


----------



## Phoenix2135 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi....

How DIBP will distribute these 700 invitations among all occupations ?

Will DIBP consider all occupations or only consider whose score is high ?

What if there are only limited applicants applied or available on the pool for particular occupations with the threshold score (i. a 60 ) then will all they will get invited very next round ?

Is there any specific no of invitatation for each occupations in each round ?

Please advise me !


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

even i wanna noe if they give invitations based on occupation or points?? as in if there are less no of applicants for a particular occupation will they consider giving invitations wit 60points???


----------



## wajahat.ku (Apr 9, 2015)

use the following link to enter your information
My Immigration Tracker | expression of interest - sc190

Thanks


----------



## Zeeshan.Mehboob (Feb 23, 2014)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> *ADDED YOU *
> 
> *Last updated NON PRO-RATA list visa 189*
> 
> ...


Hello, 

I have submitted EOI with 60 points on 06-12-2015 . Occupation - Telecommunication Network Engineer 263312. Hoping to get invitation in 1st week of Feb, as per recent trend.

Kindly add me to waiting list.

Regards,

Zeeshan


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

@ karthikr:

Any luck with 55+5 pointers? Below are my details.

VISA Type: Skilled - (Nominated - Subclass 190)
ANZSCO Code: ICT Business Analyst - 261111
PTE Academic Test : Proficient: (Points:L:71, R:66, S:77, W:66) 10 points - 17 October 2015
ACS Positive Response: 20 October 2015 (Age - 30 points, Education - 15 points, StateNomination - 5 points)
EOI Submitted with 60 points (55+5): 27 Oct 2015


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

jyoteesh.akurati said:


> @ karthikr:
> 
> Any luck with 55+5 pointers? Below are my details.
> 
> ...


You have applied for SS NSW or VIC with 55+5? NSW are sending invites to only 70 pointers at present.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> You have applied for SS NSW or VIC with 55+5? NSW are sending invites to only 70 pointers at present.



Its for NSW


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

jyoteesh.akurati said:


> Its for NSW


I have not seen any 55+5 pointers getting invited by NSW in past few months. People with 60+5 points are also still waiting maybe since Mid of 2015. 

I would suggest you try giving PTE again and try aiming for superior english. That ways your points would increase and you can get in the pool of 189 & better chances for 190 NSW or VIC


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> I have not seen any 55+5 pointers getting invited by NSW in past few months. People with 60+5 points are also still waiting maybe since Mid of 2015.
> 
> I would suggest you try giving PTE again and try aiming for superior english. That ways your points would increase and you can get in the pool of 189 & better chances for 190 NSW or VIC


Thanks Vikas. I was also thinking the same but, I tot ill wait for the first round of invites and see hows the trend and then go with PTE. Simultaneously ill prepare for PTE and work on those areas where I was lacking.

Thanks for your suggestion. Much appreciated


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

jyoteesh.akurati said:


> Thanks Vikas. I was also thinking the same but, I tot ill wait for the first round of invites and see hows the trend and then go with PTE. Simultaneously ill prepare for PTE and work on those areas where I was lacking.
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion. Much appreciated


Are you waiting for the first round in 8th Jan for 189? Hope you are aware that NSW does not have anything to do with 189 visa invites. 

Infact doesnt have any specific pattern to send invites. 

Anyways wish you all the best for future proceedings.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Are you waiting for the first round in 8th Jan for 189? Hope you are aware that NSW does not have anything to do with 189 visa invites.
> 
> Infact doesnt have any specific pattern to send invites.
> 
> Anyways wish you all the best for future proceedings.


Just want to see if any 60 pointers get some luck.


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Are you waiting for the first round in 8th Jan for 189? Hope you are aware that NSW does not have anything to do with 189 visa invites.
> 
> Infact doesnt have any specific pattern to send invites.
> 
> Anyways wish you all the best for future proceedings.


Hi Vikas,

How do you know that NSW is giving invites to only 70 pointers now? how can I track this. I have also applied for NSW with 65, I got invite to apply and I am waiting for the VISA invitation.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ashwin.nooli said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> How do you know that NSW is giving invites to only 70 pointers now? how can I track this. I have also applied for NSW with 65, I got invite to apply and I am waiting for the VISA invitation.


Hi Ashwin by Going across several threads and reading different post plus the tracker maintained by Andy I could give this information that 70 pointers are getting invites. Probably I missed you and some others around who got invited with 65 points. 

Well it is good to know that you have got your ITA with 60+5. You can check the link below for status of SS. 

My Immigration Tracker | expression of interest - sc190

By the way have you come across any 55+5 pointers getting invitation to apply from NSW or Vic?

Best wishes to you hopefully all will go well for you with your Visa processing.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

Guys I read the selection criteria for NSW it's mentioned as min of 60 points w/o adding SS 5 points. You can check this in NSW website under subclass 190. Best of luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ashwin.nooli said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> How do you know that NSW is giving invites to only 70 pointers now? how can I track this. I have also applied for NSW with 65, I got invite to apply and I am waiting for the VISA invitation.


Ashwin another thing I missed to mention is the occupation code which differs from yours. The current post that i put for Jyoteesh is for 2611


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

Guys I was at 60 points and today received my Pte 65 each. So I have now 70 points. 261311 . I updated my eoi but the thing is I came to know that my skill assessment has expired before 3 months . I have applied for new assessment today. My question is what will happen now? Will I still get invite ? And if I get invite can I submit my new assessment later?


----------



## Faraz Ahmad (Oct 22, 2015)

Onshore said:


> Guys I was at 60 points and today received my Pte 65 each. So I have now 70 points. 261311 . I updated my eoi but the thing is I came to know that my skill assessment has expired before 3 months . I have applied for new assessment today. My question is what will happen now? Will I still get invite ? And if I get invite can I submit my new assessment later?


better get the invite and u can hold the invite for 30 or 40 days ... so in meanwhile u ll get ur new assessment ... after new assessment u can lodge ur visa ... save ur slot


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Saisakahi said:


> Guys got my new PTE result score 79 + in each module so now when can I expect invitation? Details : code software engineer 2613, 70 points applied eoi initially on Sep 21 .
> 
> After I get invitation how long do I have before submitting all the documents ?


Well done, buddy.

Once your invitation arrives on Friday, get the application filled in ASAP and ping it off with your cash. If you haven't arranged medicals yet, might be a good idea to do this: case officers appear to be taking around 3 weeks to be appointed at the moment and you could have everything ready for a grant decision as soon as it gets on the case officer's desk!

Good luck


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> I have not seen any 55+5 pointers getting invited by NSW in past few months. People with 60+5 points are also still waiting maybe since Mid of 2015.
> 
> I would suggest you try giving PTE again and try aiming for superior english. That ways your points would increase and you can get in the pool of 189 & better chances for 190 NSW or VIC


I also did submit for 190 SS NSW with 60+5 points on the 3rd Dec 2015 and got an invite on the 4th Dec 2015....submitted application to NSW on the 15th Dec 2015 awaiting results


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

ashwin.nooli said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> How do you know that NSW is giving invites to only 70 pointers now? how can I track this. I have also applied for NSW with 65, I got invite to apply and I am waiting for the VISA invitation.


Hi Ashwin,

Also waiting for 190 (NSW) invite from 15th Dec...i see you have been waiting from 26th Nov
Do let me know when you get the invite it could mean am closer or next


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Vakymy said:


> I also did submit for 190 SS NSW with 60+5 points on the 3rd Dec 2015 and got an invite on the 4th Dec 2015....submitted application to NSW on the 15th Dec 2015 awaiting results


You submitted to NSW under 2611???


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Vakymy said:


> I also did submit for 190 SS NSW with 60+5 points on the 3rd Dec 2015 and got an invite on the 4th Dec 2015....submitted application to NSW on the 15th Dec 2015 awaiting results


Vakymy I think you have submitted your eoi as a developer programmer. As mentioned earlier to Ashwin in my Post answering Jyoteesh regarding getting invite with 65 points, mainly referred to people who were applying under occupation code 261112/261112 only.

Indeed invites must be going out for other occupation codes but the question here is can one expect invite with 55+5 under occupation code 2611?


----------



## zeeshan.139 (Nov 14, 2015)

hello everyone ! 

as we are nearing the draw for the month of January so what u think will be the cut off date will be in this draw and how many number of invitations will be issued in this draw ?

secondly can anyone clear me that why the number of EOIs reduced to only 700 in the month of december ?


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Guys I read the selection criteria for NSW it's mentioned as min of 60 points w/o adding SS 5 points. You can check this in NSW website under subclass 190. Best of luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Guys I have a question. Do we get confirmation email from the SkillSelect when we lodge an EOI for 189 visa? I haven't received an e-mail from the SkillSelect portal when I submitted 190 visa.


----------



## Gaurav Sharma (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello All,

Please help me to understand one point. Before, I ask just wanted to give my information: 
Skill Assessment filed - March 2015
Positive response- June 2015
EOI submitted- 22 November-60 points
invitation- Awaiting

Now, as the 60 pointers are not getting much invitations, I am concerned about two matters. 1. For how long my skill assessment is valid to get the invitation for the submitted EOI?
2. Is after March or June I need to go through the same process one again?


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Guys I have a question. Do we get confirmation email from the SkillSelect when we lodge an EOI for 189 visa? I haven't received an e-mail from the SkillSelect portal when I submitted 190 visa.


Steiger even I did not receive an email from skill select portal on submitting my EOI.....I asked other people who confirmed the same that skill select does not send any email as confirmation...... as per lodging of 189 visa, skill select sends an email to all successful applicant at 00:00AM on the respective dates (time could vary by some minutes also) to login and submit all details....


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

@ Jyoteesh.akurati - Please refer this link 

Are You Eligible? - Live & Work in New South Wales

Thanks


----------



## mshahabahmad (Jul 11, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Guys I have a question. Do we get confirmation email from the SkillSelect when we lodge an EOI for 189 visa? I haven't received an e-mail from the SkillSelect portal when I submitted 190 visa.



*NO*. No email is received.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes No email for EOI submission ! There is no question about your email address while filing EOI hence assuming it's obvious that we don't get email


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

I think you are right - I could see just below the point 2 it is mentioned that 55 is minimum excluding NSW SS 5 points. So it is 55 points minimum for NSW is what I see. Thanks for making me clear.

"To be considered for NSW nomination you must be eligible for a minimum of 55 points on the DIBP points test and if you are selected for NSW nomination you will receive an additional five points that can be used to meet the required total score of 60 points."


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> I think you are right - I could see just below the point 2 it is mentioned that 55 is minimum excluding NSW SS 5 points. So it is 55 points minimum for NSW is what I see. Thanks for making me clear.
> 
> "To be considered for NSW nomination you must be eligible for a minimum of 55 points on the DIBP points test and if you are selected for NSW nomination you will receive an additional five points that can be used to meet the required total score of 60 points."


Exactly I was about to respond to you. Its 55+5 when it says minimum of 60 points.


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

*Last updated NON PRO-RATA list visa 189*

05/01/16 233512 70 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258
24/12/15 233311 65 Electrical Engineer Vasudevamurthy
26/12/15 233411 65 Electronics Engineer fanta112
--------------------------------------------------------------
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
12/10/15 252611 60 Podiatrist anhhoang
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
13/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE ad81
14/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE xehny
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer neonarcher
16/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE nirav300
17/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer Rastin
18/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer Noora1361
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
22/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer faheemakram
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
28/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE kawal_547
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE guru80
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahmi
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
03/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE himanshu181in
04/11/15 233513 60 Production Engineer mshahabahmad 
05/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer TeAna
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
06/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer sgthushara
06/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Josephcom
10/11/15 233611 60 Mining Engineer vk852
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer hsm123
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
17/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer dan78
18/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer tgphysics
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990
25/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer MagicMuffin
27/11/15 322311 60 Metal Fabricator smezzerr
02/12/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist swarvey2000
04/12/15 234611 60 Medical Laboratory Scientist seasalt
06/12/15 263111 60 CN&SE anmolk
06/12/15 263312 60 Telecommunication Network Engineer Zeeshan.Mehboob 
15/12/15 341111 60 Electrician Theshi
15/12/15 251411 60 Optometrist warhunter
16/12/15 241411 60 Secondary Teacher Tatty teddy
22/12/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer aussieby2016


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi guys,

I don't know why i am not receiving any response to the queries posted by me. I would request senior members of the forum to please help me with a query i have. This will help me to plan on many things for my family and taking forward my career.

I have applied for EOI on 26th December under 221214: Internal Auditor category for which the occupation ceiling has been reached. I also read on the website, that states will also not send an invite if the occupation ceiling limit has been reached for the year.

Because, I had also selected 190 visa totaling to 70 points and on their website, they have mentioned internal auditor under priority list. Are still there chances that I will receive an invitation from NSW or will i have to wait till July for invitation to be received?

Please share some light on this, as July is far so i will have to make arrangements accordingly.


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Ashwin another thing I missed to mention is the occupation code which differs from yours. The current post that i put for Jyoteesh is for 2611


Hi Vikas,

I am not tracking the 190 much, I am more interested in the 189 VISA. 
THanks for the info bro...


----------



## grevolution (Apr 19, 2014)

gourangshah24 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I don't know why i am not receiving any response to the queries posted by me. I would request senior members of the forum to please help me with a query i have. This will help me to plan on many things for my family and taking forward my career.
> 
> ...


you'll have to wait for next year (July 2016)


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

gourangshah24 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I don't know why i am not receiving any response to the queries posted by me. I would request senior members of the forum to please help me with a query i have. This will help me to plan on many things for my family and taking forward my career.
> 
> ...


Hello, 

189 is out of question till 2016 June. 

What I would recommend is that make a new EOI only for NSW nomination and then wait and see if you get an invitation:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:.


----------



## fanta112 (Dec 26, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Guys I have a question. Do we get confirmation email from the SkillSelect when we lodge an EOI for 189 visa? I haven't received an e-mail from the SkillSelect portal when I submitted 190 visa.


I don't think I got one when I submitted my EOI. Also didn't get anything when I updated it...


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Guys I have a question. Do we get confirmation email from the SkillSelect when we lodge an EOI for 189 visa? I haven't received an e-mail from the SkillSelect portal when I submitted 190 visa.


I received an email from skillselect when I created an account, but I didn't receive any submission confirmation email after I submitted the EOI application.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

So Guysss, 

I think it is final now; only 700 invites will be sent tomorrow.


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

gnt said:


> So Guysss,
> 
> I think it is final now; only 700 invites will be sent tomorrow.


As Portal is not updated so 700 is final . I think


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Learn said:


> As Portal is not updated so 700 is final . I think


Yes true ; had this would have been a typo it would have been rectified by now.


----------



## Phoenix2135 (Nov 1, 2015)

How many 60 pointers will be invited on 08/01/2016 ?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Phoenix2135 said:


> How many 60 pointers will be invited on 08/01/2016 ?


by the look of it ; 2 or days maximum 3 days.


----------



## Phoenix2135 (Nov 1, 2015)

I am a civil engineer submitted my EOI on 26/12/2015 and I think there are 6 civil engineers already waiting with 60 points ( 2 - in October , 3- in November and 1 -in December ).....

Is there any chance for me to get invited on 08/01/2016 round ?


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

gnt said:


> by the look of it ; 2 or days maximum 3 days.


 How many 65 pointers will be invited. How many 65 pointers present on this thread?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Phoenix2135 said:


> I am a civil engineer submitted my EOI on 26/12/2015 and I think there are 6 civil engineers already waiting with 60 points ( 2 - in October , 3- in November and 1 -in December ).....
> 
> Is there any chance for me to get invited on 08/01/2016 round ?


No chance Phoenix ; my EOI is 11-10-15 and is under same non pro-rata as civil. 

You can do the math now


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Learn said:


> How many 65 pointers will be invited. How many 65 pointers present on this thread?


All 65 Pointers will be invited ; its understood.


----------



## Phoenix2135 (Nov 1, 2015)

gnt said:


> No chance Phoenix ; my EOI is 11-10-15 and is under same non pro-rata as civil.
> 
> You can do the math now


Ok....I understand but any idea of my case ?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Phoenix2135 said:


> Ok....I understand but any idea of my case ?


At least 2 months ; :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Phoenix2135 (Nov 1, 2015)

gnt said:


> At least 2 months ; :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Ok..Thanks for reply.....I applied SC -190 / NSW also.....

Is there any chance of invitation on coming Friday ?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Phoenix2135 said:


> Ok..Thanks for reply.....I applied SC -190 / NSW also.....
> 
> Is there any chance of invitation on coming Friday ?


190 State Sponsorship have nothing to do with 189 invitation rounds; You might receive 190 NSW sooner according to previous trends.


----------



## Phoenix2135 (Nov 1, 2015)

gnt said:


> 190 State Sponsorship have nothing to do with 189 invitation rounds; You might receive 190 NSW sooner according to previous trends.


Thanks......one final question.......It seen you also applied NSW a couple of months ago ! Have you received invitation from NSW ? 

Do you live in UAE ? I stay in sharjah Al-Nahda !


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Phoenix2135 said:


> Thanks......one final question.......It seen you also applied NSW a couple of months ago ! Have you received invitation from NSW ?
> 
> Do you live in UAE ? I stay in sharjah Al-Nahda !


not yet but my occupation in different; 

i live in JLT


----------



## sajjad.hussain (Jan 6, 2016)

*State Sponsership Round for Jan-2016*

how can we check the number of people sponsored by each state ? i had submitted EOI for 190 Visa on 22 December , when can i got sponsorship ?


----------



## BizTalk (Jul 14, 2015)

*8th Jan Invite*

Hi Guys
Does any one know how invite is sent to the applicant?
Do they send an email or do we have to check the status on SkillSelect ?
If email, does anyone know what email address they use ?
Would like to set a filter for it.
Many Thanks


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

So Guys, 


Tomorrow same time we will be having invitation


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

BizTalk said:


> Hi Guys
> Does any one know how invite is sent to the applicant?
> Do they send an email or do we have to check the status on SkillSelect ?
> If email, does anyone know what email address they use ?
> ...


They send Email as well as you can check the status on SkillSelect. 

The same email you register the Skillselect Account. 

You have 65 Points you will defo receive an invite tomorrow same time.


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi gnt,
With GOD will you will get the invite 
Be ready with documents for lodge 
& pray for us for our invites soon 





gnt said:


> So Guys,
> 
> 
> Tomorrow same time we will be having invitation


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Vakymy I think you have submitted your eoi as a developer programmer. As mentioned earlier to Ashwin in my Post answering Jyoteesh regarding getting invite with 65 points, mainly referred to people who were applying under occupation code 261112/261112 only.
> 
> Indeed invites must be going out for other occupation codes but the question here is can one expect invite with 55+5 under occupation code 2611?


Guess i missed and yes its code 2613.


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

*Less than 24 Hours, Added some new guys to the list. *
*Last updated NON PRO-RATA list visa 189*

05/01/16 233512 70 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258
24/12/15 233311 65 Electrical Engineer Vasudevamurthy
26/12/15 233411 65 Electronics Engineer fanta112
--------------------------------------------------------------
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
12/10/15 252611 60 Podiatrist anhhoang
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
13/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE ad81
14/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE xehny
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer neonarcher
16/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE nirav300
17/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer Rastin
18/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer Noora1361
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
22/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer faheemakram
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
28/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE kawal_547
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE guru80
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahmi
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
03/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE himanshu181in
04/11/15 233513 60 Production Engineer mshahabahmad 
05/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer TeAna
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
06/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer sgthushara
06/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Josephcom
10/11/15 233611 60 Mining Engineer vk852
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer hsm123
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
17/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer dan78
18/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer tgphysics
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990
25/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer MagicMuffin
27/11/15 322311 60 Metal Fabricator smezzerr
02/12/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist swarvey2000
04/12/15 234611 60 Medical Laboratory Scientist seasalt
06/12/15 263111 60 CN&SE anmolk
06/12/15 263312 60 Telecommunication Network Engineer Zeeshan.Mehboob 
15/12/15 341111 60 Electrician Theshi
15/12/15 251411 60 Optometrist warhunter
16/12/15 241411 60 Secondary Teacher Tatty teddy
22/12/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer aussieby2016
26/12/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Phoenix2135


----------



## BizTalk (Jul 14, 2015)

gnt said:


> They send Email as well as you can check the status on SkillSelect.
> 
> The same email you register the Skillselect Account.
> 
> You have 65 Points you will defo receive an invite tomorrow same time.


Thanks Bro !
Hope many of the 60 pointers get an invite too as I know people are waiting for a long time.
All the best !


----------



## Inderk (Oct 13, 2015)

*Tentative EOI timelines*

Hi All ,

I have submitted EOI on 2nd jan 2016 for the code 263111 with 60 points for 189 visa, any suggestions what's the turnaround time for getting invited ?
:confused2:


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

Inderk said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 2nd jan 2016 for the code 263111 with 60 points for 189 visa, any suggestions what's the turnaround time for getting invited ?
> :confused2:


As per recent trend, I'd say 2 to 3 months.
Good Luck!


----------



## Inderk (Oct 13, 2015)

xehny said:


> As per recent trend, I'd say 2 to 3 months.
> Good Luck!


Thanks and All the best to you too !

So the wait has just started I must say ...


----------



## satydg (Jun 19, 2012)

I have applied under ICT Biz Dev Mgr. i work in media city as a tech marketin senior acc manager for a digital media agency. i stay in cluster H JLT



gnt said:


> not yet but my occupation in different;
> 
> i live in JLT


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

Inderk said:


> Thanks and All the best to you too !
> 
> So the wait has just started I must say ...


Thanks mate..


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

gnt said:


> So Guys,
> 
> 
> Tomorrow same time we will be having invitation


I'm afraid if its 700, then you may not get it tomorrow gnt. Looks like they will only move 1 day or less, so 10/11. Though I really hope you get invited and they move us quite a bit.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

mmon said:


> I'm afraid if its 700, then you may not get it tomorrow gnt. Looks like they will only move 1 day or less, so 10/11. Though I really hope you get invited and they move us quite a bit.


lets hope for the best


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

How long acs skill assessment takes. My old one expired before 3 months. I applied yesterday for new one . My eoi I updated with 70 points 261311 . My question is if I get invite tomorrow then is it ok if I submit skill assessment later when I get it ? What to do in this situation guys ?


----------



## delhi_ratnesh (Sep 11, 2013)

PCC got updated to 65 automatically today 

Timeline
189 | 261313 | Age 35 years 25 points | IELTS L7,R7,W7,S7 10 points | CSE Engg Degree 15 points | ACS 15 points | EOI: submitted as 60 points Date of effect 05-Dec-2015 auto upgraded to 65 Points on 6-Jan-2016 | Awaiting Invitation: XX-JAN-2016 (expected on 8th) | PCC - XX-JAN-2016 | Medics - XX-JAN-2016 | Grant - XX-FEB-2016 | Travel - 10-Jan-2017


----------



## delhi_ratnesh (Sep 11, 2013)

Onshore said:


> How long acs skill assessment takes. My old one expired before 3 months. I applied yesterday for new one . My eoi I updated with 70 points 261311 . My question is if I get invite tomorrow then is it ok if I submit skill assessment later when I get it ? What to do in this situation guys ?


I think you need to have a valid ACS assessment at the time of receiving invitation. Getting ACS assessment again took around a week for me. They had details already, I provide only the latest experience letter (my employer remained same).


----------



## Robi.bd (Oct 24, 2015)

latest waiting list for 261313?


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

ad81, xehny, nirav300, udeshi3002, kawal_547, dedm, guru80 & himanshu181in, 
GUYS    
Please update if you get invite tomorrow without fail.


ahmedmawhoub said:


> *Less than 24 Hours, Added some new guys to the list. *
> *Last updated NON PRO-RATA list visa 189*
> 
> 05/01/16 233512 70 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258
> ...


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

imrahul86 said:


> ad81, xehny, nirav300, udeshi3002, kawal_547, dedm, guru80 & himanshu181in,
> GUYS
> Please update if you get invite tomorrow without fail.


Sure mate..


----------



## Philipchua (May 22, 2015)

I'm curious why did it auto update? Mine got updated too


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Hey guys,
All the very best for the invitation round!


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

Good luck everyone!

gnt, especially you!


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

*Do you think, 60 pointers get higher chances this time?*

Happy New Year to All!

Any updates on invitations to 60 pts applicants? I applied on 19th Nov, it's been almost 2 months (precisely one month and three weeks and:eyebrows: no invitation issued so far. 

Please see the attached image. According to that, priority has been changed from 60 pointers to 65 pointers. Do you have any data and please share!


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

delhi_ratnesh said:


> PCC got updated to 65 automatically today
> 
> Timeline
> 189 | 261313 | Age 35 years 25 points | IELTS L7,R7,W7,S7 10 points | CSE Engg Degree 15 points | ACS 15 points | EOI: submitted as 60 points Date of effect 05-Dec-2015 auto upgraded to 65 Points on 6-Jan-2016 | Awaiting Invitation: XX-JAN-2016 (expected on 8th) | PCC - XX-JAN-2016 | Medics - XX-JAN-2016 | Grant - XX-FEB-2016 | Travel - 10-Jan-2017


How many points were you claiming for experience? Probably as per dibp you must have crossed a milestone of either getting 5+ years now or 8+ years giving you 5 additional points.


----------



## BizTalk (Jul 14, 2015)

*16 hours from now ...*

16 hours from now and the Emails will start flowing !:fingerscrossed:


----------



## zeeshan.139 (Nov 14, 2015)

i dont understand that no. of invites decreased to only 700 ? 

that means only applicants till i guess 12th oct will get the invites ?

cn anyone tell me why the no. of invites has decreased ?


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Good luck, tomorrow, everyone!


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

zeeshan.139 said:


> i dont understand that no. of invites decreased to only 700 ?
> 
> that means only applicants till i guess 12th oct will get the invites ?
> 
> cn anyone tell me why the no. of invites has decreased ?


My guess is the guys at DIBP had too much fun during their holidays so the 1st round of January they have to suppress the numbers of invitations in order to make up for the delay, they haven't announced the numbers of invitations of the 2nd round yet so they might have different plans for invitation amounts which means the number will probably jump back to normal, it's just my presumption though.


----------



## grevolution (Apr 19, 2014)

Ah man, its too hard to wait for the final 12 hours. why cant they just start giving invites like right now. :juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle:


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

grevolution said:


> Ah man, its too hard to wait for the final 12 hours. why cant they just start giving invites like right now. :juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle:



hehe true story... all the best mates :tea:


----------



## chln.murthy (Jan 7, 2016)

Guys,

I am a newbie to the forum ..glad to see responses & help ..

Can anyone please let me know when can i expect the EOI Invitation which i have submitted on 06/11/2015 for 60 Points and 189 visa.

I am really looking forward for the response & thanks in advance for the reply.


Murthy


----------



## grevolution (Apr 19, 2014)

chln.murthy said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am a newbie to the forum ..glad to see responses & help ..
> 
> ...


depends which occupation you have applied for. if it is 2613xx (pro-rata) then you might have to wait a while. but if it is for other occupations (non pro-rata) you might get the invitation earlier. and it also depends on number of invitation DIPB is issuing per invitation


----------



## Prathap (Jun 15, 2015)

All the best guys..!

Hope 60 pointers queue will move 20 days at least.

Thanks,
Prathap


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

I really hope 60 pointers get to move up 3 week today ... DIBP please restore my faith in you


----------



## chln.murthy (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks @Grevolution ... I have applied for 263111 and can u please elaborate (pro-rata & non-pro rata) as i have no idea about that ??


----------



## chln.murthy (Jan 7, 2016)

*263111 EOI Submitted on 06/11/2015*



grevolution said:


> depends which occupation you have applied for. if it is 2613xx (pro-rata) then you might have to wait a while. but if it is for other occupations (non pro-rata) you might get the invitation earlier. and it also depends on number of invitation DIPB is issuing per invitation


Thanks @Grevolution ... I have applied for 263111 and can u please elaborate (pro-rata & non-pro rata) as i have no idea about that ??


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi,

All the best guys.
I hope 261313 60 pointers see good number of invites.

Cheers!!
Robin Sharma


----------



## grevolution (Apr 19, 2014)

chln.murthy said:


> Thanks @Grevolution ... I have applied for 263111 and can u please elaborate (pro-rata & non-pro rata) as i have no idea about that ??


There is very high number of applications for 2211- Accountants, 2611- ICT Business and ​System Analysts and 2613- Software and Applications Programmers thats why DIPB has put restriction on how many invites they are going to send for these occupations in each round. that is the pro-rata occupations. 

yours is not under pro-rata so you might get an invite soon. hopefully tomorrow or next round as 9/10 is the last cut-off date for non pro-rata invites.


----------



## chln.murthy (Jan 7, 2016)

grevolution said:


> There is very high number of applications for 2211- Accountants, 2611- ICT Business and ​System Analysts and 2613- Software and Applications Programmers thats why DIPB has put restriction on how many invites they are going to send for these occupations in each round. that is the pro-rata occupations.
> 
> yours is not under pro-rata so you might get an invite soon. hopefully tomorrow or next round as 9/10 is the last cut-off date for non pro-rata invites.


Thanks for the response my friend


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

There is 3 weeks gap between last round and today. I expect that there might be more number of 65 pointers. But I hope 60 pointers must make a big move.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

_*2613** waiting list of forum members.
*_

All the best for all those waiting.

"ANZSCO code"	Points	"EOI Submitted Date"	"Expat forum Username"
261313	75	30/12/2015	5lilmonkey
261313	70	25/12/2015	saurabray
261313	70	5/1/2016	Saisakahi 
261313	65	6/1/2016	delhi_ratnesh
261311	70	31/12/2015	Alhad
261312	70	31/12/2015	theskyisalive
261311	70	31/12/2015	hector11
261313	65	23/12/2015	Learn
261313	60	24/06/2015	sriman
261312	60	25/06/2015	Faraz Ahmad
261313	60	26/06/2015	saifjunaid
261312	60	26/06/2015	auscol1984
261313	60	28/06/2015	shebyjose
261313	60	28/06/2015	preetikhanna
261313	60	29/06/2015	risingmars
261313	60	30/06/2015	biswa
261312	60	1/7/2015	Kratimek
261313	60	1/7/2015	Simam
261313	60	2/7/2015	Robi.bd
261311	60	3/7/2015	arunkareer
2613xx	60	3/7/2015	nolan.tellis 
2613xx	60	4/7/2015	Sai_Lakshmi
261313	60	4/7/2015	ashwin.nooli
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011
2613xx	60	5/7/2015	Kvbaskar
261312	60	8/7/2015	belgianvince
261313	60	9/7/2015	jayandrae
261313	60	11/7/2015	deep07
261313	60	13/7/2015	gurjitsingh
261313	60	12/7/2015	zeesharp
261313	60	13/07/2015	kanavsharma
261313	60	15/07/2015	rrc123
261313	60	15/07/2015	elite.shweta
261313	60	16/07/2015	nilesh.ind
261312	60	19/07/2015	pavanbl
2613xx	60	23/07/2015	greatwork
261313	60	25/07/2015	Fanish
261312	60	29/07/2015	rdak
261313	60	31/07/2015	skandhasv 
261312	60	1/8/2015	Sn_Rafi
261313	60	5/8/2015	Aakash2012 
261313	60	6/8/2015	P1mishra 
261313	60	6/8/2015	bimaldas_bl
261313	60	8/8/2015	rksundaram76
261313	60	8/8/2015	ravitejakvs
261313	60	11/8/2015	JaveSh1985
261313	60	11/8/2015	samuel John
261313	60	13/08/2015	varun_gupta11 
261313	60	14/08/2015	warenick
261311	60	17/08/2015	ragsrayd 
261313	60	17/08/2015	Nalinkumar
261311	60	24/08/2015	Onshore
261312	60	27/08/2015	shah11
261313	60	27/08/2015	svats
261313	60	27/08/2015	icemanparadise
261313	60	1/9/2015	rmathew_12
261313	60	1/9/2015	kumar.ram2736
261313	60	3/9/2015	Mahesh
261313	60	4/9/2015	krish4aus
261313	60	6/9/2015	kapadnis
261313	60	9/9/2015	amarjagadish
261313	60	9/9/2015	vivekbwaj
261313	60	11/9/2015	vism
261312	60	12/9/2015	iamgillu
261313	60	16/09/2015	isaiasfritsch
261313	60	17/09/2015	Chaudhry
261313	60	25/09/2015	vivsontime
261312	60	27/09/2015	Vakymy
2613XX	60	27/09/2015	NSK2015
261313	60	28/09/2015	myasirma
261313	60	28/09/2015	fahad81
261313	60	29/09/2015	indausitis
261312	60	29/09/2015	singhbling
261312	60	29/09/2015	Jeyayvid
261313	60	29/09/2015	indausitis
261313	60	30/09/2015	kumargaurav29
261312	60	1/10/2015	3br4h!m
2613xx	60	1/10/2015	rajesh_james
261312	60	4/10/2015	JK123
261313	60	5/10/2015	Esh
261313	60	8/10/2015	srinivasyk
261313	60	12/10/2015	Srikanth2788
261311	60	19/10/2015	naga_me87
261312	60	21/10/2015	sawant123
261311	60	28/10/2015	Prathap
261311	60	28/10/2015	maddy21
261313	60	29/10/2015	Jeyayvid 
261313	60	1/11/2015	Siddhesh.t
261313	60	4/11/2015	deepakprasadp
261313	60	11/11/2015	HasibJadoon
261311	60	13/11/2015	sanfatec 
261311	60	20/11/2015	ArjunYadav15
261313	60	25/11/2015	RoopeshMajeti
261313	60	27/11/2015	ashishjindal76
261313	60	2/12/2015	marli15
261311	60	4/12/2015	amitanshu
261313	60	15/12/2015	maxibawa
261313	60	18/12/2015	malbuquerque306
261313	60	13/1/2016	Steiger 
261312	60	July	vaibhavmad 
261313	60	August	mithrasujith


----------



## grevolution (Apr 19, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> _*2613** waiting list of forum members.
> *_
> 
> All the best for all those waiting.
> ...


Can you pls add me too pls. 

261313	80	22/12/2015	grevolution


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> _*2613** waiting list of forum members.
> *_
> 
> All the best for all those waiting.
> ...


Thanks Dhijaj for posting latest list.
many 65+ pointers this time, waiting continues for 60 pointers


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

rrc123 said:


> Thanks Dhijaj for posting latest list.
> many 65+ pointers this time, waiting continues for 60 pointers


 When we will get the results out? I mean at what time today or tomorrow according to IST?


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

Learn said:


> When we will get the results out? I mean at what time today or tomorrow according to IST?


18:30 IST or 00:00AM AST......BTW which occupation code???


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

aussieby2016 said:


> 18:30 IST or 00:00AM AST......BTW which occupation code???


Software Engineer


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Learn,

Unless there has been a major flood of 65+ EOIs before Christmas Eve, you'll be receiving an email shortly after midnight AEST. It will probably take about 10 - 15 minutes to filter through the system and arrive in your inbox.

Good luck!


----------



## viga_friendz (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi Guys,

What dates are we looking at 60 pointers getting the invite? (for the 2613xx skill).

I submitted the EOI on the 8th Oct with 60 points for 261311.


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> Learn,
> 
> Unless there has been a major flood of 65+ EOIs before Christmas Eve, you'll be receiving an email shortly after midnight AEST. It will probably take about 10 - 15 minutes to filter through the system and arrive in your inbox.
> 
> Good luck!


 Thanks @ScotdownUnder. This Waiting period is killing me :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Learn said:


> Thanks @ScotdownUnder. This Waiting period is killing me :fingerscrossed:


I know, mate. I ended up developing a callous from hitting refresh, when waiting for my invitation...


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

viga_friendz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What dates are we looking at 60 pointers getting the invite? (for the 2613xx skill).
> 
> I submitted the EOI on the 8th Oct with 60 points for 261311.


Nobody knows, is the honest answer. It could be as long as six months, it could be as little as six weeks. There is something of a backlog at this point, hopefully the SkillSelect update from this round will help folks gauge when they might be able to expect their golden invitation to come along.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

about 6 and a half hr left .


----------



## viga_friendz (Oct 1, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> Nobody knows, is the honest answer. It could be as long as six months, it could be as little as six weeks. There is something of a backlog at this point, hopefully the SkillSelect update from this round will help folks gauge when they might be able to expect their golden invitation to come along.


lol.. Well then, i'll just wait with all my :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

Guys pls help me ! My points increased from 60 to 70 but skill assessment expired before 2 months . I applied for new one before 3 days . Now what to do today? If I get invite tonight what should I do ? My code is 261311! Pls advice on this !


----------



## anybody2 (Aug 8, 2015)

viga_friendz said:


> lol.. Well then, i'll just wait with all my :fingerscrossed:


Well looking at 2613 EOI tracking the current wait time is about half a year and slowly increasing. Nobody knows how many 65+ will apply, however there is still a huge back log of 60 pointers. I'd quess it will be March if you are lucky.


----------



## anybody2 (Aug 8, 2015)

Onshore said:


> Guys pls help me ! My points increased from 60 to 70 but skill assessment expired before 2 months . I applied for new one before 3 days . Now what to do today? If I get invite tonight what should I do ? My code is 261311! Pls advice on this !


Suspend your EOI and resume it once you got your updated assessment.


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

Onshore said:


> Guys pls help me ! My points increased from 60 to 70 but skill assessment expired before 2 months . I applied for new one before 3 days . Now what to do today? If I get invite tonight what should I do ? My code is 261311! Pls advice on this !


Since you wont be getting your skill assessment before midnight tonight then you should suspend your EOI till you receive it. Otherwise you might get rejected once you submit your PR application, don't risk it would be my suggestion. And try paying for fast track so you can get it before next round and get invited on the 22nd of Jan.


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

6 hours to go... Even though I'm not expecting an invitation, I can't shut down the anxiety of what will happen tonight. Staying hopeful, though I have a strong feeling it will go sideways tonight.


:fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sgthushara (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi,
hope this will be better than earlier and more 60 point friends get invited.

Anyone know what is the title of invitation email and who sent it. it is easy to search the mail 

Good Luck for Everyone

EOI 06/11/15 (60 pts)
Mechanical Engineer


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

subscribing....


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

zeesharp said:


> subscribing....


 as mentioned in previous thread messages , all 65 pointers are invited in last round. I am praying for the same today :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

Learn said:


> as mentioned in previous thread messages , all 65 pointers are invited in last round. I am praying for the same today :fingerscrossed:


LOL relax man  ... you definitely got it. If I were you I would be getting all my docs ready to submit along with my medical checkup. Nothing to worry about here


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

mmon said:


> LOL relax man  ... you definitely got it. If I were you I would be getting all my docs ready to submit along with my medical checkup. Nothing to worry about here


@mmon , I dont want to do PCC and medical as I dont want to travel early as PCC& medical dates decide until someone needs to travel.


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

Learn said:


> @mmon , I dont want to do PCC and medical as I dont want to travel early as PCC& medical dates decide until someone needs to travel.


Hmm I think you need to do a medical examination to be granted the PR as far as I know, regardless of when you will be travelling. Same goes for the Police Certificates.


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

mmon said:


> Hmm I think you need to do a medical examination to be granted the PR as far as I know, regardless of when you will be travelling. Same goes for the Police Certificates.


correctly mentioned by mmon.... u need to undergo both so as to get a PR.....


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

aussieby2016 said:


> correctly mentioned by mmon.... u need to undergo both so as to get a PR.....


Yes I will do it but once i get any invitation as It extends the travel date a little bit


----------



## udeshi3002 (Nov 20, 2015)

Mine is 20/10/2015 60 points anzsco- 363111 CN&SE

Since we can expect more 60+ pointers..I don't think this time I will get invited.


----------



## Vasudevamurthy (Dec 25, 2015)

Waiting for tomorrow's list. 
Hoping to make it tomorrow


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

So guys 218 2613xx invites and how many days of backlog will be cleared?... 
The results were so very unpredictable till now. In Nov only 2 days back log got cleared. In Dec first round they cleared about 21 days. Last round it was 9-10 days.. 
How many days will they clear this time..? How many more days should we wait ?


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

Few more hours from now


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

@maxngo 

Since your post was deleted by Kaju I couldn't quote you. Anyways, If i remember your question correctly, you only have 65 points and as far as I know you need 70 for accounting, so I guess you won't be invited for a long time unless you can somehow get 5 more points. For 190 visa I'm not sure, you may probably get invited soon if they need you.


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

Count down: 3h 20 min .. good luck ppl


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

mmon said:


> Count down: 3h 20 min .. good luck ppl


 Is there any websites or portal where we can get the names of all the people who are invited.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Learn said:


> Is there any websites or portal where we can get the names of all the people who are invited.


No, that's not possible. Actual names would personal and confidential. If you mean usernames, that would assume a) DIBP knew this and b) applicants were forum users (here or on other forums).


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> There is 3 weeks gap between last round and today. I expect that there might be more number of 65 pointers. But I hope 60 pointers must make a big move.


I wish you get invited...  My DOE is same as yours...


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

2.5 hours to go guys, good luck to you gnt and to all the guys on top of the queue! Hope you guys receive your New Years' gift this fine night.


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

grevolution said:


> depends which occupation you have applied for. if it is 2613xx (pro-rata) then you might have to wait a while. but if it is for other occupations (non pro-rata) you might get the invitation earlier. and it also depends on number of invitation DIPB is issuing per invitation


and how exactly can we know about our occupation in pra rata or non prorata... mine is 263311


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

hrkhadka said:


> and how exactly can we know about our occupation in pra rata or non prorata... mine is 263311


On their website they tell you. Scroll down to the last section on the page.

SkillSelect - 18 December 2015 Round Results


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

TeAna said:


> 2.5 hours to go guys, good luck to you gnt and to all the guys on top of the queue! Hope you guys receive your New Years' gift this fine night.


Hello, which time zone are you using?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

TeAna said:


> 2.5 hours to go guys, good luck to you gnt and to all the guys on top of the queue! Hope you guys receive your New Years' gift this fine night.


Thank You TeAna ;


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

1 hr 56 min left   

Good Luck to all who are accepting; 

Will let you know about about mine


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

mmon said:


> On their website they tell you. Scroll down to the last section on the page.
> 
> SkillSelect - 18 December 2015 Round Results


there are lots of 60+5 pointers for NSW SS (i guess)... whats the chance for 55+5 (nsw) invitation...... waiting for more than 3 months with 55+5 points.. when will nsw sent an invitation for 55+5 pointers??


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

kubbiebrownie said:


> Hello, which time zone are you using?


GMT+11 Sydney/ Melbourne time.


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

kubbiebrownie said:


> Hello, which time zone are you using?


Hi there kubbie, I'm using AEDT time which is used by VIC and NSW


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

hrkhadka said:


> there are lots of 60+5 pointers for NSW SS (i guess)... whats the chance for 55+5 (nsw) invitation...... waiting for more than 3 months with 55+5 points.. when will nsw sent an invitation for 55+5 pointers??


Haven't heard of anyone yet with 55+5 that got an invitation, plus for state nomination the invitation are based on different criteria as far as my knowledge goes. 

People get invited with the following as a priority:

1- Highest points 
2- Highest English score
3- Most experienced worker

At least that's what I read on their website. Not sure how true that is. So if there are so many people with 65+ points they will get invited before you then if they have room for 60 pointers they will invite ppl who have the highest English scores.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

gnt said:


> 1 hr 56 min left
> 
> Good Luck to all who are accepting;
> 
> Will let you know about about mine


I really hope you get it.


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

mmon said:


> GMT+11 Sydney/ Melbourne time.


ok thanks. I have 65 + 5 points. Occupation is accounting. DOE is 9/12/15..fingers crossed.


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

udeshi3002 said:


> Mine is 20/10/2015 60 points anzsco- 363111 CN&SE
> 
> Since we can expect more 60+ pointers..I don't think this time I will get invited.


Really hoping you get yours today. Good luck


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

dedm said:


> I really hope you get it.


I really hope soo too ; otherwise I have starting getting information for CANADIAN Immigration


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

TeAna said:


> Hi there kubbie, I'm using AEDT time which is used by VIC and NSW


Thanks Teana


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

mmon said:


> Haven't heard of anyone yet with 55+5 that got an invitation, plus for state nomination the invitation are based on different criteria as far as my knowledge goes.
> 
> People get invited with the following as a priority:
> 
> ...


one last thing... i dont think i have a chance to get invitation from nsw with 55 points...
i have another way for immigration but not confident on it.
i have my brother in melbourne, if he sponsers me i will move from 55 to 65 points and can apply for subclass 489 visa, buts its a provisional visa for 4 yrs .........
What do you say shall i wait for nsw invitation with 55+5 points or shall i go for 489?
:juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

mmon said:


> Count down: 3h 20 min .. good luck ppl


Hi mmon,

Is this timeline also applicable to invites from 190 category, specifically NSW or can anyone highlight when does States generally send invitations


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

mmon said:


> Haven't heard of anyone yet with 55+5 that got an invitation, plus for state nomination the invitation are based on different criteria as far as my knowledge goes.
> 
> People get invited with the following as a priority:
> 
> ...


I have heard of a few 55 + 5 applicants who have received an invitation in the past months. Those have been from very niche occupations, with barely any applicants. I find it plausible that these people received an invitation.

However, apparently one civil engineer with 55 + 5 points, as well as with low English scores, also claims to have been invited. If this is in fact true then little sense can be made of NSW SS procedure. However, I wouldn't put my bets on this fellow's claim. It seems there's quite a few people on these boards who just like to spread panic, for whatever is their reason.


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

hrkhadka said:


> one last thing... i dont think i have a chance to get invitation from nsw with 55 points...
> i have another way for immigration but not confident on it.
> i have my brother in melbourne, if he sponsers me i will move from 55 to 65 points and can apply for subclass 489 visa, buts its a provisional visa for 4 yrs .........
> What do you say shall i wait for nsw invitation with 55+5 points or shall i go for 489?
> :juggle::juggle::juggle:


NSW takes ages to invite. I would suggest you to grab the opportunity for 489.
Spend some time there, make your case stronger and apply for PR then and there.
Hope it makes sense to you.
Good Luck!


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

gourangshah24 said:


> Hi mmon,
> 
> Is this timeline also applicable to invites from 190 category, specifically NSW or can anyone highlight when does States generally send invitations


For 190 you can be invited anytime, there are no specific dates!


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

hrkhadka said:


> one last thing... i dont think i have a chance to get invitation from nsw with 55 points...
> i have another way for immigration but not confident on it.
> i have my brother in melbourne, if he sponsers me i will move from 55 to 65 points and can apply for subclass 489 visa, buts its a provisional visa for 4 yrs .........
> What do you say shall i wait for nsw invitation with 55+5 points or shall i go for 489?
> :juggle::juggle::juggle:


It really depends on your situation. Which points have you claimed so far ? Can you get more from English tests or NAATI or something? The 489 visa is provisional like you said so I doubt you will be able to get a "Skilled " job here in Australia without the PR. The NSW is a far better option than the 489 but with 55+5, like you said, you may not receive an invitation.


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

gourangshah24 said:


> Hi mmon,
> 
> Is this timeline also applicable to invites from 190 category, specifically NSW or can anyone highlight when does States generally send invitations


the State Nominated visa 190 isn't related to the 189. Its random and I have no idea when they invite people or why apart from what they mentioned on their website:

Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales

Key steps for candidates
The key steps involved for NSW nomination for a 190 visa are:

1-Submit an Expression of Interest (EOI) in SkillSelect
Ensure that you meet 190 visa criteria
Record your details in an EOI in SkillSelect 
Indicate interest for NSW nomination for a 190 visa
You do not need to contact NSW after submitting your EOI

2-Regularly check your emails to see if you have been invited by NSW. 
There is no set timeframe to expect an invitation after submitting an EOI. Invitations are not guaranteed.

3-If selected, you will receive an invitation to apply for NSW nomination by email

4-Recheck your eligibility
If you apply, you must be able to demonstrate that you meet the claims that were in your EOI when you were invited
Read Are you eligible

5-Submit an application for NSW nomination and wait for the outcome
Candidates must submit an online application within 14 days of receiving the invitation to apply
NSW nomination applications usually take 12 weeks to process

6-If nominated, you will receive a SkillSelect invitation to apply for the 190 visa

7-Apply for the 190 visa to DIBP
Submit a visa application within 60 days of being nominated by NSW

8-DIBP will advise you of the decision on your visa application

9-If your visa is granted, move to NSW and commence your two year commitment to live and work in the state


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> I have heard of a few 55 + 5 applicants who have received an invitation in the past months. Those have been from very niche occupations, with barely any applicants. I find it plausible that these people received an invitation.
> 
> However, apparently one civil engineer with 55 + 5 points, as well as with low English scores, also claims to have been invited. If this is in fact true then little sense can be made of NSW SS procedure. However, I wouldn't put my bets on this fellow's claim. It seems there's quite a few people on these boards who just like to spread panic, for whatever is their reason.


Mate whats with the negative attitude ? It helps no one, I said " I Haven't heard of anyone yet" doesn't mean people aren't getting invited. And I try to post what helps people, if you think it doesn't help then don't lash out on other people, just say you heard or read others getting it.


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> I have heard of a few 55 + 5 applicants who have received an invitation in the past months. Those have been from very niche occupations, with barely any applicants. I find it plausible that these people received an invitation.
> 
> However, apparently one civil engineer with 55 + 5 points, as well as with low English scores, also claims to have been invited. If this is in fact true then little sense can be made of NSW SS procedure. However, I wouldn't put my bets on this fellow's claim. It seems there's quite a few people on these boards who just like to spread panic, for whatever is their reason.



And there you go so don't talk without knowledge pls.

Selecting Applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales

The selection process
The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

1-Occupation
2-Commonwealth Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
3-English language ability
4-Skilled employment

Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in SkillSelect.


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

xehny said:


> NSW takes ages to invite. I would suggest you to grab the opportunity for 489.
> Spend some time there, make your case stronger and apply for PR then and there.
> Hope it makes sense to you.
> Good Luck!


i m planning to wait till the end of feb. If not invited till feb then i will go for 489... BTW do you know what is the processing time frame for 489??

And also thanx a lot for your valuable suggestion...


----------



## srisuneel (Nov 20, 2015)

we are expecting invitations in a couple of hours right ?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

1 hr 10 min left


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

How long acs takes for assessment . I have old one which expired. I applied new one. acs says 12 weeks. I am afraid if I wait 12 weeks then I won't get invite in this year.or should I accept invite today and wait for 60 days . If I get in 60 days then submit new one or let the CO know that it's in process ? Really confused .
261311-70 points


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Getting close guys! Wish all of you best of luck!


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

25 Min Left Guys


----------



## anmolk (Dec 21, 2015)

All the best guys... :+1:


----------



## guru80 (Aug 6, 2015)

gnt said:


> 25 Min Left Guys


Best of luck to all and specially to gnt 

Hope this time it will cover more than 1 day.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

guru80 said:


> Best of luck to all and specially to gnt
> 
> Hope this time it will cover more than 1 day.


Thanks Mate guru80 ; I hope so tooo :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

All the Best Everyone


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

5 min left  Post when you get invited pls


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

4 Min Left


----------



## ssaleh (Oct 23, 2015)

Best luck for all gents


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Common Guys.. flood this thread with the message.. 'I am invited..' All the best for the ones waiting for an invite..


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Common Guys.. flood this thread with the message.. 'I am invited..' All the best for the ones waiting for an invite..


Hopefully :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

ssaleh said:


> Best luck for all gents


 2 mins left


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

gnt said:


> 4 Min Left


Good luck gnt!!!!! Tell us that we have hope too.


----------



## ssaleh (Oct 23, 2015)

Where is the updated list


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

hmmmmmm nothing yet


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

Good luck guys!!! fingers crossed for all people waiting out there!


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

theskyisalive said:


> Good luck guys!!! fingers crossed for all people waiting out there!


I think you should get it bang on 00:00


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

gnt said:


> hmmmmmm nothing yet


you should get it in 10-15 min .. after they cleared the 65+ pointers  good luck !


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

gnt said:


> I think you should get it bang on 00:00


who got first invite?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Nothing yet


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

mmon said:


> you should get it in 10-15 min .. after they cleared the 65+ pointers  good luck !


Ok So another 10 min wait. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

gnt said:


> Ok So another 10 min wait. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


does any 65 pointer got invite?


----------



## nirav3009 (Feb 16, 2014)

Any news of 65 pointers.???


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

Skillselect site down....

An unexpected error has occurred at 8/01/2016 12:05:26 AM. Most outages are resolved within a short period of time, please try SkillSelect again at a later time.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

An unexpected error has occurred at 8/01/2016 12:05:17 AM. Most outages are resolved within a short period of time, please try SkillSelect again at a later time.

For more information on SkillSelect Technical support issues, please go to: Technical Support Site.

Return to homepage


I got this message on skill select


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

another 10 min wait ...


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Guyssssss *Invited *


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

I got invited omg wtfff


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

gnt said:


> Guyssssss *Invited *



Congrats !!!!


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

gnt said:


> Guyssssss *Invited *


Congratulations Bud...


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

mmon said:


> I got invited omg wtfff


congrates


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

..no mail yet, but status changed now to INVITED!!!!


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

mmon said:


> I got invited omg wtfff


Nice to hear .. All the Best !!


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

No Invite yet for me


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks every one for there wishes    

All the best every one


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

gnt said:


> Guyssssss *Invited *


Congrats Brother... Good to hear that... all the best.


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Nice to hear .. All the Best !!


Thank you .. woooow they moved us 2 months


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Congrats !!!!


2613XX with July EOI date..!!! Did you received invite..? update pls


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

mmon said:


> Thank you .. woooow they moved us 2 months


any 65 pointer guys?


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

Guys 

who are all with 2613 code 60 pointers , please post your status without delay ...


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

gnt said:


> Guyssssss *Invited *


congrats buddy


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> 2613XX with July EOI date..!!! Did you received invite..? update pls



I have applied through an agent. I have to wait till tomorrow for the status. I am checking with anyone who got invited after July 4th, then I am also invited !!


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

Another friend of mine Engineer technologist got invited and his on the 23/11 ... so cut-off is after that woooow


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

I have also been invited at 60 points!!!! Thanks guys.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

mmon said:


> congrats buddy


Thanks Mate  

Great too see you got invitation too


----------



## anmolk (Dec 21, 2015)

Date of EOI 6th December... 60 points
Invited on skill select but no mail yet...


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> I have applied through an agent. I have to wait till tomorrow for the status. I am checking with anyone who got invited after July 4th, then I am also invited !!


Still no invite for July 4... Waiting:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

ashwin.nooli said:


> No Invite yet for me



hello Aswin

My EOI date is also July4th. If you get invited, then I am also invited


----------



## guru80 (Aug 6, 2015)

I also got invited.
EOI: 31/10/2015


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Guys... 2613xx please update... no software engineer shared the good news yet...


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

No update for 2613 yet. feeling sad !!


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

Guys, the status changed to 'Invited'. After waiting for 2 months, I am finally relaxed n Happy ; and I am now ready for another 189 visa waiting game. Thanks all for your suggestions and company.

Can you please tell me, do I get a separate email as well, about the EOI invitation ? So far, I haven't got any email. thanks!


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

ashwin.nooli said:


> Congrats Brother... Good to hear that... all the best.


Thanks ashwin.nooli 

Hope you get your soon


----------



## tgphysics (Oct 23, 2015)

I got invited. I didn't expect to get invitation this round lol, what a day. I applied on 18/11/15, 60 points, Civil Engineer


----------



## guru80 (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats gnt!!!


----------



## tariq5188 (Dec 13, 2015)

gnt said:


> Thanks ashwin.nooli Hope you get your soon


Congrats mate all the best


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Offfffff... unable to bare this anxiety


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

Guys, I got an email as well. If any of you haven't received so far, wait for few more minutes-you will get too


----------



## saifjunaid (Jan 7, 2014)

any software guys with 60 points.I applied on 26 june but get invite!!!Will all people get mail at the same time ??


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

ashwin.nooli said:


> Offfffff... unable to bare this anxiety


any 65 pointer please?


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

Guys,
I feel something is wrong. It's difficult to believe 09/10 - 23/11 have been invited with just 700 invitations being handed out.

Also, when I hit apply visa on my screen it logs me out immediately. I wonder if their system issue has caused this?


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

tgphysics said:


> I got invited. I didn't expect to get invitation this round lol, what a day. I applied on 18/11/15, 60 points, Civil Engineer


congo ...i am hoping to get it soon too.......


----------



## biswa (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi,

I have not received the invite yet...So may be next time....

EOI date : 30 Jun 189 - 261313 - 60 Points


-Biswa


----------



## nirav3009 (Feb 16, 2014)

guru80 said:


> I also got invited.
> EOI: 31/10/2015


Thats really great...congrets..

I need to wait for my agent..but sure all 60 pointers 263111 got invited till 31st Oct15


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

saifjunaid said:


> any software guys with 60 points.I applied on 26 june but get invite!!!Will all people get mail at the same time ??


You mean to say you are Invited or Not yet Invited???!


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

anmolk said:


> Date of EOI 6th December... 60 points
> Invited on skill select but no mail yet...


Congrats anmolk, 

I applied through agent on 24th November '15, with 60 points and same as you 263111...

Fingers crossed.


----------



## nirav3009 (Feb 16, 2014)

gnt said:


> Thanks every one for there wishes
> 
> All the best every one


Congrets gnt


----------



## saifjunaid (Jan 7, 2014)

bharathi039 said:


> You mean to say you are Invited or Not yet Invited???!


not invited


----------



## biswa (Aug 14, 2015)

saifjunaid said:


> any software guys with 60 points.I applied on 26 june but get invite!!!Will all people get mail at the same time ??


Dear saifjunaid - did you receive the invite ?


----------



## saifjunaid (Jan 7, 2014)

biswa said:


> Dear saifjunaid - did you receive the invite ?


I mean i dint get.sorry it was mistake


----------



## fanta112 (Dec 26, 2015)

Invited!!! 65 - 04/01 - 233411 electronics engineer

Congrats to all those who got invited as well !


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Any 261313... please update, please update
Anyone of you below... please let us know
5lilmonkey
saurabray
Saisakahi 
delhi_ratnesh
Alhad
theskyisalive
hector11
Learn
sriman
Faraz Ahmad
saifjunaid
auscol1984
shebyjose
preetikhanna
risingmars
biswa


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

saifjunaid said:


> I mean i dint get.sorry it was mistake


I hope you fall under 60 pts category.. If so, this is not a good news for 2613XX again.. Backlog for 60 pointers not even cleared for 5 days??!! 

Any 65+ pointers under 2613XX received invite..??


----------



## bimaldas_bl (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi All,

Please specify ANZSCO , total points and EOI date when declare invitation status here.


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

Finally got the invite mail too!


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Wow! Supposedly only 700 invites, but more 60 pointers seem to have been invited than ever before. Something peculiar seems to be going on, but I can't say that there is any reason to be unhappy!  

*PS! Please, everyone who applied for both 189 and 190, remove your remaining EOIs. In your burst of joy, don't be inconsiderate of others.*


----------



## delhi_ratnesh (Sep 11, 2013)

ashwin.nooli said:


> Any 261313... please update, please update
> Anyone of you below... please let us know
> 5lilmonkey
> saurabray
> ...


Just got invited
261313 65 points


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Are they clearing only Non-Prorata this time????


----------



## state_less (Oct 1, 2015)

Invited  Electronics Engineer EOI: 15/11/15


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

Finally Invited, Alhamdulillah.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

delhi_ratnesh said:


> Not invited
> 261313 65 points



Alright.. This is the least thing that I wanted to see.. Looks like 2613XX backlog moved to 65 points again.. !!!


----------



## mansa (May 1, 2015)

invited!
best of luck to 60 pointers in queue!

EOI date : 25 Jun 189 - 261312 - 60 Points


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

theskyisalive said:


> Finally got the invite mail too!


Congrats buddy.

Hey first guy from 261313... so is this the beginning.. for pro rata... :juggle:


----------



## delhi_ratnesh (Sep 11, 2013)

delhi_ratnesh said:


> Just got invited
> 261313 65 points


Just got invited


----------



## Faraz Ahmad (Oct 22, 2015)

ashwin.nooli said:


> Any 261313... please update, please update
> Anyone of you below... please let us know
> 5lilmonkey
> saurabray
> ...


got it ... DOE 25/06/2015
60..189
261312


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

mansa said:


> invited!
> best of luck to 60 pointers in queue!
> 
> EOI date : 25 Jun 189 - 261312 - 60 Points


Congrats...
Yippe.. .feeling better now.. need more updates from others...


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

delhi_ratnesh said:


> Just got invited
> 261313 65 points


 when you submitted you EOI?


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Faraz Ahmad said:


> got it ... DOE 25/06/2015
> 60..189
> 261312


congrats....


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

ashwin.nooli said:


> Congrats buddy.
> 
> Hey first guy from 261313... so is this the beginning.. for pro rata... :juggle:


Good that atleast 4 days backlog cleared for 2613 60 pointers


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Alright.. This is the least thing that I wanted to see.. Looks like 2613XX backlog moved to 65 points again.. !!!


Serious!!! Are we back to square one!!!

65 pointer not invited is a sad story for 2613.

Congratulations to everyone invited.. gnt happy for you.


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Learn said:


> when you submitted you EOI?


What is your code.. if it is 261313 then you should have been invited by now...


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

mmon said:


> I got invited omg wtfff


Dude your email just made my day!! I did not even bother checking. I lodged in 21/11 and when I saw your update I just jumped. I don't believe it though. You don't think this is some mistake right?! Why was the website temporarily off?


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Serious!!! Are we back to square one!!!
> 
> 65 pointer not invited is a sad story for 2613.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone invited.. gnt happy for you.


Not really dude.. ! Later few 60 pointers posted they have been invited.. Let us wait till everyone share their status. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Serious!!! Are we back to square one!!!
> 
> 65 pointer not invited is a sad story for 2613.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone invited.. gnt happy for you.


Hey Krish... I think 60 pointers are getting invite... it moved by 4 days till now


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

fanta112 said:


> Invited!!! 65 - 04/01 - 233411 electronics engineer
> 
> Congrats to all those who got invited as well !


 i submitted my EOI on 23rd Dec 2015 . I cant check my status as it is being handled by Agent . I am thinking based on your invitation , I got invited as well. But cnt be sure  Please help


----------



## saifjunaid (Jan 7, 2014)

ashwin.nooli said:


> Hey Krish... I think 60 pointers are getting invite... it moved by 4 days till now



Are you speaking about software with 60 points?till what date did it move??


----------



## Faraz Ahmad (Oct 22, 2015)

got it

25/06/2014
261312
189
60


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

saifjunaid said:


> Are you speaking about software with 60 points?till what date did it move??


It moved till June 25th from June 21st for 60 pointers - 2613XX


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Learn said:


> i submitted my EOI on 23rd Dec 2015 . I cant check my status as it is being handled by Agent . I am thinking based on your invitation , I got invited as well. But cnt be sure  Please help


You might have got an invite.. sit tight... speak to your agent.. it will be good news for you.


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

System is still generating... lets wait for more 30 mins


----------



## saifjunaid (Jan 7, 2014)

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> It moved till June 25th from June 21st for 60 pointers - 2613XX


Oh Damn mine is 26 june for 313.Feeling Frustated now


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

ashwin.nooli said:


> You might have got an invite.. sit tight... speak to your agent.. it will be good news for you.


 they are telling they will let us know tomorrow. but they guess.. I got the invite based on my points


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Guys all the best to all of you.. Congrats to all the guys who got invite.. I have a meeting now.. Will join back after 30 mins...


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

Any accountant?


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

any civil engineers apart from tgphysics who got invited???


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

I guess for 2613 group this year is the most painful year for us. only 4 days? are they kidding?


----------



## Ferrets (Dec 17, 2015)

I had a feeling something like this might happen...on December 18th round Accountants Pro Rata had caught up with the DOE for the main pool. 

Hope that they are letting the main pool move forward a big step with this low round of 700 and then review and let the floodgates open for the second round ;-)


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

Got invitation, updated Signature.


----------



## fanta112 (Dec 26, 2015)

makapaka said:


> Any accountant?


Just relaying messages I saw on another forum:

accountant - 70 - 06/11/2015
accountant - 75 - 06/01/2016


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

Steiger said:


> I guess for 2613 group this year is the most painful year for us. only 4 days? are they kidding?


 any 60 pointer 261313 got invited?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

ashwin.nooli said:


> Hey Krish... I think 60 pointers are getting invite... it moved by 4 days till now


Okay, someone posted that 65pt not invited so was very concerned. Good luck and let's wait for the final list for occupation 2613.


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks GOD got invited


----------



## Ferrets (Dec 17, 2015)

fanta112 said:


> Just relaying messages I saw on another forum:
> 
> accountant - 70 - 06/11/2015
> accountant - 75 - 06/01/2016


Wow so accountants have moved forwards almost a month?

Looking forward to next round now!!


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

_*2613** group *_

Following guys should have been invited today
261313	80	22/12/2015	grevolution	07/01/2016 invited
261313	75	30/12/2015	5lilmonkey	07/01/2016 invited
261313	70	25/12/2015	saurabray	07/01/2016 invited
261313	70	5/1/2016	Saisakahi 07/01/2016 invited
261311	70	31/12/2015	Alhad	07/01/2016 invited
261312	70	31/12/2015	theskyisalive	07/01/2016 invited
261311	70	31/12/2015	hector11	07/01/2016 invited
261313	65	23/12/2015	Learn	07/01/2016 invited
261313	65	6/1/2016	delhi_ratnesh	07/01/2016 invited
261313	60	24/06/2015	sriman	07/01/2016 invited
261312	60	25/06/2015	Faraz Ahmad	07/01/2016 invited
261312	60	25/06/2015	mansa	07/01/2016 invited

Below guys are yet to get.
261313	60	26/06/2015	saifjunaid	
261312	60	26/06/2015	auscol1984	
261313	60	28/06/2015	shebyjose	
261313	60	28/06/2015	preetikhanna	
261313	60	29/06/2015	risingmars	
261313	60	30/06/2015	biswa	07/01/2016 Not invited


----------



## garybains (Aug 5, 2015)

I got the invitation! Thanks for your support guys. 

eoi submitted 13/10/2015
Occupation chef
points 60
189


----------



## anmolk (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks starvin..

You must have also got an invite.. i am pretty much sure about it..


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

I got the email about 10mins ago from SkillSelect.


----------



## hsm123 (Dec 16, 2015)

*congrats to invities...*

pls confirm the last date of 60 pointers....


----------



## BizTalk (Jul 14, 2015)

Just got mine 30 min ago...


----------



## Inderk (Oct 13, 2015)

xehny said:


> Finally Invited, Alhamdulillah.


Congratulations !!


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

Guys got invitation. Thanks for all the support and guidance.. Wish you all the best.
EOI - 01/5/2016 code 2613 points 70


----------



## shebyjose (Oct 15, 2015)

!!! Heights of frustration !!!

Never ending waiting period...
Just 4 days moved... 

Thanks,
shebyjose

EOI -189 | 28th June | 261313 | 60 Pts


----------



## risingmars (Nov 21, 2015)

Just to confirm, No invite received here..


----------



## udeshi3002 (Nov 20, 2015)

Got the invite. So happy.
EOI date - 20/10/15 -60 points -263111

Thank u buddies and all the very best for everyone.


----------



## udeshi3002 (Nov 20, 2015)

mmon said:


> udeshi3002 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is 20/10/2015 60 points anzsco- 363111 CN&SE
> ...


Thank u very much. I got the invite


----------



## sriman (Feb 25, 2015)

*Got Invited*

Got Invited Today...

Sriman

261313 189 Subclass (60 points)
EOI submitted on 24th June,2015.


----------



## srisuneel (Nov 20, 2015)

Cannot believe my eyes....i have been invited....wow hanks everyone for the invitation


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*Congrats to invited please update/add your info on the tracking table! *


----------



## MagicMuffin (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

Got the invite, 
EOI Submitted on Nov 25th with 60 points as an Electrical Engineer. 

Regards.


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

bhavna1990 said:


> Dude your email just made my day!! I did not even bother checking. I lodged in 21/11 and when I saw your update I just jumped. I don't believe it though. You don't think this is some mistake right?! Why was the website temporarily off?


HAHA I have no Idea .. apply before they change their mind


----------



## hemaa (Sep 8, 2015)

Congrats for ppl who got invited today.
Please add me to the 2613 list.

2613
EOI- 31/12/2015
60 points


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

hemaa said:


> Congrats for ppl who got invited today.
> Please add me to the 2613 list.
> 
> 2613
> ...


Man we are ****ed up. With 189 we will probably be invited in July.


----------



## Abtenny (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi friends, I'm new to the forum.
Submitted EOI with 60 points on Oct 30 2015, occupation code is 263111. Any idea about invitation or please add me.


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

Abtenny said:


> Hi friends, I'm new to the forum.
> Submitted EOI with 60 points on Oct 30 2015, occupation code is 263111. Any idea about invitation or please add me.


If the trend continues, you probably gonna get the invite in next round (22-01-2016).
Good Luck!


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

Abtenny said:


> Hi friends, I'm new to the forum.
> Submitted EOI with 60 points on Oct 30 2015, occupation code is 263111. Any idea about invitation or please add me.


You should have got the invitation by now...

Did u check in the site...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys, i know that it has been a bit disappointing for 2613** - but cmon on a positive side, it has moved 4 days. 

It may sound funny - but i think loads of people submitted EOI with 65 points before and after New Year as this period associated with so called NEW START. 

We will see next round!!! I would appreciate you you updating your statuses and signatures.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Man we are ****ed up. With 189 we will probably be invited in July.


You missed your English score by one point. If I was you, I would go and resit PTE and seeing your score you would get an extra 10 points which would mean you'll get invited much earlier.


----------



## Abtenny (Jan 7, 2016)

starwin4u said:


> Abtenny said:
> 
> 
> > Hi friends, I'm new to the forum.
> ...


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

dedm said:


> You missed your English score by one point. If I was you, I would go and resit PTE and seeing your score you would get an extra 10 points which would mean you'll get invited much earlier.


I can't my country no longer offers PTE!


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

Abtenny said:


> starwin4u said:
> 
> 
> > You should have got the invitation by now...
> ...


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

aussieby2016 said:


> any civil engineers apart from tgphysics who got invited???


Did you get invited or not yet?


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

Anyone got invited with 60 points after 06/12/2015 ?


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

mmon said:


> Did you get invited or not yet?


no man i didnt.....hoping for pre ides of january (22/01/2016)....


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys, i know that it has been a bit disappointing for 2613** - but cmon on a positive side, it has moved 4 days.
> 
> It may sound funny - but i think loads of people submitted EOI with 65 points before and after New Year as this period associated with so called NEW START.
> 
> We will see next round!!! I would appreciate you you updating your statuses and signatures.



I think there's something in that, Andreyx: I certainly felt more of an urge to get the application in at last, once the winter weather wormed its way in.

Four days isn't fabulous; however, it is still progress, guys. Fingers crossed, there will be more substantial advances on the backlog in the next few rounds. I'm also hoping that they open up the numbers a little more once the holidays are behind us.


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

starwin4u said:


> Abtenny said:
> 
> 
> > Same Situation for me, Applied 24th-Nov-2015 with 60 points for 263111, I saw someone had received an invite with DOE on around December 1st week.
> ...


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

aussieby2016 said:


> no man i didnt.....hoping for pre ides of january (22/01/2016)....


Erm, the ides fall on the 13th of January, buddy.


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

mmon said:


> Anyone got invited with 60 points after 06/12/2015 ?


ur code is gonna move slow.....as 50% of the invitations are already out!!!


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> Erm, the ides fall on the 13th of January, buddy.


 my mistake......make that post......


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

karthikr said:


> starwin4u said:
> 
> 
> > Buddy rest assured you got your invite.. go and celebrate the moment, as i have seen a guy with DOE as Nov 25th confirmed the invite..
> ...


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

aussieby2016 said:


> ur code is gonna move slow.....as 50% of the invitations are already out!!!



Indeed, that's what made me so anxious over the past month, but DIBP restored my faith in them  Hope for the best to everyone else who is waiting, yours is surely soon


----------



## birju_aussie (Apr 26, 2015)

got the invite today with 70 points as expected


----------



## Abtenny (Jan 7, 2016)

starwin4u said:


> Abtenny said:
> 
> 
> > starwin4u said:
> ...


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

mmon said:


> Indeed, that's what made me so anxious over the past month, but DIBP restored my faith in them  Hope for the best to everyone else who is waiting, yours is surely soon


Hopefully 22nd jan 2016 would bring joy to more faces (mine and urs and many others here) and may DIBP come back to their original nos of lucky 1300....AMEEN...... 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ymahendar (Oct 27, 2015)

Friends,

I received the invitation today
EOI submitted on 30 Oct 2015 (263111) wit 60 pts


----------



## qliz (Apr 14, 2015)

I can only wait till tomorrow and call up to my agent, no idea with my status now x.x worried


----------



## wanyamada (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi All..,

I have received an invitation today.... :second:
thanks all for the support.... 

03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada


----------



## Abtenny (Jan 7, 2016)

karthikr said:


> starwin4u said:
> 
> 
> > Abtenny said:
> ...


----------



## lakku (Dec 28, 2015)

I have not received 
From which email do they send the invite.. Can anyone pls give so that I can check in my spam


----------



## Alamgir (Jul 13, 2015)

I have also received the invitation today
EOI submitted on 14/11/2015
234112, Agricultural Scientist 
189 with 60 points


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

*Invited*

Received ITA.
263111
60 points
11/11/2015


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

skillselect.gov.au


----------



## Alamgir (Jul 13, 2015)

lakku said:


> I have not received
> From which email do they send the invite.. Can anyone pls give so that I can check in my spam


I got mine from [email protected]


----------



## hector11 (May 16, 2015)

*Received It*

Hi, 

Received the Invitation. 

Date : 31/12/2015 
Points : 70 
Subclass 189 
Analyst programmer-261311

I have to arrange for funds as quick as possible. 
*Your invitation is valid for 60 days from the date of this letter.*


----------



## lakku (Dec 28, 2015)

Can someone pls let me know the next round

ACS +ve : June 2015
Eoi submitted : Dec 9th 2015 (Victoria and NSW) | 189
Points 60


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

lakku said:


> I have not received
> From which email do they send the invite.. Can anyone pls give so that I can check in my spam


Whats your EOI date ? I mean the DOE.

Either way go to the website 

skillselect.gov.au

login in and check your status on the right corner. Good Luck!


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

lakku said:


> Can someone pls let me know the next round
> 
> ACS +ve : June 2015
> Eoi submitted : Dec 9th 2015 (Victoria and NSW) | 189


Oh if you applied for the 190 then you wont get it today .. its random, no idea when you will get yours.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

hector11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Received the Invitation.
> 
> ...


Love the lighter side of your post!! Congratz and good luck on your fund arrangements


----------



## 5lilmonkey (Jan 2, 2016)

*Got Invited*

Hi - Glad to inform you all that I got invited. Now time to shed the big bucks ... can someone tell me what are the payments options available. I have no credit card . 

I do have an Aussie bank account and have fund there , do have a debit card for it as well.


----------



## hsm123 (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi, I got invitation. 

EOI date 13/11/2015 With 60 Points for 263311 Telecom Engg.


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

5lilmonkey said:


> Hi - Glad to inform you all that I got invited. Now time to shed the big bucks ... can someone tell me what are the payments options available. I have no credit card .
> 
> I do have an Aussie bank account and have fund there , do have a debit card for it as well.


Hi, Congratulations for the invite!!

You can use ICICI Travel card. its good. You will require Passport copy and invite copy (Optional) to get the ICICI travel card.

Thanks
Rohan


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Hearty Congratulations to all who have got the invitation today.

I have applied my 189 EOI on Jan 5th,2016 with 60 points-261312,
can someone Pls add me to the list.

I could see people with 60 points for 2613* is cleared until June 2015 last week.

Can anyone estimate in how many months can i get the invitation for 189 with 60 points for 261312. I am bit worried as i might loose 5 points by August 3rd,2016 due to my age and i might not be eligible for 189 visa. Hoping i would be getting the invitation before August 3rd,2016. Pls let me know your thoughts gang


----------



## Alhad (Aug 4, 2015)

Received invite.

Cheers,
A


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

admin request u to upload updated waiting list for 189......or is the admin himself busy after getting an invite?? ;-)


----------



## Gaurav Sharma (Aug 12, 2014)

Got invite:
EOI date: 22/11/2015

Thanks all for support.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Eagle471 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Hearty Congratulations to all who have got the invitation today.
> 
> ...


This is just speculation, as clearly things can and do change in terms of backlogs; however, I would be surprised if you were issued an invitation before June at the earliest (based on the recent and growing backlog trend).


----------



## Zeeshan.Mehboob (Feb 23, 2014)

Alhamdulillah.. Received invitation today.. 

EOI Submitted on 06-12-2015. catagory - 263312

received on 07-01-2016


----------



## Abtenny (Jan 7, 2016)

Gaurav Sharma said:


> Got invite:
> EOI date: 22/11/2015
> 
> Thanks all for support.


Congrats bro, occupation code?


----------



## Tatty teddy (Sep 29, 2015)

So happy for you guys who got invited. It seems like they have cleared heaps of 60pointers this time. Hope the trend continue..

Good Luck with your next steps.


----------



## zeeshan.139 (Nov 14, 2015)

i just got call frm my agent that i have got eoi 

i have applied for 263111 and EOI date is 8th dec ...


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

Congratulations for all people invited .. DIBP really surprised everyone on the NON pro-rata List ... Unfortunately I couldn't really know if I got invited or not cze my agent is off for 3 days but according to the trend, 99.9% i got it .. I will know next Sunday,, it will be the longest 2 days in my life I guess  .. 
One more thing .. I hope that people who got the invitation to stay in touch in a new thread for the visa application 
I will post the last updated list in the next post just to make it easy for the next people to follow  
congrats again for the lucky people and best of luck for the people who didn't get invited today (specially 2613 category)


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

*Last updated NON PRO-RATA list visa 189*

*Red* is INVITED 

*05/01/16 233512 70 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258
24/12/15 233311 65 Electrical Engineer Vasudevamurthy
26/12/15 233411 65 Electronics Engineer fanta112
--------------------------------------------------------------
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
12/10/15 252611 60 Podiatrist anhhoang
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
13/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE ad81
14/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE xehny
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer neonarcher
16/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE nirav300
17/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer Rastin
18/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer Noora1361
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
22/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer faheemakram
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
28/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE kawal_547
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE guru80
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahmi
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
03/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE himanshu181in
04/11/15 233513 60 Production Engineer mshahabahmad 
05/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer TeAna
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
06/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer sgthushara
06/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Josephcom
10/11/15 233611 60 Mining Engineer vk852
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer hsm123
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
17/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer dan78
18/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer tgphysics
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990
25/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer MagicMuffin
27/11/15 322311 60 Metal Fabricator smezzerr
02/12/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist swarvey2000
04/12/15 234611 60 Medical Laboratory Scientist seasalt
06/12/15 263111 60 CN&SE anmolk
06/12/15 263312 60 Telecommunication Network Engineer Zeeshan.Mehboob *
15/12/15 341111 60 Electrician Theshi
15/12/15 251411 60 Optometrist warhunter
16/12/15 241411 60 Secondary Teacher Tatty teddy
22/12/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer aussieby2016
26/12/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Phoenix2135


----------



## himanshu181in (Nov 22, 2015)

03/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE himanshu181in
Got invited 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txie051 (Jan 7, 2016)

Long time lurker on the website. 
EOI submitted 7/12/15, physiotherapist, non pro rata profession, now really hoping get invited as well.

Agent not at work yet, so patiently waiting to see if I hear anything today, eeeeeek. I hate waiting.


----------



## txie051 (Jan 7, 2016)

How many points did you have? My eoi date is 7th of Dec, fingers crossed I get one too. 




zeeshan.139 said:


> i just got call frm my agent that i have got eoi
> 
> i have applied for 263111 and EOI date is 8th dec ...


----------



## dmbonfim (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi,

Can you please include me in the 261311 list? My application was lodged in 01/aug/2015 with 60 points.

thank you


----------



## zeeshan.139 (Nov 14, 2015)

txie051 said:


> How many points did you have? My eoi date is 7th of Dec, fingers crossed I get one too.


60 points ... what is your occupation code ?


----------



## txie051 (Jan 7, 2016)

We got invited! Dec-7th, 60 points physiotherapist! So excited I can actually cry.


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

Eagle471 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Hearty Congratulations to all who have got the invitation today.
> 
> ...


HI Buddy why dont you apply for 190 NSW state sponsorship you got very high chances of inivite


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

5lilmonkey said:


> Hi - Glad to inform you all that I got invited. Now time to shed the big bucks ... can someone tell me what are the payments options available. I have no credit card .
> 
> I do have an Aussie bank account and have fund there , do have a debit card for it as well.


Yes You can use Australian debit card for payment, Good luck for your visa


----------



## samne (Dec 7, 2015)

Got an invitation too. Accountant with 70 points applied for EOI 13/11/2015.:joy::blush:


----------



## grevolution (Apr 19, 2014)

Is somebody creating a thread for 189 Visa Applications now? or is it already there? can somebody post the link if it is already there. (or create one?)


----------



## grevolution (Apr 19, 2014)

here the thread which is already created. lets use this one for the visa applications. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang.html

P.S. All the best for the people in pro-rata list. hopefully next invitation rounds will bring more joy to them.


----------



## qliz (Apr 14, 2015)

mmon said:


> Did you get invited or not yet?


You have changed your occupation? I hope that my agent can update me by today for the EOI as we have the same date.


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

qliz said:


> You have changed your occupation? I hope that my agent can update me by today for the EOI as we have the same date.


No, I haven't changed it, still engineering technologists.


----------



## kari1608 (Dec 3, 2015)

Abtenny said:


> starwin4u said:
> 
> 
> > Best of luck, friend
> ...


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

In my opinion there may be a possibility that they have invited fewer 2613ers. It seems that they cleared most non-prorata people.


----------



## kari1608 (Dec 3, 2015)

Any one with 65 points who got invitation for 189 yesterday for code 2611? 
My DOI is 19/10 and 65 points and i did not get


----------



## gnshprasath (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi please let me know the cutoff date for Job code 261313 (Developer Programmer)


----------



## warhunter (Dec 22, 2015)

Haven't got my invite in my email. Hopefully the next round.


----------



## warhunter (Dec 22, 2015)

anyway how did u guys track who got the invite. results are not out on the website


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

hrkhadka said:


> there are lots of 60+5 pointers for NSW SS (i guess)... whats the chance for 55+5 (nsw) invitation...... waiting for more than 3 months with 55+5 points.. when will nsw sent an invitation for 55+5 pointers??


Pro-rata occupations and invitation rounds do not apply to state sponsored visas. If you're applying for a state-sponsored visa, there is no schedule of when invitations may be issued or how many in any particular occupation.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

*EOI Submitted*

Hi All,

please add me to the queue.

261313	60	06/01/2016	ravikiran7070


----------



## ravitejakvs (Dec 13, 2015)

Approximately, how many applications could be picked this time? Is it 1600 or 700?


----------



## tesh123 (Jan 8, 2016)

*489*

Hi there,

My sister just achieved her PR status in Australia week before , after held 489 visa. Can she sponsor me for 489 visa , or she has to wait for one year?

Thanks


----------



## sgthushara (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi,
I got invitation yesterday

Occupation: Mechanical Engineer
EOI : 06/11/15
Invitation: 08/01/16


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

ravitejakvs said:


> Approximately, how many applications could be picked this time? Is it 1600 or 700?


hopefully should be 1300....


----------



## Jay05 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi all
Congratulations to all who have got an invite in the 8th Jan around. It must been a long wait.

I got an invite as well and so relieved after the 3 month wait. Anyway, I have got a question for you.
I filled up the application and I am on the last page with the 'submit now' button. But I did not see any option where I can upload the PCC. Why is that?


----------



## Vasudevamurthy (Dec 25, 2015)

got the invitation today.


----------



## Gaurav Sharma (Aug 12, 2014)

Congrats to all of you, who received invitation!

Just a small query. I am ready with all the documents but have not applied for PCC and Medical. 

May anyone guide me on this. Whether I should upload all the documents and wait for CO to ask those documents, or first get PCC and medical then upload the documents.


----------



## jawahar84 (Aug 18, 2014)

*Request for mail id*



sgthushara said:


> Hi,
> I got invitation yesterday
> 
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer
> ...


I am also applied for mechanical engineer on 16/12/15. Waiting for invite . Please provide your mail id.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Eagle471 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Hearty Congratulations to all who have got the invitation today.
> 
> ...


I suggest you to go for NSW nomination immediately. For 189, as on date, backlog for 60 pointers (2613) has grown to almost 7 months waiting time and still we are not sure if this will reduce/increase. If this trend continues(by chance), capping will be over by the time cutoff reaches your date of EOI(I am just speculating.. Anything may change wrt DIBP). I would suggest you to apply for NSW as they are sending invites for 60+5 now..


----------



## Prathap (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have submitted EOI on Mid of October 2015 with 60 Points on 2613 code. Could you please let me know when can i expect invitation based on current trend? Is it worth going for State Sponsorship?

Thanks,
Prathap


----------



## saurabray (Dec 26, 2015)

Not yet even with 70 pts too, 2613-Software Engineer, EOI application date: Christmas Day. Quite surprised, may be a bug in skillselect system.


----------



## Migran (May 19, 2015)

*Clarification Request*

Hi,
Could someone please clarify my doubt below.

Logged an EOI for Software Engineer for the Visa sub class 189 with 60 points on 17th JULY 2015. But Still i did not get any invite.

Unfortunately, post 28th DEC 2015. i lost 5 points.

On checking the skill select web site still i could see my points as 60. But the Effective date is shown as 28th DEC 2015.

Still is there a possibility to get an invitation on the next rounds?
or my EOI will not be considered in the next round of invitation?

Please help me by providing some inputs


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Migran said:


> Hi,
> Could someone please clarify my doubt below.
> 
> Logged an EOI for Software Engineer for the Visa sub class 189 with 60 points on 17th JULY 2015. But Still i did not get any invite.
> ...


Post 28 Dec, is your Date of birth has changed to 33 years or it has 32 years +. If your Date of birth is not completely 33 years,you will get 30 points.


----------



## JAWSUKH (Aug 21, 2015)

*help required*

Hi all!
I'm an electronics engineer, submitted an EOI on 15/12/15 with 60 points. I can see some people with 60 points in the same category got an invite; however i do not. Can somebody explain the process? how does it exactly work? how long would it take for me to get an invite?

thanks in advance.:confused2:


----------



## Josephcom (Nov 12, 2011)

I CANNOT BELIEVE IT! 

Finally, after 4 years of real hardship, I got invited. 

Engineering Technologist 
60 points
DOE: 6 Nov


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

anmolk said:


> Thanks starvin..
> 
> You must have also got an invite.. i am pretty much sure about it..


Hi anmolk,

No I didnt get the invite.. expecting for Next Round which might be 22nd Jan

Congrats again.


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

Abtenny said:


> starwin4u said:
> 
> 
> > Best of luck, friend
> ...


----------



## qliz (Apr 14, 2015)

Just received a call from my agent. Invitation received! Thank you for all the guidance! Finally can move to the next step! Good luck to those still in the list, it will come to you eventually!


----------



## warhunter (Dec 22, 2015)

JAWSUKH said:


> Hi all!
> I'm an electronics engineer, submitted an EOI on 15/12/15 with 60 points. I can see some people with 60 points in the same category got an invite; however i do not. Can somebody explain the process? how does it exactly work? how long would it take for me to get an invite?
> 
> thanks in advance.:confused2:


Ive got the same date as you. I am also on 60 points. did not get invite. I guess its the cut off date. Invites are given to the highest point applicant and in the order of our date of EOI


----------



## vk852 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hey Guys who has updated waiting list for Non-prorata occupation....you can take me off from the list as i got invitation today. Here's my detail for your reference...have good luck 60 pointers those who are still waiting....any further suggestion would be highly appreciated..thanks 

EOI submission: 10/11/2015
Invitation: 08/01/2016
Application Lodge: 08/01/2016
Visa grant: xx/xx/2016 

Good Luck


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

Got invited last night, that was unbelievable! 700 invitations but 60 points non-pro rata cleared more than 2 months (9/10 to 14/12 as far as I know). Please take me off the list too and good luck to everyone else who's still waiting. 

This is actually a great news to pro rata applicants, as 60 pointers from non-pro rata is reaching this zero-waiting invitation period, invitations toward pro rata apllicants will start to flood out, so in the not too soon future pro rata will start to clear its backlogs, so guys who are close to the cut-off date, get ready and start to gather your documents as you might be suprised very soon. Good luck!

My info: DoE 5/11/2015, Civil Engineering (non-pro rata)


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

TeAna said:


> Got invited last night, that was unbelievable! 700 invitations but 60 points non-pro rata cleared more than 2 months (9/10 to 14/12 as far as I know). Please take me off the list too and good luck to everyone else who's still waiting.
> 
> This is actually a great news to pro rata applicants, as 60 pointers from non-pro rata is reaching this zero-waiting invitation period, invitations toward pro rata apllicants will start to flood out, so in the not too soon future pro rata will start to clear its backlogs, so guys who are close to the cut-off date, get ready and start to gather your documents as you might be suprised very soon. Good luck!


Congratulations Teana..wish u all the best


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi All,

Finally after a long wait from yesterday night to today morning, my agent has confirmed that I have received invitation . EOI 23/12/2015, 261313 , 65 points

Congrtulations to all who received invitations yesterday and today.

Lot of all the best for future invitation rounds who has not yet received invitations in last invitation round.

Please keep in touch with all your visa filing.

See you all in australia


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

@ Learn, I'm into the same SOL category of yours. I filed my EOI on 6/01/15 with 55 points - Competent English & 5 years of work ex (after excluding 2 yrs as per ACS norms) Now try boosting up my PTE scores. May I know your experience please ? This will help me to predict my wait time. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

roy1947 said:


> Hey TeAna,
> 
> I am also in the same boat want to suspend my EOI and re-activate it later.
> But am confused regarding DOE effect.
> ...


Hey Roy, I don't need to suspend my EOI anymore plus I was invited last night, but I did ask and received a legal advice from a MARA registered agency today (the agency that is going to help with my complicated 189 application), suspending your EOI doesn't affect your original DoE, so that when you reactivate your EOI you will be put back in the queue but on the very top in your category, which means your invitation won't be delayed IF nothing in your EOI has changed ever since your suspension. 

Hope this would help you a little bit and give you some comforts. Good luck to you!

DoE: 5/11/2015, Civil Engineering (non-pro rata)
Invited 8/01/2015


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

TeAna said:


> Got invited last night, that was unbelievable! 700 invitations but 60 points non-pro rata cleared more than 2 months (9/10 to 14/12 as far as I know). Please take me off the list too and good luck to everyone else who's still waiting.
> 
> This is actually a great news to pro rata applicants, as 60 pointers from non-pro rata is reaching this zero-waiting invitation period, invitations toward pro rata apllicants will start to flood out, so in the not too soon future pro rata will start to clear its backlogs, so guys who are close to the cut-off date, get ready and start to gather your documents as you might be suprised very soon. Good luck!
> 
> My info: DoE 5/11/2015, Civil Engineering (non-pro rata)


ur post gives a lot of confidence to me (civil engineer).....hopefully I expect to be invited by 22nd.....


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Josephcom said:


> I CANNOT BELIEVE IT!
> 
> Finally, after 4 years of real hardship, I got invited.
> 
> ...



many many congrats


----------



## warhunter (Dec 22, 2015)

Learn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally after a long wait from yesterday night to today morning, my agent has confirmed that I have received invitation . EOI 23/12/2015, 261313 , 65 points
> 
> ...


Just curious. why do you guys use agents in the application process since it is an online automated process which should be easy to navigate? any benefits for doing so?


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

@Singh85 - You deserve it & you earned it mate. Have a bright career ahead Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

qliz said:


> Just received a call from my agent. Invitation received! Thank you for all the guidance! Finally can move to the next step! Good luck to those still in the list, it will come to you eventually!


congrats dear


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> @ Learn, I'm into the same SOL category of yours. I filed my EOI on 6/01/15 with 55 points - Competent English & 5 years of work ex (after excluding 2 yrs as per ACS norms) Now try boosting up my PTE scores. May I know your experience please ? This will help me to predict my wait time. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I am claiming 10 points from experience . I have more than 8 years of work experience.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

@Learn, thanks. Is it excluding 2 years ? What do you think of my case if I get 10 points in English & with total of 65 points with EOI DoE as 6/01/16 ? Any chances to get the invite sooner ? Also I couldn't find the latest number of 2613s invited in DIBP web site. Not sure when they will update 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> @Singh85 - You deserve it & you earned it mate. Have a bright career ahead Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks mate. i save your wishes for my invitation that is yet to come..but i think you are using your phone. thus little miscommunication.
anyhow cheers.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

Singh Oops anyhow my advance wishes mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> @Learn, thanks. Is it excluding 2 years ? What do you think of my case if I get 10 points in English & with total of 65 points with EOI DoE as 6/01/16 ? Any chances to get the invite sooner ? Also I couldn't find the latest number of 2613s invited in DIBP web site. Not sure when they will update
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 No its not excluding two years.
Yes . Please get your 10 points in the English test as early as possible. so that you wont be placed in the 60 pointers queue. 
I have never heard any 65 pointers queue got created in last invitations rounds . mostly all of them got invited.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

Wow that's great news ! Thanks. I'm also thinking to go for both 189 & 190 NSW SS as soon as I get 10 in PTE. This will increase my invite chances either of both. Your suggestions please ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> I suggest you to go for NSW nomination immediately. For 189, as on date, backlog for 60 pointers (2613) has grown to almost 7 months waiting time and still we are not sure if this will reduce/increase. If this trend continues(by chance), capping will be over by the time cutoff reaches your date of EOI(I am just speculating.. Anything may change wrt DIBP). I would suggest you to apply for NSW as they are sending invites for 60+5 now..


hey mate, I got selected subclass 187 in my EOI.. is there anything else to be done for NSW eligibility?

EOI info below:

Employer Nomination Scheme (Subclass 186) (Permanent) Yes
Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (Subclass 187) (Permanent) Yes
Please indicate which States or Territories the client would prefer to reside in if
sponsored by an employer? Victoria, New South Wales, Queensland
Would the client be prepared to live in a regional area of Australia? Yes
Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city? Yes
EOI Date of Submission 20/11/2015


----------



## hiren20 (Jan 2, 2016)

Any invitation for 2544 code with 60 point


----------



## Abtenny (Jan 7, 2016)

starwin4u said:


> Abtenny said:
> 
> 
> > starwin4u said:
> ...


----------



## ausilover (Jan 7, 2016)

No invitation for me today.....
I don't understand the reason because I had applied for 189 with 65 points on 31/12/15 with occupation code 263111.
Many 60 pointers of the same code have also been invited today.
Could anybody please give me the reason for this?


----------



## Abtenny (Jan 7, 2016)

xehny said:


> Abtenny said:
> 
> 
> > Hi friends, I'm new to the forum.
> ...


Got the invite, best f luck to you, too.


----------



## ausilover (Jan 7, 2016)

Abtenny said:


> Got the invite, best f luck to you, too.


Congratulations dear.....


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

aussieby2016 said:


> ur post gives a lot of confidence to me (civil engineer).....hopefully I expect to be invited by 22nd.....


Hey ozby16, glad I could help a fellow civil enger!

Looking at your DoE which is 22/12/2015 I would say start to gather your documents, generate HAP ID from you immi account for medicals if you have one, and apply for PCCs. 

Because as long as it doesn't jump back to the abnormality of every December invitation rounds you will be invited on 22nd morning this month, because even if next round goes back to the normal trend (as in 60 points non-pro rata clears 2weeks+1-3days per round) you will be invited, otherwise 5th of Feb will be your unluckist lucky day haha 

Best wishes mate, and see you in the 189 application post soon.


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

Applied EOI on 7th Jan late night IST. 65 points 263111. Can I know what would be the timeframe to get the invite?

Thanks.


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

TeAna said:


> Hey ozby16, glad I could help a fellow civil enger!
> 
> Looking at your DoE which is 22/12/2015 I would say start to gather your documents, generate HAP ID from you immi account for medicals if you have one, and apply for PCCs.
> 
> ...


PCC done and documents are ready...just waiting for the invitation to undergo medicals.....hopefully should go for them in January 2016 and not FEBRUARY 2016.... 
anyways thanks for ur wishes and all the best for future.....


----------



## rocket1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Guys, I have a PCC issued on last Sep 2015 and planning to lodge the application on 1st of Feb 2016. is it going to be accepted or should I issue a new one. also how do they determine the last date for the first entry to Australia after the visa grant.


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

When is the next round? I don't see any details mentioned in the skill select. Are they going to make only one round per month?


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> When is the next round? I don't see any details mentioned in the skill select. Are they going to make only one round per month?


2 rounds per month has been followed by skill select almost every month since last 2 years......only thrice in 2015 in the months of July august and September did they send 1 list per month.... so be ready for 22nd Jan 2016(4th Friday).....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

rocket1 said:


> Guys, I have a PCC issued on last Sep 2015 and planning to lodge the application on 1st of Feb 2016. is it going to be accepted or should I issue a new one. also how do they determine the last date for the first entry to Australia after the visa grant.


usually PCC is valid from 6 months to one year depending upon your country.....but its better to do one and then submit than submit an old one and then do another when CO asks for a fresh one.....


----------



## ausilover (Jan 7, 2016)

I just got the invitation. Feeling so happy & relaxed.
Thank you god for everything.
Thank you all members for your kind support.


----------



## ragsrayd (Dec 7, 2015)

What is the cut off date for 2613 - 60 pointers for 8th Jan 2016 invitation round?


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

ausilover said:


> I just got the invitation. Feeling so happy & relaxed.
> Thank you god for everything.
> Thank you all members for your kind support.


But you said, you have not received invite right,, does that mean it came late...


----------



## ausilover (Jan 7, 2016)

starwin4u said:


> But you said, you have not received invite right,, does that mean it came late...


I don't know exactly when I got invited but my agent just told me.


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

Got the the invite today for 189 : 263111

EOI Submitted on: 18/11/2015 60 Points


----------



## CharS (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Was just wondering if any Solicitors got invitations this round and how long some of you have been waiting?

Subclass 189 / 271311 (Solicitor)
Points: 60
IELTS: L9.0 R7.5 W8.0 S9.0
EOI date: 05/01/2016
Invitation date: ?


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

ausilover said:


> No invitation for me today.....
> I don't understand the reason because I had applied for 189 with 65 points on 31/12/15 with occupation code 263111.
> Many 60 pointers of the same code have also been invited today.
> Could anybody please give me the reason for this?


You should have received the invite if you have 65 points in your bucket.
Check your EOI again, guess you are missing something.


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

Do we have another thread for guys who have received invitation?
I was wondering if we have another thread which would help us with the next steps?


----------



## ausilover (Jan 7, 2016)

xehny said:


> You should have received the invite if you have 65 points in your bucket.
> Check your EOI again, guess you are missing something.


Yes buddy. I have received the invitation.
It was my agent who informed me late.


----------



## grevolution (Apr 19, 2014)

ragsrayd said:


> What is the cut off date for 2613 - 60 pointers for 8th Jan 2016 invitation round?


DIBP has not updated their website yet. but by looking at other people's responses. looks like it only moved 4 days. so it would be roughly 25/26th June.


----------



## qliz (Apr 14, 2015)

xehny said:


> Do we have another thread for guys who have received invitation?
> I was wondering if we have another thread which would help us with the next steps?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang-2.html#post9101714


----------



## warhunter (Dec 22, 2015)

aussieby2016 said:


> usually PCC is valid from 6 months to one year depending upon your country.....but its better to do one and then submit than submit an old one and then do another when CO asks for a fresh one.....


for singapore, PCC will not be issued until the CO issues a letter from Aus Immi.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Congrats !!!!


Are u 55+5 pointer or 60+5? 
Can I know your points breakup pls are you invited?


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

Got my invitation... any forum to consult for medicals....


----------



## aj970031 (Jan 8, 2016)

*good luck!*

All the best fellas! 

I am new to this forum and learning the tricks of the trade. I think there might be another thread where I should be posting my question and will appreciate if any of you can point me in the right direction. 

I submitted my EOI for 189 last week with 60 points for 261111 (ICT Business Analyst). I don't really understand how the pro-rata stuff really functions. So , my question is , "With 60 points, on 261111, what is the average wait time before I can get invited. Will I be invited at all?"

Again , I apologize if I am posting to the wrong thread, I will get the hang of this , I promise!!


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

aj970031 said:


> All the best fellas!
> 
> I am new to this forum and learning the tricks of the trade. I think there might be another thread where I should be posting my question and will appreciate if any of you can point me in the right direction.
> 
> ...


Follow the thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...em-analysts-eoi-tracking-254.html#post9102746

2611 is on Pro Rata which means total of 1536 invites are divided equally for 12 months that is only 128 invites sent out every month. Since each month is seeing two round further 128 seats ate being divided by 2 meaning only 64 invites being sent out each round. 

With 60 points and DOE January 2016 you stand no chance of getting invite for 2015-16 quota. Currently 65 points is the cutoff. And with last round held on 8th January it seems like the cutoff has moved somewhere to 30th sept or 2nd October. Have to wait for the official data to be published on Skill Select Website https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

Try increasing your points by giving IELTS or PTE if tou have any room for that. If not take tour chances with State Sponsorship NSW or VIC

Currently people with 60 points are awaiting their invites since February 2015


----------



## aj970031 (Jan 8, 2016)

Thank you Vikas! I am kinda stuck with the IELTS, no room for improvement there : R8.5, W8, L8.5 and S9. For some reason ACS trimmed my experience points to 0 and the only way that I see points climbing to 65 is when I get the 5 points for experience next year in May. 
I'll guess I'll try the state sponsorship route. Thank you for your help!


----------



## pavanbl (Mar 28, 2015)

Can anyone point to the sheet which had the data about the invites? Thanks


----------



## Hindry86 (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi
I am new just joined recently. I was thinking 189 is easy step to get PR but when I go through the forum I saw many applicants applied eoi from last few months and they still waiting for invitation. 

In my case i applied Eoi this month under registered nurse category and i just meet borderline points 60 for 189.

Now i am thinking about 190 so I can get extra 5 points. Plz anybody suggest me what should I do. Wait for invitation or go with 190. Thanks


----------



## warhunter (Dec 22, 2015)

Hindry86 said:


> Hi
> I am new just joined recently. I was thinking 189 is easy step to get PR but when I go through the forum I saw many applicants applied eoi from last few months and they still waiting for invitation.
> 
> In my case i applied Eoi this month under registered nurse category and i just meet borderline points 60 for 189.
> ...


chill mate. 60 points with nursing should be alright. It is not in the pro rata list anyway. i submitted my EOI on 15 dec 2015 for optometry. It seems like the cut off date progressed to december. So you should be looking at about 3 months of wait at most


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

Hindry86 said:


> Hi
> I am new just joined recently. I was thinking 189 is easy step to get PR but when I go through the forum I saw many applicants applied eoi from last few months and they still waiting for invitation.
> 
> In my case i applied Eoi this month under registered nurse category and i just meet borderline points 60 for 189.
> ...


Hey there Hindry,

Looking at your occupation I think it falls into the non-pro rata category, with the current trend where DIBP is clearing as many non-pro rata applicants as possible, I would say 189 won't make you wait too long, the latest cut off is on 14th of Dec which leaves a small gap of less than a month, if the normal trend continues you should get your invitation within the next two rounds. 

However, since the DIBP website hasn't updated next round's information my presumption might not be as accurate. Therefore, if you don't mind to stay in the state that grants you your 190 visa for at least 2 years then you could submit a new EOI solely for 190 visa, it's better safe than sorry right? 

Anyways best of luck and may your invitation finds you soon!


----------



## warhunter (Dec 22, 2015)

warhunter said:


> Just curious. why do you guys use agents in the application process since it is an online automated process which should be easy to navigate? any benefits for doing so?


can anyone clear my doubts please?


----------



## saurabray (Dec 26, 2015)

saurabray said:


> Not yet even with 70 pts too, 2613-Software Engineer, EOI application date: Christmas Day. Quite surprised, may be a bug in skillselect system.


Got the 189 invite yesterday mid-day.

Don't sit in with 10 pts in English, try multiple times for 20 pts, for 2613 codes, go for PTE. Then you will surely get the invite.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

@Saurabray, what's your EOI DoE & the number of years work ex you claimed ? I'm in the same category of yours, now trying to get 10 in PTE which will take me to 65. I'm thinking to opt for both 189 & NSW SS together & pick up which ever comes earlier. What do you suggest ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakku (Dec 28, 2015)

Can someone pls let me know when can I expect an invite as per below submission ACS - 01-06-2015
ACS +Ve - 03-06-2015
PTE - 30-11-2015 
Points 60
Code 2613
EOI filed to Victoria (190) - 09-12-2015 
EOI filed to N S W (190) - 10-12-2015 

I will get 5 more points in March for work experience. Do I need to go for ACS again in March to add those 5 point for sponsorship?


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

Any body having forum link to access medical info details


----------



## bimaldas_bl (Aug 5, 2015)

Can anyone please go through my thread here and help me out?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ating-eoi-empty-work-experience-end-date.html


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

*Finally*

Hi All,

I got my email from my agent, I have been invited..


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

starwin4u said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my email from my agent, I have been invited..


Awesome stuff mate..what a start to 2016 for you 

Good Luck!


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

I got selected subclass 187 along with 189 in my EOI.. is there anything else to be done for NSW eligibility?

EOI info below:

Employer Nomination Scheme (Subclass 186) (Permanent) Yes
Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (Subclass 187) (Permanent) Yes
Please indicate which States or Territories the client would prefer to reside in if
*sponsored by an employer? Victoria, New South Wales, Queensland*
Would the client be prepared to live in a regional area of Australia? Yes
Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city? Yes
EOI Date of Submission 20/11/2015


----------



## Romrio (Sep 7, 2014)

Visa Invite receieved for 189!!! My agent just confirmed. EoI DOE 10th December 2015. 60 points. ANZSCO 233914 (Engg. Technologist) phew!


----------



## warhunter (Dec 22, 2015)

Romrio said:


> Visa Invite receieved for 189!!! My agent just confirmed. EoI DOE 10th December 2015. 60 points. ANZSCO 233914 (Engg. Technologist) phew!


may i know the benefits of using an agent? I am doing the process myself. seems like a thoughtless process. Is there a benefit of going through with an agent?i am already on a 457 visa now.


----------



## Romrio (Sep 7, 2014)

warhunter said:


> may i know the benefits of using an agent? I am doing the process myself. seems like a thoughtless process. Is there a benefit of going through with an agent?i am already on a 457 visa now.


When i started off the process looked cumbersome and given my history of slow pace of work when faced with long tedious tasks, i went with the decision to do it through an agent. So for me the sole motivation was someone to keep me going in that direction without stopping or abandoning the process in the middle.
I see the point you are making but for me this decision was entirely based on personal reasons.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

@warhunter, there is absolutely no point in going with an agent ! Unless as specified above due to some personal reasons. In fact throughout the process it's the applicant who is going to do all these tasks though there is an agent for the name sake ! I took it as a challenge to do it on my own when some of the agents challenged me, but that's not too much tricky as what they say. If you go through DIBP website you can understand everything but surely not with any agents. Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Awesome stuff mate..what a start to 2016 for you
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks Mate, Next the tricky and time taking part comes in...


----------



## SKforAus (Jan 3, 2016)

Guys need quick help regarding PCC.

Received invitation on Jan 8th. Submitted Visa application.
When i checked the list of documents needs to be attached, for PCC it was showing that it is regarding from all the countries one has stayed for *more than 3 months*. 

_All visa and citizenship applicants are required to provide a penal clearance certificate or police check from each country visited, if:
- you lived or travelled outside Australia since the age of 18 years or over; and
- the total time spent outside Australia added up to 12 months or more; and
- the time spent in any one country was more than 90 days; or
- you are requested to do so by the department.
_

However, in below checklist pdf and also as per others in this forum, PCC is required from all the countries one has stayed for *more than 12 months*.

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist

_Police checks for you and everyone included in your application, whether they are migrating or not, who is at least 16 years of age. You must provide a scanned colour copy:
of an Australian National Police Check for anyone who has spent a total of 12 months or more in Australia since turning 16 years of age
of police certificates from each country in which anyone in your application has spent a total of 12 months or more in the past 10 years since turning 16 years of age.
_

Can you share which one is accurate? 
Asking as, if it is required for more than 3 months, then i will have to apply for UK PCC. which i believe takes 3-4 weeks to get in-hand.
Can someone share based on their experience, if CO asked for PCC from all countries where one has stayed for more than 3 months??


----------



## KV1990 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I am new to this thread of 189. I was following 190 NSW threads since i was having 55 points. Today my points increased to 65 after receiving English exam results. Can sumone please tell how long do i have to wait approximately to receive invitation for 189 with 65 points under Software Engineer occupation code ? Please help!


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

KV1990 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am new to this thread of 189. I was following 190 NSW threads since i was having 55 points. Today my points increased to 65 after receiving English exam results. Can sumone please tell how long do i have to wait approximately to receive invitation for 189 with 65 points under Software Engineer occupation code ? Please help!


most probably in next round (22 Jan) otherwise Feb. round. 65 points don't have any waiting period. Get your documents ready mate and good luck.


----------



## KV1990 (Sep 29, 2015)

ArjunYadav15 said:


> most probably in next round (22 Jan) otherwise Feb. round. 65 points don't have any waiting period. Get your documents ready mate and good luck.


Thank you very much for the swift reply mate!! Good luck to you too !!


----------



## warhunter (Dec 22, 2015)

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> @warhunter, there is absolutely no point in going with an agent ! Unless as specified above due to some personal reasons. In fact throughout the process it's the applicant who is going to do all these tasks though there is an agent for the name sake ! I took it as a challenge to do it on my own when some of the agents challenged me, but that's not too much tricky as what they say. If you go through DIBP website you can understand everything but surely not with any agents. Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea. I already have all my documents ready. I thought the process was simple for someone who understands English. Furthermore, my colleagues were able to certify my documents on my behalf. Therefore, I did not approach any agents. I think they're just there to make money from those who can't navigate through the legal jargon. So curious why people actually spend thousands on something of no value.


----------



## warhunter (Dec 22, 2015)

Romrio said:


> When i started off the process looked cumbersome and given my history of slow pace of work when faced with long tedious tasks, i went with the decision to do it through an agent. So for me the sole motivation was someone to keep me going in that direction without stopping or abandoning the process in the middle.
> I see the point you are making but for me this decision was entirely based on personal reasons.


I see. But if the PR is really worth it. Then it should be worth your time to see through the process? Haha that's my opinion. If the destination is worth it, the process should not hinder us.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

I find this forum is equal to thousands of agents support at free of cost. We can save money & gain more knowledge from the seniors here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warhunter (Dec 22, 2015)

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> I find this forum is equal to thousands of agents support at free of cost. We can save money & gain more knowledge from the seniors here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha yea. But the DIBP website has everything that is needed. I came here to track the progress of the invitations. :eyebrows:


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

warhunter said:


> Haha yea. But the DIBP website has everything that is needed. I came here to track the progress of the invitations. :eyebrows:


Ditto. That said, there are some handy hints and interesting conversations going on (much of the time) around the forum as well.


----------



## saurabray (Dec 26, 2015)

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> @Saurabray, what's your EOI DoE & the number of years work ex you claimed ? I'm in the same category of yours, now trying to get 10 in PTE which will take me to 65. I'm thinking to opt for both 189 & NSW SS together & pick up which ever comes earlier. What do you suggest ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Total 70
DOE-Last Christmas
work exp: 5 pts
PTE: 20 pts

With 65 pts you'll surely get the invite next round in the month of January, just apply the EOI for 189 within the 15th of this month. If I were you, I won't occupy the slot for NSW SS, be generous and leave it for 60 pointers who are tired of waiting for invitation.


----------



## SKforAus (Jan 3, 2016)

Anybody else facing the same problem?? 
Does it make sense to just go ahead and apply for PCC for each country without considering the time period spend in those countries??


----------



## zeeshan.139 (Nov 14, 2015)

hey guys ! 

cn anyone tell me the duration that will take place for the granting of visa after the application has been launched ? actually i have to plan out some things . . and one more thing what are the chances of getting visa after receiving the invitation ? are there any chances of getting rejected at this stage too ?


----------



## Mohshina (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I am an electronic engineer submitted EOI with NSW for 190 visa. I just want to if anyone in the same stream have received invitation. Please let me know if there s any chance for me to get invited 

Dibp points 55+5
Ielts 10 points
Education 15 points
Age 30 points 
EOI submission 21/10/2014

Thanks,
Moshi


----------



## warhunter (Dec 22, 2015)

SKforAus said:


> Guys need quick help regarding PCC.
> 
> Received invitation on Jan 8th. Submitted Visa application.
> When i checked the list of documents needs to be attached, for PCC it was showing that it is regarding from all the countries one has stayed for *more than 3 months*.
> ...


I think if you are unsure, you can just wait for the CO to request. I will have to wait for the CO request anyway as my the police in my country does not allow PCC to be issued without a formal request. Your PR is not going to run away from you if you can hit all the requirements. It is just a few more weeks of waiting. why the fuss? hahaha.

And if u read the first requirement clearly, it says "AND" and not "OR". So the 90 days spent in that country must be after the time you pass the age of 18. So, if you were younger than 18 when u were in UK, it should be ok not to attach a PCC


----------



## soom (Jan 7, 2016)

*Original or certified?*

Hi guys,
Would anyone confirm if the docs are to be just colour scanned or certified and then scanned? I saw contradicting advice elsewhere. 

Thanks!


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

soom said:


> Hi guys,
> Would anyone confirm if the docs are to be just colour scanned or certified and then scanned? I saw contradicting advice elsewhere.
> 
> Thanks!


For Color copies no need to get it certified. Certify it if they are black and white. 

Please refer to the link below for more details

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi All,

finally some relief & a step to proceed further.

Got invited on 8-Jan.

EOI date - 28-Oct'15.

Points 60 under 263111.


----------



## mandeepsapal (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi All !!

I got the invite on 8th Jan !!!  

EOI Submitted : 26th Oct'2015,
SOL : 263311
60 Pts.

Feeling little relaxed but Medical is the next big hurdle !!


----------



## warhunter (Dec 22, 2015)

soom said:


> Hi guys,
> Would anyone confirm if the docs are to be just colour scanned or certified and then scanned? I saw contradicting advice elsewhere.
> 
> Thanks!


My colleague certified all my supporting documents just in case they need it certified.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

All black & white docs to be notarised & it's not applicable for the scanned colour docs. This is clearly mentioned in DIPB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warhunter (Dec 22, 2015)

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> All black & white docs to be notarised & it's not applicable for the scanned colour docs. This is clearly mentioned in DIPB
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't find where it's mentioned. So I got it all certified. Since my colleague is an optometrist as well.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

ArjunYadav15 said:


> hey mate, I got selected subclass 187 in my EOI.. is there anything else to be done for NSW eligibility?
> 
> EOI info below:
> 
> ...


The 187 visa is an employer-sponsored visa. Do not submit an EOI as you will never receive an invitation. You need to find an employer who will sponsor you for a visa.


----------



## shahram1 (Dec 13, 2015)

*EOI Submitted 10-01-2016*

I submitted my EOI today(10-01-2016) for subclass 189 with 60 points with option for 190 (NSW) 65 points. My SOL occupation is 233914 (Engineering Technologist).
When i should expect Invitation to apply? EXPERTS please suggest so that i may prepare my documents.


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

shahram1 said:


> I submitted my EOI today(10-01-2016) for subclass 189 with 60 points with option for 190 (NSW) 65 points. My SOL occupation is 233914 (Engineering Technologist).
> When i should expect Invitation to apply? EXPERTS please suggest so that i may prepare my documents.


Hey Shahram,

190 I have no experience nor knowledge so I won't make any suggestions about it, however for 189, you are barely a month away from the latest non-pro rata cut-off date - 14/12/2015, plus the normal trend before the DIBP's Christmas-New Years "carnival" was clearing 2 weeks+1-3 days per round, so I would say you should get your invitation within the next 2-3 rounds. 

My presumption is based on the speculation of DIBP accelerating the speed to invite non-pro rata applicants which shows DIBP's intention to clear you guys in order to make way for pro rata applicants. However, it's only my personal opinion because no one can really guarantee anything from DIBP, haha. 

Best of luck and wish your invitation finds you soon!


----------



## Tatty teddy (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi guys having the DOE 16/12/15, I hope that I will get the invitation in the next round. Did anybody apply for the Aussie police check, there are several which one is needed for migration? 

What are the additional forms that I have to submit ? form 80 etc.?

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## belgianvince (Aug 8, 2015)

hi

Is there an update on the remaining EOI list of "2613xx" with 60 points?

Thx


----------



## checkkkk (Jan 10, 2016)

*Referral Letter*



warhunter said:


> I think if you are unsure, you can just wait for the CO to request. I will have to wait for the CO request anyway as my the police in my country does not allow PCC to be issued without a formal request. Your PR is not going to run away from you if you can hit all the requirements. It is just a few more weeks of waiting. why the fuss? hahaha.
> 
> And if u read the first requirement clearly, it says "AND" and not "OR". So the 90 days spent in that country must be after the time you pass the age of 18. So, if you were younger than 18 when u were in UK, it should be ok not to attach a PCC


Hi Warhunter,

Can you let me know what the" formal request" is ?

It is suggested that a evidence of character shall be uploaded. And police force in my country won't release it unless a formal referral letter is provided. 

How can I get this formal referral letter? thanks

EOI Submission 10/NOV/15
Invitation 08/JAN/15 for subclass 189 with 60 points


----------



## warhunter (Dec 22, 2015)

checkkkk said:


> Hi Warhunter,
> 
> Can you let me know what the" formal request" is ?
> 
> ...


Send in your application. Once u get assigned a CO, the CO will issue the request. I'm still waiting for my invite. Hahahahaha. Lucky you


----------



## warhunter (Dec 22, 2015)

Tatty teddy said:


> Hi guys having the DOE 16/12/15, I hope that I will get the invitation in the next round. Did anybody apply for the Aussie police check, there are several which one is needed for migration?
> 
> What are the additional forms that I have to submit ? form 80 etc.?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.


Choose the immigration/citizenship one of course


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

warhunter said:


> Choose the immigration/citizenship one of course


Number 33.


----------



## sabooo (Jan 5, 2016)

Folks - I applied for ACS evaluation for 261313 on last Thursday the 7th. The application is still in 'received status'. Any idea how much time it takes to move to step 2 'allocated'? Thx


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

sabooo said:


> Folks - I applied for ACS evaluation for 261313 on last Thursday the 7th. The application is still in 'received status'. Any idea how much time it takes to move to step 2 'allocated'? Thx


You should get it by end of this week... before 15th Jan. All the best


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

Tatty teddy said:


> Hi guys having the DOE 16/12/15, I hope that I will get the invitation in the next round. Did anybody apply for the Aussie police check, there are several which one is needed for migration?
> 
> What are the additional forms that I have to submit ? form 80 etc.?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.


Hey teddy, 

As far as I know it's the one WITHOUT the fingerprints under the purpose for immigration. 

Best of luck mate.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Guys, please respond to my question.

I am going to lodge 189 and going to update my 190 visa tomorrow. However, I am wondering whether after lodging 189 and 190 visa on the same EOI can I update each of them separately later on? I am asking this because there might be some possibility for me to change my state preferences after I lodge my 190 visa while I do not want to touch anything with 189 visa (I am actually afraid of the date of effect).

Please answer my question people


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Guys, please respond to my question.
> 
> I am going to lodge 189 and going to update my 190 visa tomorrow. However, I am wondering whether after lodging 189 and 190 visa on the same EOI can I update each of them separately later on? I am asking this because there might be some possibility for me to change my state preferences after I lodge my 190 visa while I do not want to touch anything with 189 visa (I am actually afraid of the date of effect).
> 
> Please answer my question people


Hey Steiger,

I have no knowledge about this, however, I think I might have a method for you to try this out. As you may already know, one can submit as many EOIs as one wishes, therefore you can generate another EOI which duplicates your current EOI, and by tomorrow if no one has answered your question you can simply change anything that might affect the DoE or the points of your "190" application and see if the DoE of your "189" application changes too. After this try out you can simply withdraw this duplication and share your experience here, haha. 

Anyways best of luck and may you find the answer soon!


----------



## shahram1 (Dec 13, 2015)

TeAna said:


> Hey Shahram,
> 
> 190 I have no experience nor knowledge so I won't make any suggestions about it, however for 189, you are barely a month away from the latest non-pro rata cut-off date - 14/12/2015, plus the normal trend before the DIBP's Christmas-New Years "carnival" was clearing 2 weeks+1-3 days per round, so I would say you should get your invitation within the next 2-3 rounds.
> 
> ...


Many Thanks TEana for your useful information.


----------



## Robi.bd (Oct 24, 2015)

backlog clear date of 261313 ?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Robi.bd said:


> backlog clear date of 261313 ?


Have you applied to 189 and 190 visa on the same EOI?


----------



## Robi.bd (Oct 24, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Have you applied to 189 and 190 visa on the same EOI?


Yes


----------



## RAKI1978 (May 3, 2014)

Hi Friends, 

I applied for EOI on 06 Jan 2016 for Business Analyst. How long do you reckon the invitation would come through. I am new here... pardon me if this is a repeated question thrown here. 
I was going through some forums and I see some saying EOI auto update... what does that mean ?


ACS Result received on 08 Dec 2015
PTE : 10 points, (30 Dec 2015)
EOI Submitted on: 06 Jan 2016
189 applied with 65 points.
190 applied with 70 points (NSW state sponsor)
SOL: System Analyst


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Congrats to all who got invitations. Still on the waiting list for 2613 with 60points.
i did submit a SC189 & SC190 NSW, Got invited by NSW and submitted on 15th Dec...
just wondering if anyone has recieved approvals from NSW this year(Jan 2016)


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

RAKI1978 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I applied for EOI on 06 Jan 2016 for Business Analyst. How long do you reckon the invitation would come through. I am new here... pardon me if this is a repeated question thrown here.
> I was going through some forums and I see some saying EOI auto update... what does that mean ?
> ...


Hey Raki,

Welcome aboard !! 

Current cleared date for 65 points is somewhere btn Sep 30th - Oct 2nd 2015. You can anticipate your 189 invite somewhere around May 2016 (fingers crossed and pray that DIBP clears not less than 15 days for each invite) 

DOE is nothing but Date of Effect - That is when you have submitted your EOI and you are in queue. It is updated by system automatically in some cases, like ex - when some one turns 33 years old and will loose 5 points age.


----------



## Gigish Thomas (Jan 6, 2016)

*261311 Analyst Programmer 60 poins waiting list*

Hi,

Can someone tell me what is the waiting list for 2613 with 60 points? I have submitted my EOI on 3rd Dec'15 with 60 points. What is the chance of getting an invite for me before June 2016?

I didn't get 7 in all module of IELTS. With partner skill 5 points I could manage to 60. Am I eligible for state sponsorship? Please assist me.

Thanks,
Gigish Thomas

IELTS : R 7, L 8, S 7 , W 6(29 Dec 2014)
ACS Result received on 10 Sept 2015
EOI Submitted on:3 Dec 2015
189 applied with 60 points.
SOL: Analyst Programmer 261311


----------



## Aakash2012 (Jul 3, 2015)

Friends, need your suggestion.

My ACS validity is about to expire. I have already received new ACS approval.
My doubt is, whether updating ACS reference number will affect my Date of EOI submission ?


----------



## Mohshina (Oct 29, 2013)

ajay23888 said:


> Is it Right plan to move ahead?
> 
> 1. Main Applicant : My Wife (6.5 year of experience now but expected to be 7 year in june 2016 , working as a software developer (Code 261312)
> Age : 29
> ...


Hi,
Partner skill will provide the 5 points for your wife. To obtain that 
Your occupation must be listed in the sol
You must assess your degree ie skill assessment.
Once you get a positive skill assessment your partner can get 5 points.
So all the very best


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Mohshina said:


> Hi,
> Partner skill will provide the 5 points for your wife. To obtain that
> Your occupation must be listed in the sol
> You must assess your degree ie skill assessment.
> ...


I should apply for my code , Right ? ICT Business Analyst. ( Its not mendatory to apply for the same code which is being applied by my spouse , Right ?)


----------



## zeeshan.139 (Nov 14, 2015)

hey guys ! 

cn anyone tell me the duration that will take place for the granting of visa after the application has been launched ? actually i have to plan out some things . . and one more thing what are the chances of getting visa after receiving the invitation ? are there any chances of getting rejected at this stage too ?


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

Vakymy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Congrats to all who got invitations. Still on the waiting list for 2613 with 60points.
> i did submit a SC189 & SC190 NSW, Got invited by NSW and submitted on 15th Dec...
> just wondering if anyone has recieved approvals from NSW this year(Jan 2016)



NSW usually issues approval on Thursdays, so I will advise you patiently wait for this Thursday to see. Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gurjitsingh (Sep 8, 2015)

I talked with my lawyer about this issue, he advised me that it will not change the date, because u r just updating the information and not lodging a new eoi.


Aakash2012 said:


> Friends, need your suggestion.
> 
> My ACS validity is about to expire. I have already received new ACS approval.
> My doubt is, whether updating ACS reference number will affect my Date of EOI submission ?


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

Aakash2012 said:


> Friends, need your suggestion.
> 
> My ACS validity is about to expire. I have already received new ACS approval.
> My doubt is, whether updating ACS reference number will affect my Date of EOI submission ?


As per my understanding DOE will change only if there is a change in points (increase or decrease). Apart from that DOE will not change, even if we modify few details which does not impact points.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

karthikr said:


> As per my understanding DOE will change only if there is a change in points (increase or decrease). Apart from that DOE will not change, even if we modify few details which does not impact points.


are you sure about the fact that the modification of details that does not affect points will not update the DOE?


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

Steiger said:


> are you sure about the fact that the modification of details that does not affect points will not update the DOE?


Yes - i modified my PTE Reg ID in EOI after a month of submitting and DOE never changed and also here we have heard from people that DOE changed only where is a change in points.


----------



## Vasudevamurthy (Dec 25, 2015)

I got invitation on 8/1/2016. I have to take up medical test. I underwent an operation for low grade chondrasarcoma in the month of september 2011. I have completely recovered.
Will there be a problem?
My biopsy clearly shows as negative margin.4 years and 4 months over.


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

Any details of 22nd jan invitations...as in no of invitations?? 1300 I suppose should be the no!!!!


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

aussieby2016 said:


> Any details of 22nd jan invitations...as in no of invitations?? 1300 I suppose should be the no!!!!


 unfortunately no one has concrete answer - If ever there is another round this month, if there is, the no.of invites rolled out. We all are waiting for the skillselect site to be updated.

Hope there is one on 22nd Jan and invites will be back to normal (1150 or above)


----------



## Phoenix2135 (Nov 1, 2015)

aussieby2016 said:


> Any details of 22nd jan invitations...as in no of invitations?? 1300 I suppose should be the no!!!!


Have you applied for Sub 190 as well ?


----------



## australianexpat2015 (Aug 15, 2015)

When did you actually begin your process? My husband is also applying under electronics engineer. He will be applying for EA evaluation in a day or two under fast track. And then EOI. I was egar to know how long was your process till now.


----------



## gurjitsingh (Sep 8, 2015)

I applied for 190 (2613 SE) with 60+5 points on 5 August 2015 and haven't received invitation yet.?


Vakymy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Congrats to all who got invitations. Still on the waiting list for 2613 with 60points.
> i did submit a SC189 & SC190 NSW, Got invited by NSW and submitted on 15th Dec...
> just wondering if anyone has recieved approvals from NSW this year(Jan 2016)


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

Phoenix2135 said:


> Have you applied for Sub 190 as well ?


no......only 189.....


----------



## roninCoder (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi, 

I submitted my EOI on 24-Sept-2015 with 189. My consultant - yes, I was stung by craziness bug and I decided to hire that crap consultant - told me that you can file only one EOI at one time. It can either be in 189 or 190, though from posts and DIBP website I can see that I can file both. Would you be able to provide me some guidance as I do not see my selection in 2016.

261313 - 60 points


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

gurjitsingh said:


> I applied for 190 (2613 SE) with 60+5 points on 5 August 2015 and haven't received invitation yet.?


What is your score distribution?


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi Experts

Please help me to get some clarity around my questions,

I filed EOI on 06/01/2016 for Subclass 189, SOL 2613 category, where my spouse is the primary applicant who is working in the US. Before I get the invite I would like to plan my PCC & Medicals

1.	PCC – For myself I need to approach nearby PSK in India which is quite simple and we get it in a day or two maximum

2.	PCC – My spouse should approach nearby Indian consulate with the miscellaneous services application form and request for PCC. This may take a week to 10 days time.

3.	Since my kid is just 3 years old I think there is no need for PCC from India for my kid

4.	Is this advisable or the right time to arrange PCC for myself and my spouse and get it ready before I get the invite ?

Is my above understanding (1 to 4) related to PCC requirement is correct ? Am I on the right track ?

5.	Now Medicals – How can I generate medicals for my spouse who is working in the US and for myself and my kid living in India ?

6.	Are there separate options available while creating the medical check appointments to do it for the main applicant & dependants at different locations?

7.	How to create the Medical ID & medical check appointment ? 

8.	Can this be appropriate to get this done prior to the invite, if the appointment can be created by now ? I mean at this stage where we just filed EOI & awaiting for response.

9.	General Question: I have immi account and Skill Select EOI login – where do I find whether or not I’ve been invited ?

10.	How the EOI invite and visa application is linked with immi account ? (I understand the immi account is where you lodge your visa application)

Might sound too silly but want to make sure my understandings are in line with the DIBP process & I'm on the right track

Please help. Thanks


----------



## roninCoder (Jan 12, 2016)

Steiger said:


> What is your score distribution?




Subclass - 189; ANZSCO - 233212; IELTS - L7.0/R9.0/W7.0/S8.5; EOI - 24-Sept-2015; 

Age - 30; Language - 10; Education - 15; Experience - 5; Total - 60


----------



## gurjitsingh (Sep 8, 2015)

Age 25, study 20, pte (7,7.5, 9,7) 10 points, professional year 5 points.


Steiger said:


> gurjitsingh said:
> 
> 
> > I applied for 190 (2613 SE) with 60+5 points on 5 August 2015 and haven't received invitation yet.?
> ...


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

gurjitsingh said:


> Age 25, study 20, pte (7,7.5, 9,7) 10 points, professional year 5 points.


Due to the experience I guess. If you get invited, I also get invited. Let's keep checking each other's status. 

My distribution would be:

Age 30, Study 20, PTE 10, Experience 1.4 years


----------



## Robi.bd (Oct 24, 2015)

Backlog clear date for 261313?


----------



## grevolution (Apr 19, 2014)

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> Please help me to get some clarity around my questions,
> 
> ...



cannot answer 1-3 as I am not aware of getting indian PCC  so start with no 4. other members might answer 1-3.

4- your date of PCC will effect your maximum date of intended travel once granted visa. (e.g. if your PCC date is 12 jan 2016 and you are granted visa, you'll have to travel to AUS before 11 jan 2017 or around that date) . so if you want to delay that date. delay the PCC's until CO asks for those. if thats not the issue, go for it.

5,6,7,8 - Yes you can arrange for your medicals prior to the visa application. you can use 'My Health Declarations' option using your immi account. once you successfully submit your 'My Health Declarations' application. it will allow you to generate HAP IDs for you and all the dependents. The next thing would be to find the medical facility in your country which does the Aus immigration related medicals. there is info available on DIPB website. you and your kid can do it in India and your wife can do it in US. this wont be an issue.

9- Once you get invited, you'll get an email. and it will be on your SkillSelect Login, next your EOI status, it will say Apply Visa and in correspondence tab you'll see the invitation under invitations category.

10- when you'll login into the SkillSelect after you've got the invite. you'll see a button next to EOI status saying 'Apply VISA' (or something like that) when you'll click on it, it will take you to the immi website. you just login with your account and an option for you to create visa 189 application will be there for you.

hopefully this clarifies the questions you have.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

@grevolution, thank you very much for your response & appreciate your time and effort. I've got some clarity now & can able to prepare myself accordingly. Cheers mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

grevolution said:


> cannot answer 1-3 as I am not aware of getting indian PCC  so start with no 4. other members might answer 1-3.
> 
> 
> 
> 5,6,7,8 - Yes you can arrange for your medicals prior to the visa application. you can use 'My Health Declarations' option using your immi account. once you successfully submit your 'My Health Declarations' application. it will allow you to generate HAP IDs for you and all the dependents. The next thing would be to find the medical facility in your country which does the Aus immigration related medicals. there is info available on DIPB website. you and your kid can do it in India and your wife can do it in US. this wont be an issue.


Hey Bruv,
I would like to get my medicals done prior to my visa application, but I am unable to see 'My Health Declarations' using my immi account.
Could you please assist me on this?
Thanks.


----------



## v_2jsin (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi, Thanks for the information. I have applied for EOI today with 80 points for BA category. Do I stand a chance ?


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

I could see 'My Health Declaration'.
Thanks.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

v_2jsin said:


> Hi, Thanks for the information. I have applied for EOI today with 80 points for BA category. Do I stand a chance ?


If a 80 point applicant doesn't _stand a change_ then no one else will either.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> If a 80 point applicant doesn't _stand a change_ then no one else will either.


Yeah, even with the backlog, I would be extremely surprised if an 80 pointer isn't invited at the next round.


----------



## v_2jsin (Dec 11, 2015)

Keeping fingers crossed and will update here. Any idea when the next round would be ?

PTE - 83 (79+ in each Module)
ACS Assessment: 261111 (Business Analyst) received 18th December 2015 with 15 points
189 EOI Lodged: 12th January 2016 (80 points - 261111)
Waiting for Invite -


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

v_2jsin said:


> Keeping fingers crossed and will update here. Any idea when the next round would be ?
> 
> PTE - 83 (79+ in each Module)
> ACS Assessment: 261111 (Business Analyst) received 18th December 2015 with 15 points
> ...



Get yourself ready with all the docs and funds.. you will be invited next round for sure. None of us are 100% sure of when the next round will be. We all are hoping that there will be another round in this month, if there is it will happen on Jan 22nd (Jan 21st 6:30 PM IST)

If not then wait will go to Feb  and i hate to say this

I am assuming if there is next round in this month, we can expect the skillselect site to be updated after 18th (Monday)...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## v_2jsin (Dec 11, 2015)

Thank you for the update. I am hoping to get it as it comes. No rush. I have also applied to State sponsorship and if I get it. I will also apply for 190. 

PTE - 83 (79+ in each Module)
ACS Assessment: 261111 (Business Analyst) received 18th December 2015 with 15 points
189 EOI Lodged: 12th January 2016 (80 points - 261111)
Waiting for Invite


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> Yeah, even with the backlog, I would be extremely surprised if an 80 pointer isn't invited at the next round.


Congrats on your PR grants scotdownunder!


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks matey  Hopefully the DIBP keep up the good work on the speed front.


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

v_2jsin said:


> Thank you for the update. I am hoping to get it as it comes. No rush. I have also applied to State sponsorship and if I get it. I will also apply for 190.
> 
> PTE - 83 (79+ in each Module)
> ACS Assessment: 261111 (Business Analyst) received 18th December 2015 with 15 points
> ...


No need of 190 bud... without a doubt you will get your invite in the next round for sure. So just go for 189. I would say don't file 190 and leave that place for some one else, as you are bound to get 189 in the next invite.


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> Thanks matey  Hopefully the DIBP keep up the good work on the speed front.


Hearty Congratulations Buddy.. i used to smile whenever i see your signature - Funding DIBP with insane with visa fee 

Hope you have a pleasant journey in AU and we get to meet there. Cheers


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> Thanks matey  Hopefully the DIBP keep up the good work on the speed front.


Ya, I hope so, I'm waiting impatiently for them to contact me  ... What's your landing destination next month?


----------



## sgthushara (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi,
I have ready all docs except evidence for wife English requirement. She will be sat on 20th Feb 2016. Can I lodge the Visa now and upload the letter of the English requirement for wife later.
Please help me.

EOI: 06/11/2015
Invitation: 08/01/16
PCC: OK
Medical: done
Visa Upload:???????? Please help me


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Seems Like there is alot of development since 8th Jan. 

Nice one


----------



## DT2702 (Jan 13, 2016)

Guys,

A quick question. 

Undermentioned are my points distribution.

Age - 30 Points
PTE - 20 Points
Education - 15 Points
Work Experience - 0 Points.
Total - 65 Points

I will be turning 33 on this 27th February. Will SkillSelect automatically deduct 5 points and will my total points go to 60 come 28th February?

All thoughts will be appreciated.

Thanks in Advance.

----------------------------------------
Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Business Analyst : 261111
EOI - 5th Nov 2015 (65 Points)
Invitation: "Awaiting" BADLY !!!


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

DT2702 said:


> Guys,
> 
> A quick question.
> 
> ...


Yes, unfortunately SS will deduct your points for age. Hope u get the invitation soon.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

DT2702 said:


> Guys,
> 
> A quick question.
> 
> ...


Your Doe is 5th Nov and 27th Feb you will loose 5 points thats not very good news. Pray pray pray that all the three rounds before your birthday clear Min of 20 days or else it is going to be pretty difficult. Best wishes mate


----------



## kari1608 (Dec 3, 2015)

*Should i fill up 190?*

Hi Guys,

I have got 65 points for 26111 Business Analyst and DOI is 19/10/2015.
My Visa gets expired in March 19 2016.

Do you reckon i should go for NSW 190? or should i just wait  :confused2::confused2:

does anyone have any idea how far did it go 26111 on 8th January?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kari1608 said:


> Hi Guys, I have got 65 points for 26111 Business Analyst and DOI is 19/10/2015. My Visa gets expired in March 19 2016. Do you reckon i should go for NSW 190? or should i just wait  :confused2::confused2: does anyone have any idea how far did it go 26111 on 8th January?


You would get invite by end of feb as MAX - as per tracker it moved to the 30th of September, next round it will move to around the 7th-10th of October, if all is good 1st Friday of feb you get the desired ITA worse case scenario 2nd round in feb.

Good luck 

Good luck


----------



## kari1608 (Dec 3, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> You would get invite by end of feb as MAX - as per tracker it moved to the 30th of September, next round it will move to around the 7th-10th of October, if all is good 1st Friday of feb you get the desired ITA worse case scenario 2nd round in feb.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Good luck


Thanks for your quick reply. My ACS gets expired this month, and i got a new one ready but havent made any change on EOI.

Changing ACS number will not change my points correct? As its the same profession and the points would be same correcT?


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

kari1608 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply. My ACS gets expired this month, and i got a new one ready but havent made any change on EOI.
> 
> Changing ACS number will not change my points correct? As its the same profession and the points would be same correcT?


It shouldn't change your DOE, however, I think its best not to edit/change anything since your are close to getting an invitation, so don't risk anything. Just wait until you get invited then you can edit the details in your PR application.


----------



## kari1608 (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks for your reply


----------



## menal (May 31, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> If a 80 point applicant doesn't _stand a change_ then no one else will either.


 Well said respect


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

The next round is on Jan 22 and the number of invites is 2400. Its good to see the number has increased. But I also noticed one thing that on Jan 8 also the number of invites is 2400. But last week when I checked the portal, it was 700 . 
Am I going wrong somewhere? 

It is mentioned that for 2613 the DOE is June 26th 9.30 PM. But I do remember that a person didnt get invite whose EOI is 26th June. Hoping that he might have applied after 9.30 PM.

If they have really cleared 2400 invites on Jan 8th, the 2613 60 pointer queue has moved by 5 days. 
Will the same happen this round also? I am worried !!!! Hope it should move by atleast 10 days for 2613 60 pointers.


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> The next round is on Jan 22 and the number of invites is 2400. Its good to see the number has increased. But I also noticed one thing that on Jan 8 also the number of invites is 2400. But last week when I checked the portal, it was 700 .
> Am I going wrong somewhere?
> 
> It is mentioned that for 2613 the DOE is June 26th 9.30 PM. But I do remember that a person didnt get invite whose EOI is 26th June. Hoping that he might have applied after 9.30 PM.
> ...



Ya it was 700 last round, must have been a typo. 2400 sounds more reasonable considering that they invited 2 months worth of 60 pointers from non-prorata categories. If 2400 will be invited this coming round too (unless that's a typo like the 700) it would be surprising since from the past years records they have never invited 4800 people in one month. Anyways if the information is correct, then I think prorata codes, especially the 2613, will move by a month or 2.


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> NSW usually issues approval on Thursdays, so I will advise you patiently wait for this Thursday to see. Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what would be waiting for 60+5 submitted on 09/01/2016 with PET 6 and 2+ Australia experience?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

it is good to see that they had given 2400 invites for 189 in one round and another 2400 for the round on 22 Jan. More 60 pointers for non prorata occupations will be invited for sure.

SkillSelect


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

G8 news for all of us...2400 invites coming....tighten ur seat belts as more ppl wud be receiving on 22nd......


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

mmon said:


> Ya it was 700 last round, must have been a typo. 2400 sounds more reasonable considering that they invited 2 months worth of 60 pointers from non-prorata categories. If 2400 will be invited this coming round too (unless that's a typo like the 700) it would be surprising since from the past years records they have never invited 4800 people in one month. Anyways if the information is correct, then I think prorata codes, especially the 2613, will move by a month or 2.


If it was 2400 invites last round, it was very sad to see that only 5 days backlog cleared for 2613 60 pointers. 

Hope this shouldn't repeat next round .


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

2400 for 8th jan and 2400 for 22nd jan.....total being 4800 for jan 2016.... hope that the info provided on the website is correct as it opens doors for lot of ppl.....


----------



## Phoenix2135 (Nov 1, 2015)

aussieby2016 said:


> G8 news for all of us...2400 invites coming....tighten ur seat belts as more ppl wud be receiving on 22nd......


My friend !

I am also a civil engineer with 60 points ( Age -30 , Degree -15 & Exp - 15 ) submitted on 23/12/2015 under Sub -189...... ( DOE -23/12 but EOI submitted on 12/01/2016) I withdrawn sub -190 from the same EOI but no change in points!

Do I have chance to be invited on this round ?

Last time they invited 700 only correct ? Whey DIBP published 2400 ?


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

Phoenix2135 said:


> My friend !
> 
> I am also a civil engineer with 60 points ( Age -30 , Degree -15 & Exp - 15 ) submitted on 23/12/2015 under Sub -189...... ( DOE -23/12 but EOI submitted on 12/01/2016)
> 
> ...


a total of 163 civil enginers were invited last time....if all goes good and less civil engineers have applied since then, then u stand a fair chance of getting invited.....and god forbid if u aren't on 22nd then definitely by first invitation of feb....

As of DIBP publication, they make mistakes....now the nos shows as 2400 invited on 8th jan and a further 2400 on 22nd jan 2016.....


----------



## Phoenix2135 (Nov 1, 2015)

aussieby2016 said:


> a total of 163 civil enginers were invited last time....if all goes good and less civil engineers have applied since then, then u stand a fair chance of getting invited.....and god forbid if u aren't on 22nd then definitely by first invitation of feb....
> 
> As of DIBP publication, they make mistakes....now the nos shows as 2400 invited on 8th jan and a further 2400 on 22nd jan 2016.....


How many points do you claim for experience?


----------



## DT2702 (Jan 13, 2016)

sfaridi said:


> Yes, unfortunately SS will deduct your points for age. Hope u get the invitation soon.


Thanks for your response mate. Given 22nd Jan round will have 2400 invites, my fingers are crossed....TIGHTLY !!

Good luck to you too.

Regards,
DT2702


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> If it was 2400 invites last round, it was very sad to see that only 5 days backlog cleared for 2613 60 pointers.
> 
> Hope this shouldn't repeat next round .


But the thing is that if you look at the occupational ceilings you see that they haven't invited 2613ers a lot. This shows that most 60 pointers come from non-prorata occupations. I hope that on 22 January they will invite many pro-rata people.


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

Phoenix2135 said:


> How many points do you claim for experience?


5 points as my exp is less than 5yrs....


----------



## DT2702 (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks for the response mate.


I am praying....and praying real hard. I hope I get the invite in the next 3 rounds. I dont want to again apply for 190 and SS. 

Regards,
DT2702


----------



## eng.amr.mahmoud (Dec 16, 2015)

hi mmon
I'm the same situation like you , I am during now the process of EA accreditation and a waiting for the outcome letter as engineering technologist too, since they asked 2 times for additional information last one was today and I have submitted today the last response prior to finalize the + assessment I hope  , and right after I receive the assessment I will apply for PTE here in Kuwait, but I would like to contact you since I will ISA submit my EOI maybe by end of this month or in Feb.


----------



## eng.amr.mahmoud (Dec 16, 2015)

mmon said:


> Ya it was 700 last round, must have been a typo. 2400 sounds more reasonable considering that they invited 2 months worth of 60 pointers from non-prorata categories. If 2400 will be invited this coming round too (unless that's a typo like the 700) it would be surprising since from the past years records they have never invited 4800 people in one month. Anyways if the information is correct, then I think prorata codes, especially the 2613, will move by a month or 2.


hi mmon,
I'm the same situation like you , I am during now the process of EA accreditation and a waiting for the outcome letter as engineering technologist too, since they asked 2 times for additional information last one was today and I have submitted today the last response prior to finalize the + assessment I hope , and right after I receive the assessment I will apply for PTE here in Kuwait, but I would like to contact you since I will ISA submit my EOI maybe by end of this month or in Feb.
hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

Phoenix2135 said:


> My friend !
> 
> I am also a civil engineer with 60 points ( Age -30 , Degree -15 & Exp - 15 ) submitted on 23/12/2015 under Sub -189...... ( DOE -23/12 but EOI submitted on 12/01/2016) I withdrawn sub -190 from the same EOI but no change in points!
> 
> ...


Hey Phoenix,

Looking at the charts on DIBP website, almost 1700 60-pointers were invited last round, which cleared 67 days of waiting queue (9th Oct - 14th Dec), since we are both engineers let's do a simple math, based on the alleged invitation numbers posted by DIBP another 2400 will be sent out, that's gonna clear all the waiting applicants until 19th Feb (though the round will be held on the 22nd Jan), so IF the invitation amount will be true to what is showing you will 200% be invited on the next round. 

Best of luck and get your documents ready!


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

To all pro rata applicants: 
Your time has come, as non-pro rata applicants will most definitely reach zero-waiting-time era, you guys should get ready for your invitations soon, ie, 2613 60-pointers and 2611 65-pointers close to cut off dates. Although there won't be a great chance for 65 points accountants this round but if this trend continues you guys should get ready. 

Some simple maths to support my assumption:

1700 60-pointers cleared out last round which jumped through 67 days; 39 days interval between 14th Dec and 21st Jan (invitations are sent out on 0:00 22nd Jan so applicants on 22nd will have to wait for next round); normally during Christmas and New Years number of applicants will decrease a tiny bit due to holidays and all the offices are closed; 

1700/67=25 ppl per day, 25*39=975, add another 10 extra ppl per day*10 days for holiday 975+100=1075 non-pro rata applicants, therefore 1700-1075=625. So, there would be approximately around 600 extra invitations that will be sent out toward pro rata applicants. 

Anyway, it's only an unofficial and unprofessional prediction made by me, but I do wish you all the best and reveice your invitations soon!


----------



## kumar.ram2736 (Mar 10, 2015)

2400 189 Invites on 22nd Jan....Sounds Great.

Let's hope that 2613 60-pointers backlog clears for 2 months and most of us gets the invite, including me 
Good luck guys


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

TeAna said:


> To all pro rata applicants:
> Your time has come, as non-pro rata applicants will most definitely reach zero-waiting-time era, you guys should get ready for your invitations soon, ie, 2613 60-pointers and 2611 65-pointers close to cut off dates. Although there won't be a great chance for 65 points accountants this round but if this trend continues you guys should get ready.
> 
> Some simple maths to support my assumption:
> ...


What would the math be like if the no of invitations are 2400  ? The Skillselect website says 2400 invitations on Jan 22nd will be issued.


----------



## srisuneel (Nov 20, 2015)

2400 invitations on Jan 6th...that is really interesting... i guess the number will increase from now on


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

I have submitted my EOI on 13th Jan for 263111 with 60 points (189). How long I may have to wait?


----------



## faty (Feb 8, 2014)

Still only 5 invites for 489?


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

Dear Members,

I have submitted my application with 60 points under Mechanical Engineering. What are the chances of receiving an invitation in next rounds ? Thanks


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

kumar.ram2736 said:


> 2400 189 Invites on 22nd Jan....Sounds Great.
> 
> Let's hope that 2613 60-pointers backlog clears for 2 months and most of us gets the invite, including me
> Good luck guys


Please get invited. I will pray for you


----------



## ssahoo3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi,

I had submitted my EOI for 189 under 261312 developer programmer on 02/12/2015 with 60 points.

When can i expect (Month) to get the Invitation. Any idea guys ?

Thanks,
Sourav


----------



## Prathap (Jun 15, 2015)

TeAna said:


> To all pro rata applicants:
> Your time has come, as non-pro rata applicants will most definitely reach zero-waiting-time era, you guys should get ready for your invitations soon, ie, 2613 60-pointers and 2611 65-pointers close to cut off dates. Although there won't be a great chance for 65 points accountants this round but if this trend continues you guys should get ready.
> 
> Some simple maths to support my assumption:
> ...


I think there wont much changes to Pro-rata queue due to the fact that they send fixed number of invites per cycle. Even though 2400 invites are going to be issued in next round, only around 218 invites are for 2613 (pro rata) people.

I may be completely wrong. This is just my thought.

Thanks,
Prathap


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Prathap said:


> I think there wont much changes to Pro-rata queue due to the fact that they send fixed number of invites per cycle. Even though 2400 invites are going to be issued in next round, only around 218 invites are for 2613 (pro rata) people.
> 
> I may be completely wrong. This is just my thought.
> 
> ...


I'm curious as to what's going on: it's a substantial jump in numbers, even before the cut to 700 in the last couple of rounds.

Good news all round: hopefully it will clear many backlogs; as has been mentioned though, 2613 and 2611 categories, especially, will likely see limited movement forward given the pro-rata nature of the codes for these professions.


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*489 visa*



DT2702 said:


> Thanks for the response mate.
> 
> 
> I am praying....and praying real hard. I hope I get the invite in the next 3 rounds. I dont want to again apply for 190 and SS.
> ...


Dear have you applied for 489 visa ????????


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> What would the math be like if the no of invitations are 2400  ? The Skillselect website says 2400 invitations on Jan 22nd will be issued.


Hi rav,

My assumption was based on data and chart graph posted on DIBP website where almost 1700 invitations were sent out to 60-point applicants, which also means that a little more than 700 invitations were sent to applicants with at least 65 points. So I was assuming that the trend would be similar for next round where around 1600-1700 invitations were supposed to be sent to 60 pointers. 

And I would never assume that all 2400 will be sent to 60 pointers, haha.


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

Prathap said:


> I think there wont much changes to Pro-rata queue due to the fact that they send fixed number of invites per cycle. Even though 2400 invites are going to be issued in next round, only around 218 invites are for 2613 (pro rata) people.
> 
> I may be completely wrong. This is just my thought.
> 
> ...


Hey Prathap,

I understand where you are confused and I'd totally agree with you IF ONLY the backlog of 60-point non-pro rata applicants WON'T be cleared out next round. But as it should possibly turn out, more invitations are being issued than the amount of 60pts non-pro rata applications had been submitted, so when all the rest of the non-pro rata applicants receive their invitations (up until 0:00 22nd Jan), around 5-600 invitations will have no one to reach but turn to pro rata applicants, just like last year's accounting occupation. 

So that's why I assumed that the chains on pro rata occupations will be unshackled and more pro rata applicants will receive invitations next round, yes, there will still be a fixed number of invitations that will be sent to all 3 pro rata occupations, but since 'pro rata' means 'distributed by ratio' I would say this number will gradually increase, because DIBP won't waste 5-600 invitations when there's a long queue of pro rata applicants eagerly waiting. 

Hope I've cleared some air for you and I wish all the pro rata applicants best of luck!


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

Inspiration said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I have submitted my application with 60 points under Mechanical Engineering. What are the chances of receiving an invitation in next rounds ? Thanks


Hey Inspiration, 

If the current trend continues where DIBP has determined to clear whole non-pro rata backlog in order to open up more spots for pro rata applicants, you will be 100% receiving your invitation this round. 

Good luck and I might as well say congratulations in advance, haha!
Do start gathering your documents, because the invitation will come to you swiftly.


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

bhuiyena said:


> I have submitted my EOI on 13th Jan for 263111 with 60 points (189). How long I may have to wait?


22nd jan looks tough as 60% invitations have been given....feb 2016 cud b ur lucky month if skill slect goes by same no of invitations.....


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello Guys,

Got approval from NSW for state sponsorship. So I am out of race for the general visa.. I thank this forum and its members for the providing valuable information and guiding me till here... will keep you posted...


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

ashwin.nooli said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Got approval from NSW for state sponsorship. So I am out of race for the general visa.. I thank this forum and its members for the providing valuable information and guiding me till here... will keep you posted...



congos.....


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ashwin.nooli said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Got approval from NSW for state sponsorship. So I am out of race for the general visa.. I thank this forum and its members for the providing valuable information and guiding me till here... will keep you posted...


Conratulaion Ashwin


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Is it right advice to move ahead with the visa process ( From ACS to Visa Clearance) by our own or by taking a help of Agent. ( In Ahmadabad, There are lot of agent who charge approx. 1 Lakh Rs.

Charge is not much concern. My main concern is will it impact negative impact if I lodge the file through consultancy ?


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

ajay23888 said:


> Is it right advice to move ahead with the visa process ( From ACS to Visa Clearance) by our own or by taking a help of Agent. ( In Ahmadabad, There are lot of agent who charge approx. 1 Lakh Rs.
> 
> Charge is not much concern. My main concern is will it impact negative impact if I lodge the file through consultancy ?


If you read through the DIBP's guidelines methodically and systematically, do as the instructions require, then there's no need to employ an agent.


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Conratulaion Ashwin


Thanks Vikas


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

ajay23888 said:


> Is it right advice to move ahead with the visa process ( From ACS to Visa Clearance) by our own or by taking a help of Agent. ( In Ahmadabad, There are lot of agent who charge approx. 1 Lakh Rs.
> 
> Charge is not much concern. My main concern is will it impact negative impact if I lodge the file through consultancy ?


Hi Ajay,

This group has great information and also good guys who can help you out.. Agent is not of much use.. 
There wont be any negative impact though.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

261313	60	26/06/2015	saifjunaid
261312	60	26/06/2015	auscol1984
261313	60	28/06/2015	shebyjose
261313	60	28/06/2015	preetikhanna
261313	60	29/06/2015	risingmars
261313	60	30/06/2015	biswa
261312	60	1/7/2015	Kratimek
261313	60	1/7/2015	Simam
261313	60	2/7/2015	Robi.bd
261311	60	3/7/2015	arunkareer
2613xx	60	3/7/2015	nolan.tellis 
2613xx	60	4/7/2015	Sai_Lakshmi
261313	60	4/7/2015	ashwin.nooli
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011
2613xx	60	5/7/2015	Kvbaskar
261312	60	8/7/2015	belgianvince
261313	60	9/7/2015	jayandrae
261313	60	11/7/2015	deep07
261313	60	13/7/2015	gurjitsingh
261313	60	12/7/2015	zeesharp
261313	60	13/07/2015	kanavsharma
261313	60	15/07/2015	rrc123
261313	60	15/07/2015	elite.shweta
261313	60	16/07/2015	nilesh.ind
261312	60	19/07/2015	pavanbl
2613xx	60	23/07/2015	greatwork
261313	60	25/07/2015	Fanish
261312	60	29/07/2015	rdak
261313	60	31/07/2015	skandhasv 
261312	60	1/8/2015	Sn_Rafi
261311	60	1/8/2015	dmbonfim
261313	60	5/8/2015	Aakash2012 
261313	60	6/8/2015	P1mishra 
261313	60	6/8/2015	bimaldas_bl
261313	60	8/8/2015	rksundaram76
261313	60	8/8/2015	ravitejakvs
261313	60	11/8/2015	JaveSh1985
261313	60	11/8/2015	samuel John
261313	60	13/08/2015	varun_gupta11 
261313	60	14/08/2015	warenick
261311	60	17/08/2015	ragsrayd 
261313	60	17/08/2015	Nalinkumar
261311	60	24/08/2015	Onshore
261312	60	27/08/2015	shah11
261313	60	27/08/2015	svats
261313	60	27/08/2015	icemanparadise
261313	60	1/9/2015	rmathew_12
261313	60	1/9/2015	kumar.ram2736
261313	60	3/9/2015	Mahesh
261313	60	4/9/2015	krish4aus
261313	60	6/9/2015	kapadnis
261313	60	9/9/2015	amarjagadish
261313	60	9/9/2015	vivekbwaj
261313	60	11/9/2015	vism
261312	60	12/9/2015	iamgillu
261313	60	16/09/2015	isaiasfritsch
261313	60	17/09/2015	Chaudhry
261313	60	24/09/2015	roninCoder
261313	60	25/09/2015	vivsontime
261312	60	27/09/2015	Vakymy
2613XX	60	27/09/2015	NSK2015
261313	60	28/09/2015	myasirma
261313	60	28/09/2015	fahad81
261313	60	29/09/2015	indausitis
261312	60	29/09/2015	singhbling
261312	60	29/09/2015	Jeyayvid
261313	60	29/09/2015	indausitis
261313	60	30/09/2015	kumargaurav29
261312	60	1/10/2015	3br4h!m
2613xx	60	1/10/2015	rajesh_james
261312	60	4/10/2015	JK123
261313	60	5/10/2015	Esh
261313	60	8/10/2015	srinivasyk
261311	60	8/10/2015	viga_friendz
261313	60	12/10/2015	Srikanth2788
261311	60	19/10/2015	naga_me87
261312	60	21/10/2015	sawant123
261311	60	28/10/2015	Prathap
261311	60	28/10/2015	maddy21
261313	60	29/10/2015	Jeyayvid 
261313	60	1/11/2015	Siddhesh.t
261313	60	4/11/2015	deepakprasadp
261313	60	11/11/2015	HasibJadoon
261311	60	13/11/2015	sanfatec 
261311	60	20/11/2015	ArjunYadav15
261313	60	25/11/2015	RoopeshMajeti
261313	60	27/11/2015	ashishjindal76
261313	60	2/12/2015	marli15
261313	60	2/12/2015	ssahoo3
261311	60	4/12/2015	amitanshu
261313	60	9/12/2015	lakku
261313	60	15/12/2015	maxibawa
261313	60	18/12/2015	malbuquerque306
261313	60	31/12/2015	hemaa
261312	60	5/1/2016	Eagle471
261312	60	6/1/2016	ravikiran7070
261313	60	13/1/2016	Steiger 
261312	60	July	vaibhavmad 
261313	60	August	mithrasujith


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Prathap said:


> I think there wont much changes to Pro-rata queue due to the fact that they send fixed number of invites per cycle. Even though 2400 invites are going to be issued in next round, only around 218 invites are for 2613 (pro rata) people.


Exactly.

The pro rata occupations are very fixed due to the limited need for these roles in Australia. So even if DIBP decided to issue all 2400 invitations to pro rata applicants in the Jan. 22nd round, that would simply mean the ceiling would be reached very quickly (likely the first round in February) and there would be no more invitations issued until July for pro rata applicants. This is what has happened to Auditors, when the ceiling was reached in October (I think) and anyone waiting for an invitation will need to wait until at least July.

Based on the ceilings and assuming they divide the remaining invitations evenly among 11 more invitations (until the end of June), there would be:
- 2613xx 218 invitations per round
- 2211xx 161 invitations per round
- 2611xx 64 invitations per round


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

dhijaj said:


> 261313	60	26/06/2015	saifjunaid
> 261312	60	26/06/2015	auscol1984
> 261313	60	28/06/2015	shebyjose
> 261313	60	28/06/2015	preetikhanna
> ...


*Anyone keeps track of 263111?*


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> The pro rata occupations are very fixed due to the limited need for these roles in Australia. So even if DIBP decided to issue all 2400 invitations to pro rata applicants in the Jan. 22nd round, that would simply mean the ceiling would be reached very quickly (likely the first round in February) and there would be no more invitations issued until July for pro rata applicants. This is what has happened to Auditors, when the ceiling was reached in October (I think) and anyone waiting for an invitation will need to wait until at least July.
> 
> ...



That would have been true if the number of invitations this round would have been around 1150, but since it's going to be 2400 they are probably end up finishing off the non-prorata and will invite a lot of prorata to fill up the rest. They only invited half of the quota for 2613, so there are plenty of spaces left, plus so what if the ceiling is reached ? They need to shift the line since people are still waiting since June. They will end up inviting those applicants one way or another so they may as well move the line up as much as possible while they can. That's just my opinion.


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

mmon said:


> That would have been true if the number of invitations this round would have been around 1150, but since it's going to be 2400 they are probably end up finishing off the non-prorata and will invite a lot of prorata to fill up the rest. They only invited half of the quota for 2613, so there are plenty of spaces left, plus so what if the ceiling is reached ? They need to shift the line since people are still waiting since June. They will end up inviting those applicants one way or another so they may as well move the line up as much as possible while they can. That's just my opinion.


Yup yup yup! That's what I was trying to explain to parthap earlier and it's also exactly what happened to last year's accounting ocupation. Well explained.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello experts, need your comments on my case - 2613 category, EOI filed with 55 points on 6th Jan 16, expecting to clear PTE with 10 points after my second attempt scheduled on 19th Jan 16 which will change my points from 55 to 65. If in case my points reach 65 before 22nd Jan 16, what will be the expected time to get invite ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Hello experts, need your comments on my case - 2613 category, EOI filed with 55 points on 6th Jan 16, expecting to clear PTE with 10 points after my second attempt scheduled on 19th Jan 16 which will change my points from 55 to 65. If in case my points reach 65 before 22nd Jan 16, what will be the expected time to get invite ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you apply by 23:59 on 21st of Jan (Australian time) you will get invited on the 22nd. Otherwise definitely the next round, probably on the 5th of Feb .


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

6 days 7 hours to go.....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## belapmehta (Dec 20, 2015)

aussieby2016 said:


> 6 days 7 hours to go.....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Submitted EOI on 14 Jan 2016
261313 on 65 points...

Hope I get invite this month ?


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

belapmehta said:


> Submitted EOI on 14 Jan 2016
> 261313 on 65 points...
> 
> Hope I get invite this month ?


With 65 points, you will get the invite on 21st Jan (6.30 PM IST). Get ready for the next steps


----------



## belapmehta (Dec 20, 2015)

karthikr said:


> With 65 points, you will get the invite on 21st Jan (6.30 PM IST). Get ready for the next steps


Fingers crossed 😨


----------



## eng.amr.mahmoud (Dec 16, 2015)

i have recieved my EA positive assessment just today Engineering Technologist with 5 years skill relevant employment , next step to apply for EOI i hope by the end of this month.


----------



## simon.ghosh (Aug 28, 2015)

I have 75 points in EOI (subclass 189) and expecting to get the invite in the next round. While I'm getting ready for the next steps, I have few queries.

1. Should I start the PCC process now or wait for the invite to come?

2. What is the time limit within which we have to land in Australia once we get the visa? I read somewhere that the visa validity starts from the date PCC is cleared, not sure if thats correct.

3. I'm the principal applicant and wife would be dependent and I have not claimed any points from her. For the first time, can anyone of us go alone? or we need to go together?

Thanks.


----------



## shan.sm34 (Jul 8, 2015)

Dear Members,

I applied for 190 Victoria government EOI for Occupation code 263111(Computer network & system engineer) on 7th Dec 2015. I was clamming 55 points( 30-Age, 15- B.tech Degree, 10 -PTE) and 5 points from state nomination. I have already completed my skill assessment with ACS successfully. ACS deducted my 4 years work experience from total 5.1 years experience. Today I got the EOI result from Victoria skill immigration department. I am very shock & sad after reading it. Here is that mail:-

Dear Shantnu SHARMA,

Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.

Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.

Your application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on your ability to address a number of criteria, including:

 your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,

 the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria,

 the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,

 your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria

 the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for your occupation.

Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination.

The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria. 

While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.

There are other visa pathways for highly skilled workers who want to live and work in Victoria and we encourage you to investigate other visa options on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) website: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

We wish you all the best for your future endeavours.



---------------------------------------

Dear Members, please let me know why I have been rejected in spite of having much occupation ceiling in my occupation i.e, 960 Invitation are currently available from 1986 invitation as per https://www.anzscosearch.com/ . Please help me to get proper reason behind not receiving EOI.


Thanks in advance !!



Regards,
Shantnu Sharma


----------



## simon.ghosh (Aug 28, 2015)

I do not think immigration department will ever give your clear reasons, possibly their quota is exhausted. You can try your luck in NSW, if they are still accepting.

Do not loose hope, you can still make it just try to improve your PTE score and you can get 10 more points there and that should help you in the 189 class which I feel is better than 190. I suggest not to waste any time and start preparing for 79+ in PTE, I know its difficult but not impossible.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

simon.ghosh said:


> I have 75 points in EOI (subclass 189) and expecting to get the invite in the next round. While I'm getting ready for the next steps, I have few queries.
> 
> 1. Should I start the PCC process now or wait for the invite to come?
> 
> ...


1. No harm in doing it now. Your invitation will be winging its way along soon.
2. One year following the earlier of your PCC or medicals (e.g. PCC - 18 Dec 2014, Medical - 22 Dec 2014, IED will be prior to 18 Dec 2015)
3. You can go alone if you want; however, your *wife's* visa will not be activated until she makes an initial entry (and will be subject to invalidation if she does not enter before the IED).


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

shan.sm34 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I applied for 190 Victoria government EOI for Occupation code 263111(Computer network & system engineer) on 7th Dec 2015. I was clamming 55 points( 30-Age, 15- B.tech Degree, 10 -PTE) and 5 points from state nomination. I have already completed my skill assessment with ACS successfully. ACS deducted my 4 years work experience from total 5.1 years experience. Today I got the EOI result from Victoria skill immigration department. I am very shock & sad after reading it. Here is that mail:-
> 
> ...


Very sad mate.. But the fact is 55+5 is always a gamble. 60+5 stands a good chance for victoria. Also regarding work ex we need to see if they consider your total work ex i.e 5.1 years or relevant experience i.e. Acs assessed experience which is only 1 year. Reason i am saying this is victoria looks at minimum 3 yrs work ex. Not sure if it is total work ex or relevant work ex assessed by Acs. If it was total years of work ex, the only way they would have rejected you is that you are a 55 pointer. Lot of 60 pointers going to state sponsorship mate. So best is write PTE-A again and get the additional 10 points. Then you will have 65+5.. No one can stop you then


----------



## simon.ghosh (Aug 28, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> 1. No harm in doing it now. Your invitation will be winging its way along soon.
> 2. One year following the earlier of your PCC or medicals (e.g. PCC - 18 Dec 2014, Medical - 22 Dec 2014, IED will be prior to 18 Dec 2015)
> 3. You can go alone if you want; however, your *wife's* visa will not be activated until she makes an initial entry (and will be subject to invalidation if she does not enter before the IED).


Thanks for your reply Scot. One more question, can my wife go alone first?

Regards.


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

eng.amr.mahmoud said:


> i have recieved my EA positive assessment just today Engineering Technologist with 5 years skill relevant employment , next step to apply for EOI i hope by the end of this month.


submit EOI asap as there are 2400 invitations to be sent :fingerscrossed:


----------



## DT2702 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jamaloo said:


> Dear have you applied for 489 visa ????????


I havent dude...Should I ???

Regards,
DT2702


----------



## shan.sm34 (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks Simon for your valuable suggestions.


----------



## shan.sm34 (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks dear Ravi, your inputs are very true. They count overall experience not relevant one. But as you said that they will definitely allow 60 points holder on priority rather than 55 points. Please give me one more advise I have applied same occupation EOI for 489 family sponsor visa (Victoria) as my sister is citizen there . so I m claiming 65 points for 489 visa ( 30 age, 15 btech degree, 10 PTE & 10 family sponsorship) I applied on Dec 7 for same. What do you think about my Chance for this 489 visa. However I hv just checked , in my occupation still 51% invitation are remaining. Please revert dear.

Thanks 
Shantnu


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

simon.ghosh said:


> Thanks for your reply Scot. One more question, can my wife go alone first?
> 
> Regards.


Unless there is a condition 8502 on your visa that states otherwise (fairly rare), then your wife could go alone first But check your visa grant to make sure you don't have condition 8502.


----------



## v_2jsin (Dec 11, 2015)

Is it recommended to do the medicals upfront while lodging the visa or better to wait for CO to ask for it later.

EOI Submitted with 80 points last week. Looking forward for an invite on 22nd Jan '16
Business Analyst.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

v_2jsin said:


> Is it recommended to do the medicals upfront while lodging the visa or better to wait for CO to ask for it later.
> 
> EOI Submitted with 80 points last week. Looking forward for an invite on 22nd Jan '16
> Business Analyst.


Either ways is ok. All that would matter if you do your medicals earlier is the wait time for the CO to finalize your case would be less else first you have to wait for CO to be assigned then wait for him to request for medicals thereafter it would take some time for medicals and then after the medicals are uploaded by the panel physician again wait for the CO to review your case. 

If you are in no rush to travel to Australia you can delay the medicals. If you are looking for direct grant and minimal CO contact get yur medicals done ahead


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

mmon said:


> That would have been true if the number of invitations this round would have been around 1150, but since it's going to be 2400 they are probably end up finishing off the non-prorata and will invite a lot of prorata to fill up the rest. They only invited half of the quota for 2613, so there are plenty of spaces left, plus so what if the ceiling is reached ? They need to shift the line since people are still waiting since June. They will end up inviting those applicants one way or another so they may as well move the line up as much as possible while they can. That's just my opinion.


A lot of people wish it worked that way, but what happens is the ceiling is reached and no more invitations are issued until July. This is what happened to several occupation codes last year (2611xx, 2613xx and 2211xx) so they now have a pro-rata syste for these. But now that some of the backlog is clearing, more 60-point applicants may receive invitations in the next rounds.


----------



## v_2jsin (Dec 11, 2015)

Thank you Vikas. Well, I am in no rush as still waiting for invite and I don't know whether I stand a chance even with 80 points. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

v_2jsin said:


> Thank you Vikas. Well, I am in no rush as still waiting for invite and I don't know whether I stand a chance even with 80 points. :fingerscrossed:


With 80 points you will be the first one to receive the ITA. You can just sit back and check your email + eoi status on 21st Jan 2016 1830Hrs IST


----------



## v_2jsin (Dec 11, 2015)

Vikas - Good luck to you for the case officer allocation. Hope it gets assigned soon. Well, I am just preparing all documents. Do you know if I can get the medical documents uploaded after lodging the visa application ? Any idea ?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

v_2jsin said:


> Vikas - Good luck to you for the case officer allocation. Hope it gets assigned soon. Well, I am just preparing all documents. Do you know if I can get the medical documents uploaded after lodging the visa application ? Any idea ?


Refer to the link below for details of medical examination before visa lodging and after lodging. 

Arranging a health examination


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

v_2jsin said:


> Vikas - Good luck to you for the case officer allocation. Hope it gets assigned soon. Well, I am just preparing all documents. Do you know if I can get the medical documents uploaded after lodging the visa application ? Any idea ?


V_2jsin you can follow the thread for updates/discussion for occupation code 2611xx

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...usiness-system-analysts-eoi-tracking-265.html


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

*Query on Occupation Ceiling*

Hi Guys,

I have a query. I'm checking the Anzsco search site and it says for 2015-2016 FY we have 5364 as the occupation ceiling for 261313. However so far 2966/5364 have been exhausted. So will DIBP fill up the remaining 2398 spots? Just curious to know how it works. Let's say 400 applicants are applying each month for 261313. So considering the fact that there are 2400 applicants starting from June to December, will all the applicants get invited with 60,65 and 70 pointers? Can someone please explain how the process of invitation works? sorry if this question was already asked


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi Ravikiran

You & me sailing on the same boat ! I did this calculation many times but I’m not sure this is how DIBP invitation rounds work for 2613 category

Here we go, a simple calculation at my level of understanding – apologies experts if this is not the actual way, please correct me

Occupation ceiling for the category 2613 for the year 2015 – 2016 (July 15 to June 16): 5364

As the invitations sent on Pro rata basis, expected invitations per month per invitation round (2 per month): 5364/12*2 = 224 Invites per invitation round & 447 Invites per month

Invites supposed to be sent so far: 447*6.5= 2905 but the actual ceiling reached at this point of time is 2966 which is 61 invites ahead of the actual month calculation 

Invitations to be sent i.e from 22nd Jan 2016 to June 16: (5364 – 2966)/5.5 = 436 Invites expected per month, 218 Invites per invitation round starting from 22nd Jan 16 onwards

Though there is going to be 2400 invites, I’m sure 2613 category will not go beyond 218 invites per invitation round & 436 invites per month since this works on pro rata basis

The only good thing is the other occupation category which is non pro rata gets maximum benefit out of this

I do not know how this will help / impact 60 pointers & my case is 65 points and hoping to get invite by 22nd Jan 16

I guess this will help you to understand how this number game runs month on month

Cheers


----------



## Migran (May 19, 2015)

*Thanks*



Singh85 said:


> Post 28 Dec, is your Date of birth has changed to 33 years or it has 32 years +. If your Date of birth is not completely 33 years,you will get 30 points.


Thanks a lot Singh85 for you quick reply. 
By 28th DEC i am completing my 32 years. So i am expecting that i still can claim 30 points till 28th DEC 2016.


----------



## DT2702 (Jan 13, 2016)

Migran said:


> Thanks a lot Singh85 for you quick reply.
> By 28th DEC i am completing my 32 years. So i am expecting that i still can claim 30 points till 28th DEC 2016.




Migran & Singh85

Are you guys sure about this? The age bracket says till 32 , which means once you have completed 32 years; you will be out of that bracket and will get 25 points instead of 30.

Can you guys confirm this based on your experience? Migran, based on your discussion I am assuming your Birthday in 28-12-83. So didnt Skillselect automatically deduct 5 points on 28-12-15, when you completed 32 years?

Guys I too am sailing in the same boat....My birthday is 27-02-1984 and I will be completing 32 and turning 33 years on 27-02-16. I have submitted by EOI on 5th Nov with 65 points and am having sleepless nights because of this.

Will appreciate your thoughts?

Regards,
DT2702


----------



## Migran (May 19, 2015)

DT2702 said:


> Migran & Singh85
> 
> Are you guys sure about this? The age bracket says till 32 , which means once you have completed 32 years; you will be out of that bracket and will get 25 points instead of 30.
> 
> ...



Hi DT2702,
Post DEC 28th 2015. i don't see 5 points deducted in my EOI. But, when I printed my correspondence, it always says the effective date as 28th DEC 2015.

Hope this helps you?

Regards
Migran


----------



## varun_gupta11 (Dec 7, 2015)

Guys

Can anyone tell latest cut off date for 2613 category with 60 points after first round of Jan

Regards
Varun


----------



## DT2702 (Jan 13, 2016)

Migran said:


> Hi DT2702,
> Post DEC 28th 2015. i don't see 5 points deducted in my EOI. But, when I printed my correspondence, it always says the effective date as 28th DEC 2015.
> 
> Hope this helps you?
> ...



Thanks Migran, it does help.

I looked up in different threads too and my doubts are cleared. 

Good Luck with your Visa process.


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

varun_gupta11 said:


> guys
> 
> can anyone tell latest cut off date for 2613 category with 60 points after first round of jan
> 
> ...



26/06/2015 9:30pm


----------



## engineer_tech (Sep 27, 2015)

Dear friends I have 55+5(NSW) ponits with competent english. I have applied for 233914 in aug 2015.
What are my chances to get invitation plz help.


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

Less than 4 days left....all the best every1 (incl myself)....


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

varun_gupta11 said:


> Guys
> 
> Can anyone tell latest cut off date for 2613 category with 60 points after first round of Jan
> 
> ...


SkillSelect - 8 January 2016 round results


----------



## Alhad (Aug 4, 2015)

DT2702 said:


> Migran & Singh85
> 
> Are you guys sure about this? The age bracket says till 32 , which means once you have completed 32 years; you will be out of that bracket and will get 25 points instead of 30.
> 
> ...


DT2702,

The years are inclusive. So rest assured your points will not be deducted until you turn 33.

Cheers,
A


----------



## Robi.bd (Oct 24, 2015)

latest waiting list for 261313?


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

admin to kindly update the latest waiting list........


----------



## belapmehta (Dec 20, 2015)

aussieby2016 said:


> admin to kindly update the latest waiting list........


Add me in the waiting list as well
261313 65 points ..submited on 14 Jan 2016


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

Robi.bd said:


> latest waiting list for 261313?


check here :

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...k7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit#gid=1396160536


----------



## AnhNgo (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi guys, the below is my case:

ANZSCO 233512 Mechanical Engineer
EOI submitted 14/01/2016 - 60 pts

It looks like the last invitation round on 8/01/2016 has the cut off at 60 pts EOI date of effect 14/12/2015. I'm not sure how long does it take for me to get invited. Could it be 2 rounds? Please give me some advice guys, thanks.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

AnhNgo said:


> Hi guys, the below is my case:
> 
> ANZSCO 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> EOI submitted 14/01/2016 - 60 pts
> ...


Could take a little longer, but I wouldn't put money on it; I would doubt more than 4 or 5 rounds, unless there's a sudden mass influx of 65+ pointers, at the very worst.


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

AnhNgo said:


> Hi guys, the below is my case:
> 
> ANZSCO 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> EOI submitted 14/01/2016 - 60 pts
> ...


It moves by about 2 weeks and some days....hope u receive it as skill select would give 2400 invitations on Thursday.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## fahadamin (Jan 18, 2016)

Please add me to the waiting list
261313 60 points EOI submitted on 18 January 2016


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

AnhNgo said:


> Hi guys, the below is my case:
> 
> ANZSCO 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> EOI submitted 14/01/2016 - 60 pts
> ...


In Dec only 1400 invites were sent, however in jan 2400 invites have been sent in just one round, if it goes in similar way then you may get lucky by Feb 2nd round or March 1st round.

All the best


----------



## AnhNgo (Jan 6, 2016)

ScotDownUnder said:


> Could take a little longer, but I wouldn't put money on it; I would doubt more than 4 or 5 rounds, unless there's a sudden mass influx of 65+ pointers, at the very worst.





aussieby2016 said:


> It moves by about 2 weeks and some days....hope u receive it as skill select would give 2400 invitations on Thursday.....:fingerscrossed:





sultan_azam said:


> In Dec only 1400 invites were sent, however in jan 2400 invites have been sent in just one round, if it goes in similar way then you may get lucky by Feb 2nd round or March 1st round.
> 
> All the best


Thanks very much guys,
At least now I know it could be anytime before the end of this FY. Since I just don't want to take risk for the changes ( if any) of the next FY. Otherwise I'll come back to PTE and try to get 10 more points ( I know it's not easy)


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

AnhNgo said:


> Thanks very much guys,
> At least now I know it could be anytime before the end of this FY. Since I just don't want to take risk for the changes ( if any) of the next FY. Otherwise I'll come back to PTE and try to get 10 more points ( I know it's not easy)


If you don't get it before the middle of March, I would be EXTREMELY surprised.
I don't go definite in many statements, but I will with this: you're going to get an invite before the end of the fiscal calendar year.


----------



## Inderk (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi ,

Can I keep my hopes high on getting invited on the 22nd Jan with the current trend for 263111 code , EOI submitted date 02/01/2016 with 60 points 

I see people actively participating in conversations for 2613 code actively maintaining teh backlog list etc etc .By any chance is anyone doing it for 263111 if so can you please paste the link here.


----------



## AnhNgo (Jan 6, 2016)

ScotDownUnder said:


> If you don't get it before the middle of March, I would be EXTREMELY surprised.
> I don't go definite in many statements, but I will with this: you're going to get an invite before the end of the fiscal calendar year.


Thank you thank you  I feel much better now, kind of full of hope


----------



## satifali (Nov 8, 2015)

I had submitted my EOI for 263111 in March 2015. I am yet to hear or get an invite. I have 60 points for 190 category. Do i still keep waiting for an invite or should i consider this as closed?


----------



## fahadamin (Jan 18, 2016)

fahadamin said:


> Please add me to the waiting list
> 261313 60 points EOI submitted on 18 January 2016


Subclass 190 for NSW


----------



## prasad2224 (Jan 18, 2016)

*prasad2224*

17/12/2015 261311 60 Analyst Programmer



ad81 said:


> Please add me as well.
> 13/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE ad81


----------



## satifali (Nov 8, 2015)

satifali said:


> I had submitted my EOI for 263111 in March 2015. I am yet to hear or get an invite. I have 60 points for 190 category. Do i still keep waiting for an invite or should i consider this as closed?


I meant i am 55+5


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

DT2702 said:


> Migran & Singh85
> 
> Are you guys sure about this? The age bracket says till 32 , which means once you have completed 32 years; you will be out of that bracket and will get 25 points instead of 30.
> 
> ...


If you haven't turned 33, that means you are 32. There's nothing in between those two ages as far as DIBP is concerned. On 26-02-16 you will still be 32, and the next day you will be 33.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

fahadamin said:


> Subclass 190 for NSW


Invitation rounds apply to 189 and family-sponsored 489 only. There are no fixed invitation rounds for state-sponsored visas.


----------



## frank_honest (Jan 19, 2016)

*circumspect*

Greetings to all - I am a bit circumspect about the fact that many people on this forum are assuming that there will be 2400 invitations issued on the 22nd January 2016 round. Is there any basis for such an assumption?


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

It's the figure shown on the SkillSelect website...


----------



## frank_honest (Jan 19, 2016)

is there any firm indication by the Australian authorities that there will be 2400 invitations issued in January 22nd


----------



## frank_honest (Jan 19, 2016)

on skillselect it states that the maximum number of invitations to be sent out is 2400 - but this does not mean less cant be sent out


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

frank_honest said:


> on skillselect it states that the maximum number of invitations to be sent out is 2400 - but this does not mean less*(sic)* cant be sent out


Quite right. Let's presume they'll issue 0, and then we can go back and check in a couple of weeks to see how many they actually put out...
/end_sarcasm


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

frank_honest said:


> Greetings to all - I am a bit circumspect about the fact that many people on this forum are assuming that there will be 2400 invitations issued on the 22nd January 2016 round. Is there any basis for such an assumption?


SkillSelect under next invitation tab u shall see the above mentioned details


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

frank_honest said:


> on skillselect it states that the maximum number of invitations to be sent out is 2400 - but this does not mean less cant be sent out


of course they can send 2399......:boxing::heh::heh:


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

frank_honest said:


> Greetings to all - I am a bit circumspect about the fact that many people on this forum are assuming that there will be 2400 invitations issued on the 22nd January 2016 round. Is there any basis for such an assumption?


Please refer to the below link
SkillSelect

Invitation round--> Next invitation round.


----------



## venkats (Oct 7, 2014)

Please add me to the waiting list
261313 60 points EOI submitted on 16 January 2016


----------



## pavan4u (Nov 5, 2015)

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> I am sorry but are there any accountants in this thread?


Yes mate. I applied under 221111 Accountant General category. It's been a long wait for us. I don't see many invitations even from NSW with less than 70 points.


----------



## nilesh.ind (Nov 30, 2015)

My dear friend, if you stick with 189 plan for getting invitee, then forget till August.
You can try below options
1) increase your points by giving PTE again to score 20 if you have acquired 10
2) If you have 10 points in English and experience points, then try for NSW state sponsorship in 190 category.
There is huge waiting list list ahead you bro.. All the best anyway...


venkats said:


> Please add me to the waiting list
> 261313 60 points EOI submitted on 16 January 2016


----------



## shahram1 (Dec 13, 2015)

I have applied in Engineering Technologist category for both 189 with 60 points and 190 NSW with 60+5 points on 10th January 2016.
However I am interested in 189. I am afraid of getting invitation in 190 earlier for NSW. As i will be blocked to get invitation for 189 for 60 days then.
please suggest whether i should withdraw for 190 state sponsorship?? As 190 was for safe side only, but here it is optimum that i will get invitation for 189 in coming rounds with 60 points.

EOI Submitted: 10-01-2016
189: 60 Points
190: 60+5 points NSW
Engineering technologist


----------



## shahram1 (Dec 13, 2015)

I have applied in Engineering Technologist category for both 189 with 60 points and 190 NSW with 60+5 points on 10th January 2016.
However I am interested in 189. I am afraid of getting invitation in 190 earlier for NSW. As i will be blocked to get invitation for 189 for 60 days then.
please suggest whether i should withdraw for 190 state sponsorship?? As 190 was for safe side only, but here it is optimum that i will get invitation for 189 in coming rounds with 60 points.

EOI Submitted: 10-01-2016
189: 60 Points
190: 60+5 points NSW
Engineering technologist


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new on this forum and i have a few questions if someone here is ready to assist me with.
> 
> ...



It's probably not that nobody wants to assist you: it does get pretty f***ing frustrating when people post the same question on multiple threads, though.

1: What do you want help with here? Will you have dependents you want to have included on a PR visa application is all it's asking. Yes, if you have dependents who should be included (this will include spouses and children, even if they are not travelling immediately).

As for help on whether your partner will travel with you or not, I'd suggest try not p*ssing them off in the meantime in order for this one to be a "Yes".

2. If your degree took only one year to complete, you're answering incorrectly by putting down three years.

3. No, it shouldn't matter if you're applying for a 189 or 190 - this will primarily be for consideration of 489 visas, I dare say.


----------



## eng.amr.mahmoud (Dec 16, 2015)

shahram1 said:


> I have applied in Engineering Technologist category for both 189 with 60 points and 190 NSW with 60+5 points on 10th January 2016.
> However I am interested in 189. I am afraid of getting invitation in 190 earlier for NSW. As i will be blocked to get invitation for 189 for 60 days then.
> please suggest whether i should withdraw for 190 state sponsorship?? As 190 was for safe side only, but here it is optimum that i will get invitation for 189 in coming rounds with 60 points.
> 
> ...


I guess you have a chance in getting your invitation this month for 189 cause the cut off date was 14/12/15 for 8th of jan round and the next round on 22 jan will be 2400 for 189 so who knows maybe you will be luck to get your invitation this month.
anyway it will appear next couple of days.


----------



## venkats (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks for reply Nilesh. Ye I realized after looking at skill select invitation rounds. I got a invite for 190 2 months back, didn't want to take it as I have friends in other cities. Hope I get it by June...


----------



## sandeep3004 (Nov 10, 2015)

pavan4u said:


> Yes mate. I applied under 221111 Accountant General category. It's been a long wait for us. I don't see many invitations even from NSW with less than 70 points.


I am also in the same boat. checking my emails 24*7.


----------



## shahram1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks eng.amr.mahmoud


----------



## simon.ghosh (Aug 28, 2015)

Few more questions on documentation for VISA application after ITA.


1. For employment reference do I need to submit details of complete roles and responsibilities in company letter head? My concern is that I have not intimated my current employer (for last 2.5 years) about my intentions to apply for PR and to get that from HR I have to provide reasons as to why I'm requesting for such letter. I'm little uncomfortable doing that at this stage. Also not sure my previous employer (for 12years) would entertain such requests or not.

2. Also for tax documentation do I need to submit Form 16 given by the employer or the acknowledgement of tax returns filed by me?

Thanks.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

simon.ghosh said:


> Few more questions on documentation for VISA application after ITA.
> 
> 
> 1. For employment reference do I need to submit details of complete roles and responsibilities in company letter head? My concern is that I have not intimated my current employer (for last 2.5 years) about my intentions to apply for PR and to get that from HR I have to provide reasons as to why I'm requesting for such letter. I'm little uncomfortable doing that at this stage. Also not sure my previous employer (for 12years) would entertain such requests or not.
> ...


This is a thread regarding people who have submitted an EOI and are waiting for an invitation. If you have been invited and are completing your application, then I'd suggest you either find a thread about that topic or start your own thread.


----------



## simon.ghosh (Aug 28, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> This is a thread regarding people who have submitted an EOI and are waiting for an invitation. If you have been invited and are completing your application, then I'd suggest you either find a thread about that topic or start your own thread.



Hi Maggie,

Thanks for your response. I'm yet to receive the invite however now that I have 75 points, I'm hoping to get the invite in next round. Meanwhile I'm also readying the documents so that I can lodge my application quickly.

I would appreciate if anyone can answer my queries here else point me to some relevant active threads to get the clarifications.

Thanks once again.


----------



## CharS (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi guys, 

Does anyone know what time about the letters are issued so I dont sit by my computer all day like a possessed person on 22 Jan?

________________________
271311 (solicitor)
60points 
EOI submitted 05/01/2016


----------



## ssai22 (Jan 20, 2016)

I have applied my EOI on 20/01/2016 at 60 points for 189 visa under 261313. when can i expect my invite considering the fact that queue is very heavy?


----------



## sanjay kumar (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi 
i have applied for 261312 EOI submitted 26/08/2015 with 55+5 NSW SS. I am eagerly awaiting for invitation. How long do you think I have to wait for invitation. Should I expect to get invited in 22nd January round or is it still gonna be a long painful wait.


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

sanjay kumar said:


> Hi
> i have applied for 261312 EOI submitted 26/08/2015 with 55+5 NSW SS. I am eagerly awaiting for invitation. How long do you think I have to wait for invitation. Should I expect to get invited in 22nd January round or is it still gonna be a long painful wait.


Hello Sanjay,
Tomorrow the invitations will be out for 189.. We are not sure on what basis NSW is inviting people.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

ashwin.nooli said:


> Hello Sanjay,
> Tomorrow the invitations will be out for 189.. We are not sure on what basis NSW is inviting people.


State Sponsorship (190) invitations can (and do) come out at any time, not necessarily the same time as 189 invites.


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

CharS said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Does anyone know what time about the letters are issued so I dont sit by my computer all day like a possessed person on 22 Jan?
> 
> ...


usually within the first hour of 22nd (ie 12:00AM to 01:00AM)


----------



## CharS (Jan 8, 2016)

aussieby2016 said:


> CharS said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...



Thanks so much!


----------



## Theshi (Nov 9, 2015)

CharS said:


> Thanks so much!



Anytime after 3pm South African time on the 21st...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

12 Hours to go ! Good luck to everyone who has been waiting for a ages to get an invite, especially the prorata ones, your wait may be over tonight


----------



## frank_honest (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi Theshi. I'm battling to get a PCC. Been to a SAPS station and done the finger prints but when I check website with my details I get the"No records found for this ID no " how did you get yours done?


----------



## nexus24 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hey everyone,

I'm one of the hopefuls to get invited soon. Details are:

Occupation: *233511 - Industrial Engineer*
Points : *60 pts *(Age (25 yo) - 30 pts, Deg Certification - 15 pts , Work Exp (3 yrs) - 5 pts, IELTS (R-7,L-8,W-7,S-7)
EOI Lodgement: *24/12/2015*

AUS Timeline
IELTS: 17/05/2014 (R-7,L-8,W-7,S-7)
Visa 476 Lodgement: 02/06/2014
CO Allocated and Request for Medicals: 19/06/2014
Medicals: 04/07/2014
Visa 476 Grant: 09/07/2014
----
Flight to Sydney: 26/05/2015
EA Lodgement (Express + Work Experience): 15/12/2015
EA Outcome: 24/12/2015
EOI 189 Lodgement: 24/12/2015
----
ITA for Visa 189:￼ ???
Visa 189 Lodgement: ???
Visa 189 Grant: ???


----------



## CharS (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi Frank_Honest, I used someone else to assist with my PCC at the SAPS but they were useless. I hear these guys are pretty good 
http://www.passportassist.co.za/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=81&Itemid=178

Good luck!


----------



## frank_honest (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi Char. Thanks. Really appreciate it.


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

09 hrs 15mins to go.....all the best...hope majority of us get the invitation today.....


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

All the best to everyone awaiting the invite!


----------



## Prathap (Jun 15, 2015)

All the best guys...!


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> All the best to everyone awaiting the invite!


Thanks Rahul!

Dhijaj/All

any 65 pointers for 2613 for this round?
I haven't seen any 65 pointers in google tracker as of now.
hope it will be a good move for 60 pointers in this round 


All the best! Cheers!!


----------



## nilesh.ind (Nov 30, 2015)

Buddy, I hope for the same 
Though I have seen person 2 days back in this thread (belapmehta) so we have only 1 65 pointer this round.
Lets hope most of the 60 pointers are happy today.
Guysss... less than 8 hrs remaining... :fingerscrossed:
let's hope for the best. and please update the forum if anyone receives the invitation.


rrc123 said:


> Thanks Rahul!
> 
> Dhijaj/All
> 
> ...


----------



## belapmehta (Dec 20, 2015)

nilesh.ind said:


> Buddy, I hope for the same
> Though I have seen person 2 days back in this thread (belapmehta) so we have only 1 65 pointer this round.
> Lets hope most of the 60 pointers are happy today.
> Guysss... less than 8 hrs remaining... :fingerscrossed:
> let's hope for the best. and please update the forum if anyone receives the invitation.


I applied ...with 65 points


----------



## warhunter (Dec 22, 2015)

my friend submitted his application last week. got a direct grant today. did not even do a PCC. that is so lucky!


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

guys,
recent waiting list for 261313 ?? can anyone upload the latest waiting list??

Thanks!


----------



## Prathap (Jun 15, 2015)

zeesharp said:


> guys,
> recent waiting list for 261313 ?? can anyone upload the latest waiting list??
> 
> Thanks!


Check Here


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks Prathap and all the best to everyone who is waiting for Invitiation especially 261313


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

nexus24 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm one of the hopefuls to get invited soon. Details are:
> 
> ...



I think you have a good chance of getting invited today as the cut-off was 14/12/15 ... good luck


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi All, 

What is the chance of gettting invites for 2613. As the cut off date for non-prorata was only till 14/12/2015 3:04PM last time, chances for 2613 would be lesser this time also ? 

any analysis on this pls ?


----------



## KV1990 (Sep 29, 2015)

rrc123 said:


> Thanks Rahul!
> 
> Dhijaj/All
> 
> ...


I am a 65 pointer for 261313. All the best to everyone!


----------



## DT2702 (Jan 13, 2016)

Guys ,

Is there a specific time window (in terms of exact hour of a day), when the invites are distributed? 

I have seen some posts saying number of hours remaining but it will be helpful, if someone can specify the exact time window in IST (Indian Standard Time).

All the best everyone.

Regards,
DT2702


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

DT2702 said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Is there a specific time window (in terms of exact hour of a day), when the invites are distributed?
> 
> ...


Normally if there were only 1150 invitations it would be from 6:30pm - 7:00pm IST (00:00-00:30 Sydney time). But since the volume has increased to 2400 invitations like last time, the invitation windows is now approximately from 6:30-7:30pm IST. 

*
4h 46 min to go guys  Good luck!!!*



.


----------



## Theshi (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi, our agent will do the pcc's for us. We did the one from our home country last year december


----------



## frank_honest (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks Theshi - that's a load of your shoulders - getting a pcc isn't an easy process.


----------



## nexus24 (Jan 11, 2016)

mmon said:


> I think you have a good chance of getting invited today as the cut-off was 14/12/15 ... good luck


That's great news! I hope many will get invited today then! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## saifjunaid (Jan 7, 2014)

The cutoff for software was 25/06/15 i have applied on 26/06/2015.I am expecting it today.Just wanted to know once i get an invite can i apply directly or first i should get the PCC and medical to apply?


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

saifjunaid said:


> The cutoff for software was 25/06/15 i have applied on 26/06/2015.I am expecting it today.Just wanted to know once i get an invite can i apply directly or first i should get the PCC and medical to apply?


ur application will only be completed once both details are uploaded.....hence u can do either of the two.....


----------



## Phoenix2135 (Nov 1, 2015)

aussieby2016 said:


> ur application will only be completed once both details are uploaded.....hence u can do either of the two.....


What is the difference between " Date of Effective " and Date of Submitted " ?

Which one will be considered for invitation ?

I submitted my EOI on 23/12/2015 and did some changes on 19/01/2016 ,but points are same ( just edited some dates on my skilled employment )

So finally which date will be taken for invitation round ? 

Please advise


----------



## saifjunaid (Jan 7, 2014)

aussieby2016 said:


> ur application will only be completed once both details are uploaded.....hence u can do either of the two.....


Yes but i have read in some forum, we need to receive a request from CO to apply for PCC. 
I have Tried filling the form here http://apps.appolice.gov.in/pcchyderabad/applicantdetails.aspx

but it is asking me Challan Transaction Number and E-Seva Center	to create a registration


----------



## Hindry86 (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi friends,
I wish everybody get invitations who are waiting from longtime.


----------



## bimaldas_bl (Aug 5, 2015)

saifjunaid said:


> Yes but i have read in some forum, we need to receive a request from CO to apply for PCC.
> I have Tried filling the form here PCC - Applicant Details
> 
> but it is asking me Challan Transaction Number and E-Seva Center	to create a registration


I think PCC is taken from passport office. You have to apply from Passport Seva Home | Indian Passport | Passport | Passport Seva Project. While applying the system will ask you to select the country to which PCC is required, once you fill up the form and pay, you can book an appointment. Its pretty straight forward. Some passport offices may ask for invitation letter to issue PCC.


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

saifjunaid said:


> The cutoff for software was 25/06/15 i have applied on 26/06/2015.I am expecting it today.Just wanted to know once i get an invite can i apply directly or first i should get the PCC and medical to apply?



You can lodge the visa by paying the fee. You can upload PCC and medical at later point of time.


----------



## Tatty teddy (Sep 29, 2015)

Good luck to all of us guys..
Having the EOI date as 16/12/2015, I stand a good chance? Don't i?


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

Prathap said:


> Check Here


Anyone has the waiting list for 263111?


----------



## satifali (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm waiting for 263111 since March 2015


----------



## saifjunaid (Jan 7, 2014)

bimaldas_bl said:


> I think PCC is taken from passport office. You have to apply from Passport Seva Home | Indian Passport | Passport | Passport Seva Project. While applying the system will ask you to select the country to which PCC is required, once you fill up the form and pay, you can book an appointment. Its pretty straight forward. Some passport offices may ask for invitation letter to issue PCC.


Yes its redirecting me to the same page  There its asking me the Challan Transaction number and E-Seva Center .


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

*33 mins to go *



.


----------



## bimaldas_bl (Aug 5, 2015)

saifjunaid said:


> Yes its redirecting me to the same page  There its asking me the Challan Transaction number and E-Seva Center .


Really? One of my friend took from Bangalore. It was straight forward process. Select police verification certificate once logged in passport seva kendra website, fill in applicaton, pay fee and schedule an appointment. He walked into the passport office and got PCC with in 10-15 min.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Tell me what is going on! Times Up!


----------



## v_2jsin (Dec 11, 2015)

I am also eagerly waiting with EOI Submitted on 12th Jan '16 with 80 Points. Hope I get it today.


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello all,

Anyone with 2613 , please update


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

v_2jsin said:


> I am also eagerly waiting with EOI Submitted on 12th Jan '16 with 80 Points. Hope I get it today.


You should've got it by now! It is already 00:06


----------



## saifjunaid (Jan 7, 2014)

Dint get yet.is there a chance to get it in spam?


----------



## nexus24 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hey guys,

Got the invite! Wohoo! Checked skillselect. No email yet though.

Occupation: 233511 - Industrial Engineer
Points : 60 pts (Age (25 yo) - 30 pts, Deg Certification - 15 pts , Work Exp (3 yrs) - 5 pts, IELTS (R-7,L-8,W-7,S-7)
EOI Lodgement: 24/12/2015
ITA: 22/01/2016


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

nexus24 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Got the invite! Wohoo! Checked skillselect. No email yet though.
> 
> ...



COngrats Nexus and All the Best !!


----------



## v_2jsin (Dec 11, 2015)

Nothing yet though !!


----------



## saifjunaid (Jan 7, 2014)

nexus24 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Got the invite! Wohoo! Checked skillselect. No email yet though.
> 
> ...


How did u check it?


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

saifjunaid said:


> How did u check it?



He checked by logging into SKill select portal


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Check in EOI Account.


----------



## Phoenix2135 (Nov 1, 2015)

I am a civil engineer and invited today !

I submitted my EOI on 23/12/2015 with 60 points only !!


----------



## Phoenix2135 (Nov 1, 2015)

I got invitation today !


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

Phoenix2135 said:


> I am invited !



Could you please tell us your skill, points and EOI submitted date


----------



## deep07 (Oct 10, 2015)

Got invite guys!!
Good luck everyone.
261313 
EOI date 11/07/15 60 points
Cheers!!


----------



## Robi.bd (Oct 24, 2015)

Invited, no email yet. Checked from skill select.


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

Anyone of the below guys, can you pls update the status.

saifjunaid
auscol1984
shebyjose
preetikhanna
risingmars
biswa
Kratimek
Simam
Robi.bd
arunkareer
nolan.tellis 
Sai_Lakshmi
ashwin.nooli


----------



## suruworks (Aug 6, 2015)

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Could you please tell us your skill, points and EOI submitted date


So sreelatha, you haven't received it this time?


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

deep07 said:


> Got invite guys!!
> Good luck everyone.
> 261313
> EOI date 11/07/15 60 points
> Cheers!!


Thank you so much. I hope also might have got invite. Mine is 261311.


----------



## v_2jsin (Dec 11, 2015)

Got the invite !! Yipeeeeee


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

suruworks said:


> So sreelatha, you haven't received it this time?


Hi Suru,

I have applied through an agent. So I cannot know until they update me.


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Anyone of the below guys, can you pls update the status.
> 
> saifjunaid
> auscol1984
> ...


You should have gotten yours. so far up to 11/07 got invited.


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

deep07 said:


> Got invite guys!!
> Good luck everyone.
> 261313
> EOI date 11/07/15 60 points
> Cheers!!


Congrats...mine eoi date is 12th july 2015...i hope i will aslo get invitation...good luck to you!


----------



## saifjunaid (Jan 7, 2014)

deep07 said:


> Got invite guys!!
> Good luck everyone.
> 261313
> EOI date 11/07/15 60 points
> Cheers!!


Mine is 26/-6/2015 still did not get invite yet ?did u receive an email?


----------



## suruworks (Aug 6, 2015)

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Hi Suru,
> 
> I have applied through an agent. So I cannot know until they update me.


Aah...I C...I am expecting it to reach at least until 4th July...Let's hope you have got it...All the Best.


----------



## deep07 (Oct 10, 2015)

Not email. Checked status in skillselect. Its changed from submitted to invited!!


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Okay now 2613 finally reached until 14 July! Much to go guys! Let's see how many gets invited


----------



## P1mishra (Nov 5, 2015)

hi All,

Not sure, but after logging in to skill select, my status got changed to invited from submitted, though haven't recieved any email.

EOI - 6Aug2015, 261313, 60Points.


----------



## risingmars (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Got invited today. EOI submission date in signature.

No email yet. Checked status in SkillSelect.

lane:


----------



## Hindry86 (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi 
I got invitation jst right now and I applied on 7 jan 2016 under reg nurse 254499.
Thanks to all
Dont loose hope wait for next round.


----------



## syedusman1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hello guys,
INVITED
26313
*EOI SUBMITTED: 7th September 2015
Points: 60* 

 THANKS EVERY ONE


----------



## shebyjose (Oct 15, 2015)

Hurraayyyyy!!! I got the invitation.....

189 | 261313 | 60 pts | EOI Sub: 28/Jun/2015 | 
Invitation received: 08/Jan/2016 | Visa Applied: 22/Jan/2016


----------



## saifjunaid (Jan 7, 2014)

BINGO!!!!!
EOI Status
Status: INVITED

26/06/2015 
software 
60 points

Now what should be the next step


----------



## deep07 (Oct 10, 2015)

Got the email from skillselect now.
261313 60 points eoi:11/7


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Okay now 2613 finally reached until 14 July! Much to go guys! Let's see how many gets invited


How do you claim that till 14th july 2015 backlog is cleared? could you please explain?

Thanks!


----------



## nexus24 (Jan 11, 2016)

I also know someone with a non-prorata skillcode with 60 points who got invited today. EOI lodgement was 18/01/2016. 

And congrats to everyone who got invited! Good luck again guys!


----------



## risingmars (Nov 21, 2015)

shebyjose said:


> Hurraayyyyy!!! I got the invitation.....
> 
> 189 | 261313 | 60 pts | EOI Sub: 28/Jun/2015 |
> Invitation received: 08/Jan/2016 | Visa Applied: 22/Jan/2016


Hi Sheby,

You applied the Visa also..That was fast.....

Cheers


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

syedusman1 said:


> Hello guys,
> INVITED
> 26313
> *EOI SUBMITTED: 7th September 2015
> ...


whats 26313?


----------



## suruworks (Aug 6, 2015)

Are you sure?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Thank you so much. I hope also might have got invite. Mine is 261311.



You defiantly did. Congrats!


----------



## dhruv_sahai (Mar 16, 2014)

Invited..... 263111- 60 Points.


----------



## anybody2 (Aug 8, 2015)

Have to check but got an mail for 2613 60 pts from 6 Aug as well.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

zeesharp said:


> How do you claim that till 14th july 2015 backlog is cleared? could you please explain?
> 
> Thanks!


Now up to September 4 is cleared. One guy from 261313 with 60 points said that he got invited! Massive Invitation!


----------



## nexus24 (Jan 11, 2016)

Email message from skill select received!


----------



## syedusman1 (Mar 25, 2015)

mmon said:


> whats 26313?


sorry it's 261313 Software Engineer
In happiness i skipped letters


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

syedusman1 said:


> Hello guys,
> INVITED
> 26313
> *EOI SUBMITTED: 7th September 2015
> ...



261313? 60 points?

Congrats!


----------



## syedusman1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Now up to September 4 is cleared. One guy from 261313 with 60 points said that he got invited! Massive Invitation!


I have received 261313 Software Engineer applied on *7th September 2015*


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

syedusman1 said:


> sorry it's 261313 Software Engineer
> In happiness i skipped letters


Good stuff ! So up to 7th sept so far.


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

anybody2 said:


> Have to check but got an mail for 2613 60 pts from 6 Aug as well.


Hi All

Got Invite 
this is a very good round for 2613.
Thanks to all for your wonderful support.
wish you all the very best 

Cheers!!


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

signature says it all............


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

syedusman1 said:


> sorry it's 261313 Software Engineer
> In happiness i skipped letters


Everything is forgiven today! Celebrate Software Engineers! Get your luggage!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saifjunaid said:


> BINGO!!!!!
> EOI Status
> Status: INVITED
> 
> ...




Congrats! update your status in the signature and trackers and apply for visa


----------



## shebyjose (Oct 15, 2015)

risingmars said:


> Hi Sheby,
> 
> You applied the Visa also..That was fast.....
> 
> Cheers


I was in full swing... Positions got changed... sorry for the wrong data... But I will apply today itself... No more waiting.. 

189 | 261313 | 60 pts | EOI Sub: 28/Jun/2015 | 
Invitation received: 22/Jan/2016 | Visa Applied: 22/Jan/2016


----------



## Inderk (Oct 13, 2015)

Yippeeee !!!

Invited ( though mail awaited ), all the best to the people out there waiting !

EOI submitted : 02/01/2016
Points :60
Code: 263111


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

aussieby2016 said:


> signature says it all............


Congrats mate !!! Happy for you


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

DIBP just gave me shocker..!!! 

2613XX
60 pts
12/08/2015
INVITED!!!!!!!!


----------



## suruworks (Aug 6, 2015)

2613 has moved more than 45 days...It's going Crazy out there....


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

suruworks said:


> 2613 has moved more than 45 days...It's going Crazy out there....


Na, officially according to the current trend they moved more or equal to 71 days.


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

mmon said:


> That would have been true if the number of invitations this round would have been around 1150, but since it's going to be 2400 they are probably end up finishing off the non-prorata and will invite a lot of prorata to fill up the rest. They only invited half of the quota for 2613, so there are plenty of spaces left, plus so what if the ceiling is reached ? They need to shift the line since people are still waiting since June. They will end up inviting those applicants one way or another so they may as well move the line up as much as possible while they can. That's just my opinion.





Maggie-May24 said:


> A lot of people wish it worked that way, but what happens is the ceiling is reached and no more invitations are issued until July. This is what happened to several occupation codes last year (2611xx, 2613xx and 2211xx) so they now have a pro-rata syste for these. But now that some of the backlog is clearing, more 60-point applicants may receive invitations in the next rounds.


*So I was correct after all.*


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*Congratulations to all invited!!! Very impressive for software engineers! Confirmed up too 7th of September for 60 pointers!!*


----------



## biswa (Aug 14, 2015)

Is everything right at DIBP ? It seems massive progress for 2613XX.

I have got invited - 189/261313/EOI 30th Jun

Congratulations to Everyone who got Invite today.

Thanks
Biswa


----------



## shebyjose (Oct 15, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Na, officially according to the current trend they moved more or equal to 71 days.


This is the month for Software Engineers....
Congratulations all... Long wait ended for many....

Celebrate the DAY....   

Cheers!!!!


----------



## Inderk (Oct 13, 2015)

Thank you!!

Do you know what the next steps would be like or if you can point to the thread that has all the info.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Congratulations to all of those who were eagerly waiting for the invitations.. T.T


----------



## KV1990 (Sep 29, 2015)

Congrats to all you guys who got invited along with me today and I am happy for people who got invited after a long wait. All the best everyone!


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

v_2jsin said:


> Got the invite !! Yipeeeeee


Congratulations v_2jsin


----------



## Kratimek (Mar 23, 2015)

I have applied through agent . I need to wait until I get update from them.
261312 60 01/07/2015


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

Inderk said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Do you know what the next steps would be like or if you can point to the thread that has all the info.


Follow these 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-1525.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang-17.html

Good luck!


----------



## kumar.ram2736 (Mar 10, 2015)

I was eligible for 60 points for SOFTWARE ENGINEER from 1st of Sep 2015, I do not know whether my agent have made changes in the previous nsw 190 EOI or he has submitted the new one....sent an email last week for clarification, no response till now??
I really hope that there is an active EOI for 189 effective from 1st sep 2015...
Praying for the best....if not I have to wait for NSW invite...how bad is that !!!!


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

Did any accountant receive an invite?


----------



## shebyjose (Oct 15, 2015)

Inderk said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Do you know what the next steps would be like or if you can point to the thread that has all the info.



I hope you are looking for visa application process. Please go through the below links... It will guide you...


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship_feb-2015-a-449.html#post7295521

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-334.html#post7415714

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-1221-required-self-spouse-7.html#post7318041

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...aiting-january-2016-round-16.html#post9032434

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship_feb-2015-a-480.html#post7332529

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-may-2015-visa-applicants-43.html#post7487802

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ting-december-2015-round-141.html#post9031642


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

Kratimek said:


> I have applied through agent . I need to wait until I get update from them.
> 261312 60 01/07/2015


You definitely got it mate .. take it easy


----------



## prabhuranjan (Dec 13, 2013)

Congratulations to all who got invited.. Great progress..


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

2613 Oct Nov EOIers tell us your story!


----------



## dhruv_sahai (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey guys,

Congratulations to all who are invited.
Iam really thankful to this forum and all the members who helped me out and gave me hope...

Half the task is complete.
See my updated signatures..

Looks like backlog till 6-Jan - 15 is cleared.

Or it may be occupation based.
If it is so may i ask if there is anyone with 263111 who did not get the invite today and applied for EOI prior 6th Jan-15 ?


----------



## syedusman1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Everything is forgiven today! Celebrate Software Engineers! Get your luggage!


hahaha thank you for sharing our happiness. Much Appreciated


----------



## warenick (Apr 7, 2015)

14.08.15 Invited


----------



## abhisheksth (Apr 5, 2015)

If it is indeed 7th September, then it looks like 2613s made a huge advancement in this round after so much frustrated months of retard progress. Happy days are finally here


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

mmon said:


> Congrats mate !!! Happy for you


thanks buddy...cheers....


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

Any 2613's in October? or after the 7th of Sept ?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

biswa said:


> Is everything right at DIBP ? It seems massive progress for 2613XX.
> 
> I have got invited - 189/261313/EOI 30th Jun
> 
> ...


Biswa forget about anything be wrong or right with DIBP just enjoy the moment with your invitation. Best wishes


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Please anyone after 7 Sept 2016


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Please anyone after 7 Sept 2016


I think we can call it off for today ... moving from 26/6 to 07/09 is pretty good  

BIG CONGRATS TO EVERYONE WHO GOT INVITED TODAY


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Out of curiosity have I submitted both 189 and 190 correctly? Just to make sure.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

HI All,
I was seeing my points breakup PDF file.

there are 2 things confusing

Date submitted is around 18 nov.
then there is Date of effect: that date is 14 dec.

Guys any light on this?


----------



## abhisheksth (Apr 5, 2015)

mmon said:


> I think we can call it off for today ... moving from 26/6 to 07/09 is pretty good
> 
> BIG CONGRATS TO EVERYONE WHO GOT INVITED TODAY


September 7 seems too good to be true. I wish and pray this is not some confusion that happened a few months back when a 65 pointers mistakenly thought s/he was a 60 pointer.


----------



## hiren20 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hindry86 said:


> Hi
> I got invitation jst right now and I applied on 7 jan 2016 under reg nurse 254499.
> Thanks to all
> Dont loose hope wait for next round.


Hi I applied on 24 December through agent, with 60 pts. Don't know the status yet. Were you having 60 or more points??


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Out of curiosity have I submitted both 189 and 190 correctly? Just to make sure.


I think it looks fine to me, but why did you submit both 189 and 190 on the same EOI ?


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

anyone in ICT BA category invited with 60 points


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

mmon said:


> I think it looks fine to me, but why did you submit both 189 and 190 on the same EOI ?


That's what people from this forum told me to do. What is wrong with it?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

congratulations to all those who got their invites for 22Jan2016 rounds. now, for those who had submitted a separate EOI for visa 190, kindly withdraw ASAP for the benefit of others especially 55 pointers. thank you.


----------



## AnhNgo (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi guys,

Just got my invitation now. I applied EOI on 14/01/2016 under SC189 Mechanical Engineer with 60pts.

Thanks God! I didn't even think I will have it this soon.

It seems that the EOI pool for Mechanical Engineer is running out so that they reach my EOI very soon.

I hope the best for those who are waiting for invitations. Definitely you guys will get it soon.


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

Steiger said:


> That's what people from this forum told me to do. What is wrong with it?


It's better to submit 1 EOI for each subclass. If you submit the 2 together, whichever one you get first will block you from receiving an invitation for the second. At least that's what the seniors said here on the forum as far as I recall


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

mmon said:


> It's better to submit 1 EOI for each subclass. If you submit the 2 together, whichever one you get first will block you from receiving an invitation for the second. At least that's what the seniors said here on the forum as far as I recall


Yes but if I get 190 invitation I will definitely go for 190 visa whichever comes first. But I heard that submitting with different EOI accounts can block others from getting an invitation if I fail to withdraw.  Anyways thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## bimaldas_bl (Aug 5, 2015)

Got invited ...!!!!


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Yes but if I get 190 invitation I will definitely go for 190 visa whichever comes first. But I heard that submitting with different EOI accounts can block others from getting an invitation if I fail to withdraw.  Anyways thanks for the confirmation!


Yes it will impact others, good thing you took that into consideration  I only wanted the 189 so I didn't bother with the 190. But good luck, things are looking up for you guys now.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

mmon said:


> Yes it will impact others, good thing you took that into consideration  I only wanted the 189 so I didn't bother with the 190. But good luck, things are looking up for you guys now.


If I were in your situation, I would only open up 189 visa. But the situation was really dire just before 2 hours ago.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

I have to say that those 2613 with Oct and Nov EOI submitters have lost the confidence and do not bother checking their status.


----------



## warhunter (Dec 22, 2015)

Sent in my application today. good luck to those still waiting.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Guys - Sorry I was not following this thread , confident I would never ever get an invite for 189 but I have just received one..

Can some one confirm if it's true.. Have they cleared such backlog..


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Guys - Sorry I was not following this thread , confident I would never ever get an invite for 189 but I have just received one..
> 
> Can some one confirm if it's true.. Have they cleared such backlog..


Yes it is true and you received 190 invitation and how come you can get invite for 189 now? Wouldn't one get cancelled automatically?


----------



## saifjunaid (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi what is the Fee for applying for 189. is it the same or changed?please let me know what is the best way to pay from india?


----------



## satifali (Nov 8, 2015)

I have been waiting under 263111 for 190 since March 2015. I hope I'm a one of the lucky ones too like others soon.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

satifali said:


> I have been waiting under 263111 for 190 since March 2015. I hope I'm a one of the lucky ones too like others soon.


Why are you applying under 190 when 189 is wide open?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Guys - Sorry I was not following this thread , confident I would never ever get an invite for 189 but I have just received one..
> 
> Can some one confirm if it's true.. Have they cleared such backlog..


Good Things Always Come In Threes  the third one will be a quick grant mate! 

Good luck


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

Got the invite today..Yaay! All the best for fellow applicants and hope our dream comes true!


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Good Things Always Come In Threes  the third one will be a quick grant mate!
> 
> Good luck


Hi Andy - Anyway to cancel my 190. Can you please advise , I'm unable to see withdraw option in EOI now.

Should I have to write to nsw stating this reason and cancel it so that 55 pointer will get in. Sorry mate , I never thought this would happen. Backlog cleared in record time frame.


----------



## warhunter (Dec 22, 2015)

Waiting for my payment to go through BPay and my application will be sent. Yay!


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Guys.. go out and party.. such a bumper bonanza for all the 60 pointers out there....


----------



## satifali (Nov 8, 2015)

dedm said:


> satifali said:
> 
> 
> > I have been waiting under 263111 for 190 since March 2015. I hope I'm a one of the lucky ones too like others soon.
> ...


Because I am with 55+5 due to age factor mate. And couldn't get 20 for IELTS.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

krish4aus said:


> Hi Andy - Anyway to cancel my 190. Can you please advise , I'm unable to see withdraw option in EOI now.
> 
> Should I have to write to nsw stating this reason and cancel it so that 55 pointer will get in. Sorry mate , I never thought this would happen. Backlog cleared in record time frame.


You can write to NSW and cancel your application. You will not receive your money back but by doing so you can spare one position for NSW aspirant. And that's invaluable!


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

I wish DIBP continue sending 2400 invitations per round...


----------



## dmbonfim (Jan 3, 2016)

Got invited..


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

saifjunaid said:


> Hi what is the Fee for applying for 189. is it the same or changed?please let me know what is the best way to pay from india?


1600AUD + taxes


----------



## hemaa (Sep 8, 2015)

Hearty Congrats to everyone who got invited today.. hurry up with your process for next level..All the very best..


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Dear all
Many congratulations for getting invites. Especially to those pro rata occupations who were waiting from long. I think non pro rata get cleared up to date. 
But please in state of excitement do got forget to withdraw your 190 EOI immediately as there might be round for NSW tommorow. It will benefit enormously to 55 pointers waiting for NSW.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> You can write to NSW and cancel your application. You will not receive your money back but by doing so you can spare one position for NSW aspirant. And that's invaluable!


Thanks a lot, yes I have done that now.


----------



## Theshi (Nov 9, 2015)

Got invited!!!! now on to the next stage..... congrats to those who got invited and to all those who didn't just be patient, it will happen for you.....


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi All, Can you please confirm how much will the application charges be..? Is it 3600 AUD? Just got this from the fare calculator. Thank you.


----------



## warhunter (Dec 22, 2015)

sriveha said:


> Hi All, Can you please confirm how much will the application charges be..? Is it 3600 AUD? Just got this from the fare calculator. Thank you.



Yes you got it right. Trust yourself mate. U saw it from the website. It can't be wrong


----------



## varun_gupta11 (Dec 7, 2015)

261313 60pts 13/Aug/15
Applied through agent..will it be through?


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

Congrats to all 2613 invitees...really happy for you guys..all the best


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

2611xx moved to its best on 22nd Jan Round. The cut off was 3rd Oct and the last person who reported receiving invite is 2aussieR with DOE 29th November. 
This round has turned out to be the best for 60 pointers as their waiting time is coming to an end.


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

*Got invitation for 60 points (EOI submission - 12th Aug 2015)*

I got the invite for 189
60 points
2613 (Software and Applications Programmers)
EOI submitted on 10th August 2015
got invitation - 21 Jan 2016(with 60 points)
Almost waited for 5 months


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

varun_gupta11 said:


> 261313 60pts 13/Aug/15
> Applied through agent..will it be through?


I submitted with 60 points for 2613 on Aug 10 2015, got today. so you might get this time or next run.


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

Admin,

Can someone please start a thread for those awaiting Feb 2016 invite?
Also update on the pro rata list? hoping next invitation DIBP does another 2,400 to cover clear backlog for 2613**.

Hopeful to get invited with my DOE for SC189 being 27/09/2015 and SC190 at 03/12/2015.

fingers crossed


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

Congratz to everyone who got invited today. Hope you all get your grants very quickly as well.

In the mean time if you have got multiple EOIs, please don't forget to withdraw your 189 NSW applications for poor 55+ pointers like us.

Hope to hear from you all soon when you are in Australia.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

satifali said:


> Because I am with 55+5 due to age factor mate. And couldn't get 20 for IELTS.




If I was you, I would go and get some English tuitions and work on a higher English score. You can also alternatively try and get some extra work experience or see if you can complete an interpreter test with NAATI.


----------



## sydk_aus (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi guys .. i have been a silent spectator in this forum since 1st Oct when i applied for my 189
been following this forum every round of invite since then .

My hearty congrats to all of you have gotten invited . From what i read it looks like the 2613*** date has moved to 7th Sept 2015 . which is quite amazing considering the progress past 2-3 rounds .

Just wondering if i am correct in estimating that it would take what 2-3 rounds more to reach 1st OCt for 261313 (60 points)?


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi,
I hope if someone could answer my question. I got state nomination 10 days, however till now I didn't receive EOI invitation. For the best of my knowledge, I should receive it automatically after state nomination. So what happened?!!!!!!!


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

sydk_aus said:


> Hi guys .. i have been a silent spectator in this forum since 1st Oct when i applied for my 189
> been following this forum every round of invite since then .
> 
> My hearty congrats to all of you have gotten invited . From what i read it looks like the 2613*** date has moved to 7th Sept 2015 . which is quite amazing considering the progress past 2-3 rounds .
> ...


At this rate, it could be 2 rounds, that's possible.
Just be cautious that there could potentially be an influx of 65+ pointer applicants now that the Christmas holidays have passed.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

AnhNgo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got my invitation now. I applied EOI on 14/01/2016 under SC189 Mechanical Engineer with 60pts.
> 
> ...


Excellent news, buddy! Now just be careful filling out and lodging that old visa application 

Soon enough, and fingers crossed, you'll be joining the burgeoning crowd of forum users who are holding their visas already. (And I am still extremely impressed how quickly the boys and girls at DIBP have been turning these around in the past month!)


----------



## nilesh.ind (Nov 30, 2015)

Congrats to the Expat Friends. :second:
With the hopes of new invitation round, lets move to the next thread of invitation.. :fingerscrossed:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ons-eagerly-awaiting-february-2016-round.html


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

nilesh.ind said:


> Congrats to the Expat Friends. :second:
> With the hopes of new invitation round, lets move to the next thread of invitation.. :fingerscrossed:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ons-eagerly-awaiting-february-2016-round.html


thanks nilesh...


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

sriveha said:


> Hi All, Can you please confirm how much will the application charges be..? Is it 3600 AUD? Just got this from the fare calculator. Thank you.


$3600+ $38.3 visa charge fee if you will be paying via credit or debit cards a little bit more for mastercard etc.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

MimoMKF said:


> Hi,
> I hope if someone could answer my question. I got state nomination 10 days, however till now I didn't receive EOI invitation. For the best of my knowledge, I should receive it automatically after state nomination. So what happened?!!!!!!!


If it is from NSW, you need to actually apply to them once you have received an invitation to apply for NSW sponsorship.


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

dedm said:


> If it is from NSW, you need to actually apply to them once you have received an invitation to apply for NSW sponsorship.


it's from VIC. i submitted EOI after submitting state nomination form by 2 days and then i provided them with EOI ID. and they acknowledged that they updated my file with EO ID.


----------



## belgianvince (Aug 8, 2015)

logged EOI on 08/07/2015 with 60 for 2613*

I might be lucky and get an invite today!!! 

If not I hope we get a handful of 60 pointer invitations out today!!


----------



## gurjitsingh (Sep 8, 2015)

:grinning: i have got the invitation for 189, applied on 13th July 2015 as a software engineer with 60 points.


----------



## pavanbl (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi all,
Finally I got an invite today after 6 months of waiting. I`m very happy now. Finally the fruit of my hardwork is rewarded.

I thank all of the forum members who helped me in keeping calm and giving all the relevant details so that I dont lose hope.


----------



## belgianvince (Aug 8, 2015)

WOOOOW ---> got invited on 22/01 with 261312 and 60 points - EOI on 08/07/2016
Did not get a mail though only invitation document on skill select.

big clearance of backlog it seems this time for "261312" = developer programmars!!! 

Thanks all and good luck to all the rest waiting.

Up to the next stage!


----------



## belgianvince (Aug 8, 2015)

belgianvince said:


> got invited on 22/01 with 261312 and 60 points - EOI on 08/07/2016!


--> 08/07/2015 that is


----------



## pavanbl (Mar 28, 2015)

Can someone please let me know the next steps for 189 after getting invite


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

pavanbl said:


> can someone please let me know the next steps for 189 after getting invite


12/2/2016


----------



## Mikh (Oct 26, 2015)

I got invited as well, code 263111, EOI submitted 18.01.2016 with 60 points.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

MimoMKF said:


> it's from VIC. i submitted EOI after submitting state nomination form by 2 days and then i provided them with EOI ID. and they acknowledged that they updated my file with EO ID.


Did you receive an email saying you were nominated by VIC?


----------



## AnhNgo (Jan 6, 2016)

ScotDownUnder said:


> Excellent news, buddy! Now just be careful filling out and lodging that old visa application
> 
> Soon enough, and fingers crossed, you'll be joining the burgeoning crowd of forum users who are holding their visas already. (And I am still extremely impressed how quickly the boys and girls at DIBP have been turning these around in the past month!)


Yeah I myself was surprised too. Hope the others EOIs will get invited soon with this rate of invitation.

Now one thing I must do is to read all the visa lodging information in our forum, which are very useful. You guys are the champs!


----------



## Tatty teddy (Sep 29, 2015)

Got my invite. Congrats to all the guys who got invites the others who are waiting, hope you all get yours soon.
241411- Secondary teacher
DOE - 16/12/2015


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Now it seems that the cut-off for 2613 with 60 pointers is somewhere between 7 Sept and 1 Oct. 

Now my question is how many invitations were issued this round? If a lot of invitations was issued, then this may be not a good news for people like me who are eagerly waiting for Feb and March round.

Hope I can get a good news from NSW 190 at least.


----------



## nexus24 (Jan 11, 2016)

warhunter said:


> Waiting for my payment to go through BPay and my application will be sent. Yay!


Same here mate! Waiting time shouldn't be a problem hopefully. 

Off topic Question: is it only after payment that you can access the medical option to get your HAP ID? 

Thanks!


----------



## pavanbl (Mar 28, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> 12/2/2016


sorry not sure what this mean?:confused2:


----------



## shahram1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Got my Invitation for Subclass 189 ..................
Engineering Technologist 
60 points
Applied: 10-01-2016
ITA 189: 22-01-2016


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi All,

I have applied EOI on 31stJuly,2015 with 60points and today on 22ndJan,2016 Visa invitation.

Thanks&Regards,
Satish.E


----------



## warhunter (Dec 22, 2015)

nexus24 said:


> Same here mate! Waiting time shouldn't be a problem hopefully.
> 
> Off topic Question: is it only after payment that you can access the medical option to get your HAP ID?
> 
> Thanks!


Ermmm. I got my hap id in December for my 457. So I already got my health check done for 189.

I don't think u have to. For my 457. Medicals happened before my application.


----------



## itsmejai (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi Friends,

Need a suggestion..

I received 190 NSW approval on 19th Jan 2016. But by following the current trend of 189, I see a chance of getting invited.. I submitted 189 with 60 points (Software Engineer) on 19th September 2015..

Is it wise to wait for next draw or shoto proceed with 190? 

It will be great if someone can provide insight on cap ceiling, 189 or 190? Etc...


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

itsmejai said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Need a suggestion..
> 
> ...


Just go for 190 visa. We never know the future trend. I may be the case that there will be another great surge of invitations next round or not. Just make the safest bet.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

itsmejai said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Need a suggestion..
> 
> ...


You have 60 days time to pay fees for visa. You can wait till next round. You should get it in that. If not, proceed with your 190.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

itsmejai said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Need a suggestion..
> 
> ...


You have 60 days to lodge your application, so you could wait to see if there is another big jump in cleaning the backlog of 60 point EOIs. If there is, then you may get invited in February. They won't publish the updated progress towards the ceiling for another week or two probably, but if it moved to Sept. 7th, then you have a good chance of getting an invitation in Feb.


----------



## RajLaj (Nov 25, 2015)

For invite, some one earlier posted 7/9/2015 for 2613 now as per latest update it is 10/9/2015.


----------



## sydk_aus (Dec 4, 2015)

I had a query guys ,
If one has to choose between 190 visa and 189 visa which one would you go for ?

Although i have neither at the moment I was just wondering about it.

I have , like most of us applied for 189 and 190 visa , though i applied for 190 on 30th Nov 
nearly 2months later after seeing the backlog of 189.

i got my NSW invite on 4th Dec and i applied on 17th Dec. I even tried getting 79+ in PTE to boost my scores of 189 before applying for 190 . 

Now its nearly 5 weeks since 190 i think i might get 190 ITA in 2 - 3 weeks ...more like hoping i will .

IF i do get 190 , should i wait for 189 since it has come so close ( unexpectedly ) , or i should proceed with 190? 

Which one is faster in getting grant ? 

I actually prefer 189 since i am not limited to any state to look for work. 
But i am not sure how many days it would take 


Would like to get your views .


----------



## Prathap (Jun 15, 2015)

RajLaj said:


> For invite, some one earlier posted 7/9/2015 for 2613 now as per latest update it is 10/9/2015.


From where did you got this update?

Thanks,
Prathap


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi All, 

I have a query. please help.

I got invite in yesterday's round. I completed the medicals already and am planning to pay the fee today and get the PCC done in next 1-2 weeks. Which date will be considered as Date of Effect for Visa Lodge. Is it the date when I pay the fee or when I submit the PCC?


----------



## Bushra Zahra (Jan 22, 2016)

Hello all
I have applied my EOI on 22 December 2015 under telecommunications network engineer 263312. My points are 60. And subclass is 189. What do you think when will I get my call???


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hearty Congratulations to all who has got invitation in the latest rounds.


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

Bushra Zahra said:


> Hello all
> I have applied my EOI on 22 December 2015 under telecommunications network engineer 263312. My points are 60. And subclass is 189. What do you think when will I get my call???


if 2400 invitations are again on the trot then probably u should expect an invitation by February 2016...... as only 40% of the scheduled no of invitations have been given out.....


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Bushra Zahra said:


> Hello all
> I have applied my EOI on 22 December 2015 under telecommunications network engineer 263312. My points are 60. And subclass is 189. What do you think when will I get my call???


You must have got invited by now.


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi all 

Cheers!
Just got a call from my consultant that I have got the invite.

Hurray

189 60 points 261313 eoi 27 august 

Regards
Robin


----------



## go2aus (Jan 22, 2016)

*Finally Invited after 4.5 months of painful & patient waiting*

Hi Guys,

I had been a silent follower of this forum since past 4.5 months.

Last 4.5 months had been most painful & patient ones & this forum had guided me through this phase with lot of detailed analysis & insights. Checking this forum had become a part of daily life.

Finally yesterday out of blue, I had received an invite for Visa Sub Class 189. A historic day in backlog clearance for 60 points 261313 code considering snail pace of earlier rounds. Hence, I would like to thanks you all for valuable information shared across this forum.

To be frank, I received more info & guidance from this forum than my agent.

Thanks again all & moving on to keep close eye on other threads regarding visa processing on this forum.

GO2AUS
Subclass 189 | 261313 | PTE-A 79+ (Overall 81, L-82, W-77, R-78 & S-90)
ACS submitted: 17-08-2015 | +ve received: 28-08-2015
EOI: 189 60 points submitted on 03-09-2015
Invite Received: 189 on 22-01-2016:heh:


Medicals completed ??-??-2016:juggle:
PCC Applied: ??-??-2016:juggle:
189 Visa lodged & docs uploaded: ??-??-2016:juggle:


----------



## Bushra Zahra (Jan 22, 2016)

I applied through consultant. But he did not call today.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

*Congrats to those who got an invite!*

Congrats guys!

What a clearence in the backlog. Anyone who filed an EOI post 03-sep-2015 and got invited with 60 points?

Looks like it is getting cleared fast. Hope all of us get invited soon


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Congrats guys!
> 
> What a clearence in the backlog. Anyone who filed an EOI post 03-sep-2015 and got invited with 60 points?
> 
> Looks like it is getting cleared fast. Hope all of us get invited soon


It is somewhere between 07 Sep ~ 26 Sep according to our database. Plus, only 40% of the total invitations for 189 visa have been issued, which means that another bonanza will happen likely in February or March (and the fact that most 60 pointers in non-prorata got invited). So we now have hope. Lets see how it progresses until March.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Now it seems that the cut-off for 2613 with 60 pointers is somewhere between 7 Sept and 1 Oct.
> 
> Now my question is how many invitations were issued this round? If a lot of invitations was issued, then this may be not a good news for people like me who are eagerly waiting for Feb and March round.
> 
> Hope I can get a good news from NSW 190 at least.


Apologies if anyone else replied to this in the interim, first I've had a chance to update myself on happenings since yesterday's invitations went out.

I don't think there's anything to worry about, Steiger. Fact is that the increased number of invitations will mean there are fewer invites for the rest of this year. That's certain. However, the fact so much progress has been made on the backlog also suggests the relative number of 65+ pointers has dropped over the past few weeks (if it had upped massively, I don't think we would have seen such an advance in the backlog).

The profession is still pro-rata for the remainder of the year, as far as I can see on the DIBP website. This should mean that only a proportion of invitations relative to the total quota will be let out in any one round.

Given they seem to be continuing with 2400 invites for the next round (of course, this could change), all else being equal to yesterday, it's not impossible that you could have an invitation before the end of March.

Worst case scenario, you don't make it for the remainder of this fiscal year, I would find it extremely hard to believe you don't receive an invitation early July / August at the latest.

I could be wrong, but looking over the stats, seems feasible. (Prob is we don't know exactly how many 60 pointers put an EOI in between September and December)


----------



## isaiasfritsch (Aug 6, 2015)

Wow!! Awesome clearance for backlog! Congratulations all!

I've applied on 16/9 and didn't get the invite this time, but will probably get on the next. wooo


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> Apologies if anyone else replied to this in the interim, first I've had a chance to update myself on happenings since yesterday's invitations went out.
> 
> I don't think there's anything to worry about, Steiger. Fact is that the increased number of invitations will mean there are fewer invites for the rest of this year. That's certain. However, the fact so much progress has been made on the backlog also suggests the relative number of 65+ pointers has dropped over the past few weeks (if it had upped massively, I don't think we would have seen such an advance in the backlog).
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your encouraging words. If this trend continues, I also speculate that I could get the invitation by the end of March (and to be frankly saying it seems that they are trying to recover the trend that happened in the last fiscal year [where up to January EOIs cleared in Jan 2015]). Surely, I also think that they did not consume a huge number of invitation this round as 2613ers are classified as pro-rata.


----------



## Bushra Zahra (Jan 22, 2016)

My consultant told me that i got my invitation as well my code is 263312 applied on 22-12-2015 with 60 points


----------



## belapmehta (Dec 20, 2015)

I got invited to apply for visa. Elated !!


----------



## cssathe (Jul 23, 2015)

I submitted EOI on 21-Jan-2016 with 65 points. Just missed the 22-Jan invitation round.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone who have received Invitation to Apply. 
Note that you will have only 60 days to apply for Visa i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After you make the payments you will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals. 

See below for checklist

The following Forms and Documents are required:-

A) Forms

1. Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.

Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded. 

B) List of documents are required:
1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
AUD $ 3600/-
AUD $1800/-
AUD $900 /-
7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above. 
Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.

Various form that might be required. 
Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf

Form 26 and form 160 for medicals
http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf

http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/160.pdf

Note: some documents not be applicable for other nationals like tax documents mentioned above. You can prepare similar document which might be applicable.


----------



## hiren20 (Jan 2, 2016)

@ Vikaschandra
Thanks for such a useful post. But can u plz clear my doubt.. Are notarised copy of documents a must ?????


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

belapmehta said:


> I got invited to apply for visa. Elated !!


congrats...


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey, congrats for getting invitation. did you claim 60 points or 65 points ?


----------



## sumitgovil2311 (Jan 22, 2016)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations to all who made it this time.

Meanwhile, I wanted to know whether medical examinations (26 and 160) are also required for children?


----------



## sydk_aus (Dec 4, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations to everyone who have received Invitation to Apply.
> Note that you will have only 60 days to apply for Visa i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After you make the payments you will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals.
> 
> See below for checklist
> ...


--------------------------------------


I got my PCC and AFP in month of October 2015.. how long will it be valid ? 
also i have notarised all my documents in month of October again will that be valid now ?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

hiren20 said:


> @ Vikaschandra
> Thanks for such a useful post. But can u plz clear my doubt.. Are notarised copy of documents a must ?????


If they are color copies not needed for it to be notrized. Only b/w's should be notrized.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sumitgovil2311 said:


> Congratulations to all who made it this time.
> 
> Meanwhile, I wanted to know whether medical examinations (26 and 160) are also required for children?


For children only form 26 would be required that ia for general health check. In addition they would have to undergo Mantoux Test (which has recently been added by DIBP)


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sydk_aus said:


> --------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I got my PCC and AFP in month of October 2015.. how long will it be valid ?
> also i have notarised all my documents in month of October again will that be valid now ?


PCC is valid for 1 year from the date of issuance. I do not think their is document validity for notrization. They are always valid since they are only proof of original copies right?


----------



## warhunter (Dec 22, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> PCC is valid for 1 year from the date of issuance. I do not think their is document validity for notrization. They are always valid since they are only proof of original copies right?


Got my invite yesterday and lodged it immediately. Nv done my PCC. My friend did not do it and got instant grant. No CO assigned as well.


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

> > Which Visa type your friend applied for ? is it 190 or 189 subclass ? I am just wondering about he getting the direct grant without PCC & without CO assigned. Please let us know more details. Much appreciated


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

warhunter said:


> Got my invite yesterday and lodged it immediately. Nv done my PCC. My friend did not do it and got instant grant. No CO assigned as well.


Hi warhunter their are always exceptions and your friend happened to be lucky. but we should not stay relaxed thinking what happened to your friend would happen to everyone of us its rare possibility. 
Yet if that happens You can consider yoursef lucky as well. 

By the way was your friend in Australia when he lodged for visa? It is possible that DIBP must have had his PCC data from some other visa.


----------



## Aakash2012 (Jul 3, 2015)

Friends,

Got the invite yesterday.


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

Guys, please share who got invitation with the latest date of effect for 2613 (software and application programmers) EOI with 60 points. I need to update the sheet for 2613 in my signature below to help people predict their chances in future.


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

murtza4u said:


> Guys, please share who got invitation with the latest date of effect for 2613 (software and application programmers) EOI with 60 points. I need to update the sheet for 2613 in my signature below to help people predict their chances in future.


Just a small question buddy... In your sheet how do you find out the number of 2613 invitations sent during an invitations round. Does DIBP release that figure?


----------



## warhunter (Dec 22, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Hi warhunter their are always exceptions and your friend happened to be lucky. but we should not stay relaxed thinking what happened to your friend would happen to everyone of us its rare possibility.
> Yet if that happens You can consider yoursef lucky as well.
> 
> By the way was your friend in Australia when he lodged for visa? It is possible that DIBP must have had his PCC data from some other visa.


He is in the situation as me. We are on 457 visa for a company and 457 does not require PCC. We were from singapore. And our Singapore police does not allow PCC to be done unless the CO issues a letter to formally request for it. He applied for 189 in Singapore 3 weeks ago. Got granted 2 days back.

I applied mine on 22nd Jan 2016. Fingers crossed I won't have to do PCC


----------



## kumar.ram2736 (Mar 10, 2015)

Islander820 said:


> murtza4u said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, please share who got invitation with the latest date of effect for 2613 (software and application programmers) EOI with 60 points. I need to update the sheet for 2613 in my signature below to help people predict their chances in future.
> ...


Hi,
I have received invitation on Friday for Software Engineer with 60 points. EOI effective date: 1st Sep 2015


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

kumar.ram2736 said:


> Hi,
> I have received invitation on Friday for Software Engineer with 60 points. EOI effective date: 1st Sep 2015


Wow, its a huge jump/progress for 2613 in this round. Lucky people who got invitation this month.


----------



## pinkyg (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi,

Please add me to the wait list.
Code: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
EOI Date: 11th Nov 2015
Points: 60


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

murtza4u said:


> Wow, its a huge jump/progress for 2613 in this round. Lucky people who got invitation this month.


You can probably assume that they have cleared up to 11 Sep 2015 this round.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

warhunter said:


> He is in the situation as me. We are on 457 visa for a company and 457 does not require PCC. We were from singapore. And our Singapore police does not allow PCC to be done unless the CO issues a letter to formally request for it. He applied for 189 in Singapore 3 weeks ago. Got granted 2 days back.
> 
> I applied mine on 22nd Jan 2016. Fingers crossed I won't have to do PCC


Ohh I see thats the case. Thanks for sharing the information warhunter new addtion to the knowlege base. 

Hopefully you would get your grant soon too.


----------



## Parveshrulhan (Jan 23, 2016)

Pls add me as well mate 261312 DeveloperProgrammer 240915 parvesh


----------



## Parveshrulhan (Jan 23, 2016)

Pls add me as well mate 261312 DeveloperProgrammer 60 240915 Parveshkumar


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

Add me DOE 26/09/2015 occupation code 261312..


----------



## captainm (Jul 30, 2015)

Steiger said:


> You can probably assume that they have cleared up to 11 Sep 2015 this round.


I think you're right, I received invitation on 22nd Jan and my EOI DOE is 8 Sep 2015. 
Occupation code: 2613


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

add me too please , 
mukesh , ICT BA 261111 , EOI Date 24/11/2015 , 60 points / nsw ss 65 points .


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

Islander820 said:


> Just a small question buddy... In your sheet how do you find out the number of 2613 invitations sent during an invitations round. Does DIBP release that figure?


Sorry for a bit late response buddy... Yes, DIBP publish ceiling for each occupation group after each round. You can check on https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect and then on the Occupation ceiling tab.


----------



## Theshi (Nov 9, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Now it seems that the cut-off for 2613 with 60 pointers is somewhere between 7 Sept and 1 Oct.
> 
> Now my question is how many invitations were issued this round? If a lot of invitations was issued, then this may be not a good news for people like me who are eagerly waiting for Feb and March round.
> 
> Hope I can get a good news from NSW 190 at least.


2400 invitations were sent out


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

Steiger said:


> You can probably assume that they have cleared up to 11 Sep 2015 this round.


Really, have you seen any applicant with EOI date of effect 11 Sep got invitation with 60 points for 2613 ?

I have updated the sheet in my signature according to your feedback. Thanks


----------



## sydk_aus (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi 

please add me to the 189 tracking list - 1st OCT 2015 - 60 points - 261313 

Cheers 
Syd


----------



## belapmehta (Dec 20, 2015)

gurpreetaus said:


> Hey, congrats for getting invitation. did you claim 60 points or 65 points ?


65 points


----------



## kumar.ram2736 (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes it's a huge backlog clearance for Software Engineer, I did loose hope of 189, I was guessing that I may get NSW invite with 65 points and 0 points for English.

It's a huge relief, after close to 3yrs of struggle I got an invite. Let's hope that everyone gets an 189/190 invite with thin financial year, we never next year what is in store for PR aspirants, DIBP might increase the fees or realign the occupations.
Good luck for upcoming invitation rounds.


----------



## KumarEssarani (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello Friends, Need quick info please.

I have lodged Visa online offshore from Pakistan. Need to know regarding Medical? From where I have to do medical? anyone know in karachi pakistan? Thanks Friends

Or anyone can send a link where i can locate medical centres in pakistan for 190, 189 and 489 Visas? Cheers


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

KumarEssarani said:


> Hello Friends, Need quick info please.
> 
> I have lodged Visa online offshore from Pakistan. Need to know regarding Medical? From where I have to do medical? anyone know in karachi pakistan? Thanks Friends
> 
> Or anyone can send a link where i can locate medical centres in pakistan for 190, 189 and 489 Visas? Cheers


Check out the below link..

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/pakistan


----------



## TSKOS (Jan 24, 2016)

gnt said:


> Thanks Ahmed ;; seems like no 60 pointer from the list got an invitation in last round. May this new year brings us Invitation.


Hi there everyone, Great to see this group. I am new here and in the process of getting my docs in place. What is the easiest way to get PCC for UK please? 

Sam


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi guys 

Can anyone pls provide the link of the expat which I can start following up for the process after getting the invitation.

Regards
Robin


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

icemanparadise said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Can anyone pls provide the link of the expat which I can start following up for the process after getting the invitation.
> 
> ...


Not sure if this will answer your question but after you get an invite and you login to SkillSelect account you will see a 'Apply Visa' link next to your EOI. Clicking that will take you to an online form for the visa lodgement.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

murtza4u said:


> Really, have you seen any applicant with EOI date of effect 11 Sep got invitation with 60 points for 2613 ?
> 
> I have updated the sheet in my signature according to your feedback. Thanks


Hi Murtza,

Did you claim points for employment?

Cheers,
Rehan


----------



## ragsrayd (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi,

I got invited last Friday (2613 - 60 points - 17th Aug DOE). I generated HAPID (via MyHealth Declarations portal - Applicable for those who haven't lodged VISA application) and booked medicals sometime mid next week. Should I quote this HAPID in the VISA online application form and submit the same this week (or) it is wise to submit the VISA application after I complete the medicals (which is mid next week). Guidance here is required. Thanks.

Anyone knows expected turn around time for CO allocation? Would my delay in submitting the application by 1 week or so would delay the CO allocation. Your thoughts and clarity here are welcome on this regard.


----------



## suruworks (Aug 6, 2015)

ragsrayd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got invited last Friday (2613 - 60 points - 17th Aug DOE). I generated HAPID (via MyHealth Declarations portal - Applicable for those who haven't lodged VISA application) and booked medicals sometime mid next week. Should I quote this HAPID in the VISA online application form and submit the same this week (or) it is wise to submit the VISA application after I complete the medicals (which is mid next week). Guidance here is required. Thanks.
> 
> Anyone knows expected turn around time for CO allocation? Would my delay in submitting the application by 1 week or so would delay the CO allocation. Your thoughts and clarity here are welcome on this regard.


I am in the same boat and I am waiting. Anyways we are a lucky bunch and have received invitation earlier than expected due to a 71 day move. Why do you want to take Risk by not waiting for just another week? 

CO contact usually happens between 2 to 4 weeks historically but there have been cases with all docs uploaded getting grant in 10 days and I would say better be in all docs complete and uploaded zone than the CO Contact one. 

S


----------



## ragsrayd (Dec 7, 2015)

suruworks said:


> I am in the same boat and I am waiting. Anyways we are a lucky bunch and have received invitation earlier than expected due to a 71 day move. Why do you want to take Risk by not waiting for just another week?
> 
> CO contact usually happens between 2 to 4 weeks historically but there have been cases with all docs uploaded getting grant in 10 days and I would say better be in all docs complete and uploaded zone than the CO Contact one.
> 
> S


Thanks for the advice @Suruworks. And Congrats by the way
When you say 2-4 weeks , i.e. the time period within which they allocate CO after the application has been lodged?


----------



## suruworks (Aug 6, 2015)

ragsrayd said:


> Thanks for the advice @Suruworks. And Congrats by the way
> When you say 2-4 weeks , i.e. the time period within which they allocate CO after the application has been lodged?


Yes...Probably the CO gets allocated after around a week hence some people have received grants in less than a week. But the s(he) contacts the applicant in around 2 weeks time for additional docs after reviewing. So better to wait. 

S


----------



## ragsrayd (Dec 7, 2015)

suruworks said:


> Yes...Probably the CO gets allocated after around a week hence some people have received grants in less than a week. But the s(he) contacts the applicant in around 2 weeks time for additional docs after reviewing. So better to wait.
> 
> S


Thanks @Suruworks


----------



## Shanners (Dec 4, 2014)

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations to everyone who have received Invitation to Apply.
> Note that you will have only 60 days to apply for Visa i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After you make the payments you will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals.
> 
> See below for checklist
> ...



Hello,

Thanks again for this info, we've been working our way through form 80 and just been checking the rest of this list...we just want to be ready for the invite when it eventually comes in!

Just had a query regarding point 9 - You say both the main applicant and spouse need to provide work experience letters from employers. Is this even if the spouse isn't claiming points?
Can you point me in the direction of where it states this on their website as I've been looking here Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist

and cant seem to find it!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

Shanners said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks again for this info, we've been working our way through form 80 and just been checking the rest of this list...we just want to be ready for the invite when it eventually comes in!
> 
> ...


I have the same question as Shanners. Do we need to provide spouse documents even when not claiming points? or English test results are enough?

Again do we need to fill 2forms (for primary applicant & Spouse)?

Further help me with the following questions;

Q20 (Do we include primary education as I see comments on forums?), 

Q22 (What do we say here? migration/live work & study?), 

Q23(Do we just say ALL as one may not be sure which towns they will visit while there) and 

Q32(how do we know which address we will stay at or its okay to say N/A?)


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Shanners said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks again for this info, we've been working our way through form 80 and just been checking the rest of this list...we just want to be ready for the invite when it eventually comes in!
> 
> ...


Hi Shanners well your question is right, here when i worked in the checklist it included all perspectives (including claims for spouse points) which requires the documents to be Submitted. 
It is not mandatory to provide experience documents for spouse if not claiming points. But on form 80 with regards to him/her having any experience should be declared. Form 80 is for personal character assesment only. CO would not do any verification for her experience since no points are claimed. Documents need not be submitted as well. Rest it is up to CO's discretion if he/she requests for additional documents.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Vakymy said:


> I have the same question as Shanners. Do we need to provide spouse documents even when not claiming points? or English test results are enough?
> 
> Again do we need to fill 2forms (for primary applicant & Spouse)?
> 
> ...


Please see the post for shanners question. 

Q20 yes you should mention primary education as well on form 80
This is Q23 and not 22 as far as i remember imigration, live and work is fine

For all the questions related to proposed travel details if you do not have any information as where you will intend to land, stay just leave it blank.


----------



## sridevimca2002 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi All,

We applied for 261313 with 60 points on 08/10/2015.could you please anyone tell me the chances of getting the invitation and how many we need to wait.

thanks in advance,
Sridevi.


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

Guys,

I had applied for 189 - 60 points and 190 - 65 points on oct 9th 2015 with competent english. 
Still waiting for an invite. From your experience when do you think I might get an invite? which has more possibility 189 or 190?


----------



## spaniant (Nov 1, 2015)

*Parents Inclusion*

Hello mates,

This query is for my friend that if he has no siblings and both parents are alive and he is able to fulfill all the requirements to prove dependency, DBIP will allow to add both parents in application as migrating dependents, provided that both are under 60 Years of age?:confused2:

Should he pay all the fees including his parents fee 1800 x 2= AUD 3600 upfront while lodging visa or is there any work around to prevent the risk of losing money in case of rejection of parents. Is there is possibility that if the application rejects, DBIP will refund the payment of rejected applicants?:boxing:

Regards.


----------



## isaiasfritsch (Aug 6, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Shanners well your question is right, here when i worked in the checklist it included all perspectives (including claims for spouse points) which requires the documents to be Submitted.
> It is not mandatory to provide experience documents for spouse if not claiming points. But on form 80 with regards to him/her having any experience should be declared. Form 80 is for personal character assesment only. CO would not do any verification for her experience since no points are claimed. Documents need not be submitted as well. Rest it is up to CO's discretion if he/she requests for additional documents.


Hello Vika,

20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.

This means my spouse needs IELTS 4.5+ (PTE would be ok as well?) or a letter from the university stating she has taken English classes?

Thanks,


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

isaiasfritsch said:


> Hello Vika,
> 
> 20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
> 
> ...


Yes spouse has to prove functional english capability. Only IELTS can be taken. (First option)
Second, you can get letter issued from his/her college/university which states that the medium of instruction during the entire course was english. 
3rd option is to pay VAC2 charges (approx AUD 4885)


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

Rajgowda said:


> Guys,
> 
> I had applied for 189 - 60 points and 190 - 65 points on oct 9th 2015 with competent english.
> Still waiting for an invite. From your experience when do you think I might get an invite? which has more possibility 189 or 190?


On draw of 22nd January, all 60 pointers from category 2613 till 7th Sept have been invited, so there is a very high chance that you will be invited in the next draw i.e. on 5th February.

All the Best!!


----------



## anubhavchadha (Jan 26, 2016)

261313 Software Engineer| 65 Points| 189
ACS Submitted: 18 Dec 2015
ACS +ve response: 12 Jan 2016
PTE: 19 Jan 2016 | Overall 86 (R78, S90, W81, L87)
EOI Submitted: 21 Jan 2016
ITA for 189: 22 Jan 2016
Aus PCC: In Progress
Ind PCC: In Progress
Marriage Certificate: In Progress
Visa Lodge:??????
Medicals:??????
Grant:?????


----------



## Alhad (Aug 4, 2015)

Rajgowda said:


> Guys,
> 
> I had applied for 189 - 60 points and 190 - 65 points on oct 9th 2015 with competent english.
> Still waiting for an invite. From your experience when do you think I might get an invite? which has more possibility 189 or 190?


Hi Rajgowda,
Looking at the last invitation round on 22nd Jan, there has been an incredible jump in 60 pointers invites for 2613. They have cleared the list upto September. If the trend continues, you should get an invite within the next 2 or 3 rounds at max!

Cheers,
A


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

Alhad said:


> Hi Rajgowda,
> Looking at the last invitation round on 22nd Jan, there has been an incredible jump in 60 pointers invites for 2613. They have cleared the list upto September. If the trend continues, you should get an invite within the next 2 or 3 rounds at max!
> 
> Cheers,
> A





Rehan77 said:


> On draw of 22nd January, all 60 pointers from category 2613 till 7th Sept have been invited, so there is a very high chance that you will be invited in the next draw i.e. on 5th February.
> 
> All the Best!!


Guys thank you so much for your inputs.


----------



## sridevimca2002 (Oct 28, 2015)

*Applied on 8th Oct, for 261313 with 60 points*

Hi All,

We applied for 261313 with 60 points on 08/10/2015.could you please anyone tell me the chances of getting the invitation and how many days we need to wait.

thanks in advance,
Sridevi.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

sridevimca2002 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We applied for 261313 with 60 points on 08/10/2015.could you please anyone tell me the chances of getting the invitation and how many days we need to wait.
> 
> ...


Same as above.. If the trend continues you should get the invite in 2 or 3 rounds.

Next invitation round is 5th feb if im not wrong. ATB!!


----------



## isaiasfritsch (Aug 6, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Yes spouse has to prove functional english capability. Only IELTS can be taken. (First option)
> Second, you can get letter issued from his/her college/university which states that the medium of instruction during the entire course was english.
> 3rd option is to pay VAC2 charges (approx AUD 4885)


Thanks Vika,

Do you know how much time do we have to take her IELTS test after I get the invite?
My invite will probably come now in 5/feb.

Thanks,


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

isaiasfritsch said:


> Thanks Vika,
> 
> Do you know how much time do we have to take her IELTS test after I get the invite?
> My invite will probably come now in 5/feb.
> ...


If you are expecting invite on 5th Feb then start preparing her for the IELTS as she would need some time to get use to the module format and once ready you can book the test. The result as you know would be out after 14 days. 

You will have 60 days to make the payments for visa and lodge your application after receiving invite. You have enough time to get the ielts done.


----------



## isaiasfritsch (Aug 6, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> If you are expecting invite on 5th Feb then start preparing her for the IELTS as she would need some time to get use to the module format and once ready you can book the test. The result as you know would be out after 14 days.
> 
> You will have 60 days to make the payments for visa and lodge your application after receiving invite. You have enough time to get the ielts done.


Thanks Vika. Will do it.

As per this link, PTE and TOEFL would also be accepted:
https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

isaiasfritsch said:


> Thanks Vika. Will do it.
> 
> As per this link, PTE and TOEFL would also be accepted:
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


Thats good whichever seems easier you can opt for that. I think the language test for spouse functional english is valid for one year please do double check in that and once invited do not delay on visa lodge.


----------



## satifali (Nov 8, 2015)

Guys. Need to understand the PTE point system. I have 7.5 over all in IELTS and due to age over 40 I couldn't get 60 points hence I filed for 190 in NSW. Now if I want to go beyond proficient I would like to try out PTE. I tried IELTS 3 times but couldn't get 8 in all to claim 20 points.
My question is how much points do I need to score in PTE to make it 20 points for language?

Aprreciate if someone could shed some light.

I have been waiting for the invite since March 2015 and still no chance.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

satifali said:


> Guys. Need to understand the PTE point system. I have 7.5 over all in IELTS and due to age over 40 I couldn't get 60 points hence I filed for 190 in NSW. Now if I want to go beyond proficient I would like to try out PTE. I tried IELTS 3 times but couldn't get 8 in all to claim 20 points.
> My question is how much points do I need to score in PTE to make it 20 points for language?
> 
> Aprreciate if someone could shed some light.
> ...


Hi,

PTE scoring is out of 90 in total..So to get 20 points you need to have 79 in each section.

see my signature ..i had 78 in reading and so got only 10 points in PTE. You need to get a minimum of 79 in each section and overall 79 as well for 20 points.


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

today i received my PCC that i applied while in canada as i am doing my Master's from Canada.

It is written that 

it is to certify that there is no adverse information against mr. xxx ( date of birth xx/xx/xxxx) son of mr. YYY having indian passport no 12345678 issued on xx/xx/xxxx from qqq city, which would render him ineligible for grant of travel, facilities, including immigration to canada.

,--------------------------------

After that i called High commission they told that it does not matter whether its written canada or australia as soon as there is no adverse. Is it ok?


----------



## thisarapc (Feb 28, 2013)

HI guys,
My ACS assessment is expiring 12th of March 2016 and today I applied for EOI under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) with 60 points.

What are my chances of receiving invitation before assessment expires? Got 3 EOI rounds left.

Need help from experts. Thank you.


----------



## Tab123 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi all,
I have submitted my EOI on 15 Jan 2016 for 232412 - illustrator; claiming 85 points (that was the requirement as illustrator is in CSOL with special conditions). Visa sc 489.

When should I expect an invitation? I'm eager but uncertain since illustrator isn't a very 'in demand' occupation, as compared to engineers eg. 
Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

query for senior members here 


EOI date of effect or EOI last update date, which one considered for selection process?


----------



## satifali (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## satifali (Nov 8, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> satifali said:
> 
> 
> > Guys. Need to understand the PTE point system. I have 7.5 over all in IELTS and due to age over 40 I couldn't get 60 points hence I filed for 190 in NSW. Now if I want to go beyond proficient I would like to try out PTE. I tried IELTS 3 times but couldn't get 8 in all to claim 20 points.
> ...


Thanks for the info.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Rahul21258 said:


> today i received my PCC that i applied while in canada as i am doing my Master's from Canada.
> 
> It is written that
> 
> ...


Yes it should work fine mainly it has to say that there are no adverse information against you during your stay


----------



## saifjunaid (Jan 7, 2014)

Guys I had an appointment for PCC at passport office today at 11 30 am in Hyderabad but i somehow missed.Do i have to apply again.please help me.


----------



## sabooo (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello folks, I submitted EOI for 261313 with 60 points on 21st January 2016. Do i stand any chance to get the invite by June? Any rough idea will help. Thanks.


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

hurray!!! got VSS invitation today! feeling happy :yo:

I got a question - I have separate EOI submitted for NSW and 189. Should I withdraw that or keep it till VSS gets approved?

any link for documents to be uploaded please?

appreciate your help guys!


----------



## sabooo (Jan 5, 2016)

sabooo said:


> Hello folks, I submitted EOI for 261313 with 60 points on 21st January 2016. Do i stand any chance to get the invite by June? Any rough idea will help. Thanks.


Anyone?


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

sabooo said:


> Anyone?


yeah, it might take up to July, August. Last round clearance is up to 11 Sep 15 for 60 pts.


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

ArjunYadav15 said:


> hurray!!! got VSS invitation today! feeling happy :yo:
> 
> I got a question - I have separate EOI submitted for NSW and 189. Should I withdraw that or keep it till VSS gets approved?
> 
> ...


Do not withdraw anything....189 invite could come before NSW approval if DIBP keeps the trend on clearing backlog n covering 1month plus...you could get 189 in the 2-3 rounds.

Also note NSW approval takes anything from1week to 12weeks


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

ArjunYadav15 said:


> hurray!!! got VSS invitation today! feeling happy :yo:
> 
> I got a question - I have separate EOI submitted for NSW and 189. Should I withdraw that or keep it till VSS gets approved?
> 
> ...


Withdraw NSW, but keep 189 as you might get invitation for 189 in the next round. All the best!!


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

sabooo said:


> Hello folks, I submitted EOI for 261313 with 60 points on 21st January 2016. Do i stand any chance to get the invite by June? Any rough idea will help. Thanks.


Hi Saboo,
Before june!  . You might get it in February, as all 65 pointers till 21st January have been cleared in Jan 22nd round and 60 pointers till 11th September 2015 are cleared.
All the Best!!


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

saifjunaid said:


> Guys I had an appointment for PCC at passport office today at 11 30 am in Hyderabad but i somehow missed.Do i have to apply again.please help me.



If you miss the appointment, it will be rescheduled to next day at the same time. It happened for me in Tirupathi office.


----------



## JK123 (Oct 5, 2015)

sabooo said:


> Anyone?


Hi,

You might get in Feb 2nd round or in March. Till 8th Jan, 60 pointers were cleared till June 20th. In 22nd Jan round, the queue jumped to Sept 10th. So, this is definitely a positive sign :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

*Received 190 invite from NSW. 189 waiting game is on..*

Hi guys,

Today morning received an invite from NSW for 190.

Got an invite in 3 weeks.. Very surprised..

Wait for 189 continues..:juggle:


----------



## Tab123 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi all, I have submitted my EOI on 15 Jan 2016 for 232412 - illustrator; claiming 85 points (that was the requirement as illustrator is in CSOL with special conditions). Visa sc 489. When should I expect an invitation? I'm eager but uncertain since illustrator isn't a very 'in demand' occupation, as compared to engineers eg. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Hindry86 (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi friends, 
I am on 485 visa but my baby born after that visa which means at the moment baby is not included in 485.
I got invitation for 189. My question is do i have to inform DIBP about baby for 485 first or I can proceed 189 without informing them. Please suggest me what should i do.


----------



## Taran2009 (Jan 30, 2016)

I have applied my eoi on 19jan with 60 points. Any idea how long it takes?


----------



## shivee1801 (Jan 30, 2016)

Hello all, I submitted EOI for 224111 with 60 points on 24th January 2016. When should I expect an invite? Does the invite depends on type of profession? My profession being Actuary. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ymahendar (Oct 27, 2015)

*EOI time*



Taran2009 said:


> I have applied my eoi on 19jan with 60 points. Any idea how long it takes?


which is your occupation?

for ANZ codes starting 261xxx (with 60 point) - 6 months (approx.)
for ANZ codes starting 263xxx (with 60 point) - 2 months (approx.)


----------



## Tab123 (Jan 27, 2016)

Does the occupation matter when it comes to invitation priority?


----------



## Dandon (Jan 31, 2016)

*Chances for Engineering Technologists*



mmon said:


> Haven't heard of anyone yet with 55+5 that got an invitation, plus for state nomination the invitation are based on different criteria as far as my knowledge goes.
> 
> People get invited with the following as a priority:
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,

What are the chances of being invited in the next rounds under Engineering Technologist category? I submitted my EOI 1 week ago...what is the approximate time which i may get an invitation based on the occupational ceiling results for ANZSCO (735/1000) :noidea: ?

EOI submitted:60 points 

Thanks


----------



## Dandon (Jan 31, 2016)

*Anyone help please*



Dandon said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> What are the chances of being invited in the next rounds under Engineering Technologist category? I submitted my EOI 1 week ago...what is the approximate time which i may get an invitation based on the occupational ceiling results for ANZSCO (735/1000) :noidea: ?
> 
> ...


Anyone help please?:confused2:


----------



## Tab123 (Jan 27, 2016)

Tab123 said:


> Hi all, I have submitted my EOI on 15 Jan 2016 for 232412 - illustrator; claiming 85 points (that was the requirement as illustrator is in CSOL with special conditions). Visa sc 489. When should I expect an invitation? I'm eager but uncertain since illustrator isn't a very 'in demand' occupation, as compared to engineers eg. Any suggestions? Thanks


Anyone? Any ideas? ?


----------



## hariprakash (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi guys, 
I have submitted EOI(NSW 190) on 4th Jan 2016 with 55+5 points under software engineer, when can I expect the invitation, also wat is the current trend of the invitation.


----------



## KumarEssarani (Jul 15, 2015)

Guys please suggest me on below thing.

Form 80 has to be filled by Main applicant?

Form 1221 has to be filled by second applicant (spouse) ?

Is that correct? Thank you guys in advance


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

KumarEssarani said:


> Guys please suggest me on below thing.
> 
> Form 80 has to be filled by Main applicant?
> 
> ...


Form 80 to be filled by both Principal Applicant and Spouse. Form 1221 is additional personal particulars Assessments form usually CO asks inly for spouse but most of the candidates here have preferred to fill and uplod for both principal applicant and spouse.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Tab123 said:


> Does the occupation matter when it comes to invitation priority?


No it does not different occupation have different quotas


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

Dandon said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> What are the chances of being invited in the next rounds under Engineering Technologist category? I submitted my EOI 1 week ago...what is the approximate time which i may get an invitation based on the occupational ceiling results for ANZSCO (735/1000) :noidea: ?
> 
> ...


Based on the last 2 invitations rounds on 08/1 and 22/01 they have invited 2400 in each round so the cutt-off has pretty much reached 0 waiting period for 60 pointers. You should have received your invitation yesterday (03/02/2016) if I'm not mistaken, if not then next round.


----------



## Anas092 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi, I have 55 points and submitted eoi for 190 in Telecommunication Engineering Professionals qualifications. If I get state sponsorship, it will be 60 points. What is the probability of getting the NSW state sponsorship i n this situation? Anyone have any idea?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Oct 3, 2015)

Guys,

I submitted my EOI today (189) (04-02-2016)
65 Points

233512: MECHANICAL ENGINEER

Any information when is the next round of invites are scheduled in the month of February.
any what do you think my probability of getting an invite ?

Please suggest

Regards
Shawn Vaz


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

Guys,

I am applying as single applicant. Should i need to upload form 1221 along with Form 80 as well? Just to be on safe side? I have filled the form 1221


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

karthikr said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am applying as single applicant. Should i need to upload form 1221 along with Form 80 as well? Just to be on safe side? I have filled the form 1221


It's a mixed bag. Some will tell you yes, you must; some will suggest you might want to.

Personally, I wasn't asked for any extra forms other than what was listed on the standard document checklist. So, you could wait and see if a case officer requests them later on.


----------



## prasoonmadnawat (Feb 4, 2016)

*189 eoi with 65 points*

Guys,
I submitted my eoi for 189 with 65 points. software engineering category.
any chances of getting invite in 5th Feb, 2016 round?

Thanks,
PM


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Oct 3, 2015)

I doubt if there is an invitation round for the 5th of Feb..





prasoonmadnawat said:


> Guys,
> I submitted my eoi for 189 with 65 points. software engineering category.
> any chances of getting invite in 5th Feb, 2016 round?
> 
> ...


----------



## Morning_Star (Feb 8, 2016)

Dear friends ,

261111 : BA
Points 60 (189) , Points 65 ( 190- NSW).
EOI : 02-02-2016
Waiting for Invitation.

I want to claim 5 points for my wife who is a doctor under General Practisioner. Her qualification verification was done. Does anyone know what are the requirements to the claim of 5 points.
I know that she may require IELTS (ac) 7 in each.

Your invaluable pointers are welcome.
Thanks


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

*EOI Question*

Hi All,

I received my ACS Skill Assement +ve result last week. My job experience submitted for evaluation for "Software Engineer (261313)" was like this (along with BTech in IT)
ETL Lead - Mar 2013 - Present
Data Quality Analyst - Sep 2011 - Feb 2013
ETL Developer - Nov 2010 - Aug 2011

The result I received from ACS says like this:
===================================
The following employment after November 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 11/10 - 01/16 (5yrs 2mths)
Position: Software Engineer (ETL Analyst)
Employer: Tech Mahindra
Country: INDIA
===================================

Now my question is, when I submit my EOI for 189 Visa...and I enter the above 3 job roles again in there. It asks a question: "Is this employment related to nominated occupation?"

Honestly, the answer to this question would be Yes for all 3 roles. Also, ACS listed above "5 yrs and 2 mths at Software Engineer (ETL Analyst) position".
But my doubt is, as ACS also stated, employment only after Nov 2012 is considered to be at appropriate skilled level, so what shall I answer for them?

ETL Lead - Mar 2013 - Present : "Is this employment related to nominated occupation?"
Data Quality Analyst - Sep 2011 - Feb 2013 : "Is this employment related to nominated occupation?"
ETL Developer - Nov 2010 - Aug 2011 : "Is this employment related to nominated occupation?"

Please advise. Thanks in advance folks !

~Munish


----------



## Morning_Star (Feb 8, 2016)

Data quality analyst sept 2011 to nov 2012 not relevant 
Data quality analyst Dec 2012 to February 2013 yes relevant.
As above you need to split your employment as the experience after nov 2012 is considered relevant for counting experience towards awarding points.
Even ETL developer is to be ticked " not relevant " in EOI.
This is what my experience taught me.
@ Munish, hope it's clear for you. Think from the angle of ACS, it's easy to understand then


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

Morning_Star said:


> Data quality analyst sept 2011 to nov 2012 not relevant
> Data quality analyst Dec 2012 to February 2013 yes relevant.
> As above you need to split your employment as the experience after nov 2012 is considered relevant for counting experience towards awarding points.
> Even ETL developer is to be ticked " not relevant " in EOI.
> ...


Thank you Morning Star. That really helps. Appreciate It !


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

munishghai74 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my ACS Skill Assement +ve result last week. My job experience submitted for evaluation for "Software Engineer (261313)" was like this (along with BTech in IT)
> ETL Lead - Mar 2013 - Present
> ...


You should complete your EOI as follows:

ETL Developer Nov 2010 - Aug 2011 = not relevant
Data Quality Analyst Sept 2011 - Nov. 2012 = not relevant 
Data Quality Analyst Dec. 2012 - Feb. 2013 = relevant
ETL Lead March 2013 to present = relevant

You need to split your Data Quality Analyst role into not relevant/relevant so that the EOI will only calculate your experience points starting December 2012 (as per ACS, your employment AFTER Nov. 2012 is relevant).


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> You should complete your EOI as follows:
> 
> ETL Developer Nov 2010 - Aug 2011 = not relevant
> Data Quality Analyst Sept 2011 - Nov. 2012 = not relevant
> ...


Thank you Maggie for your reply.
I also sent a note to ACS, just to see what they have to say.


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hey,

i recieved invite on 8 january 2016 for Mechanical Engineer stream... 

i have uploaded all the documents upfront.. 

CO was allotted on 4 Feb 2016.

How much time it would take to get Grant of Visa, as i have heard that during this time they start holding the files and take a lot of time//??????????


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

karthikr said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am applying as single applicant. Should i need to upload form 1221 along with Form 80 as well? Just to be on safe side? I have filled the form 1221


As ScotDownUnder Mentioned it us mixed bag of response. Some say yes do it some would advise no not required. 

Well what I see is if you have already filled in the form no harm uploading it. It would give the CO almost all the details he can ask for. 

Further ad advised by scot to wait and see if CO would request for it would only delay the case for another 4-6 weeks once the request is completed and you would have to wait wait wait for the CO to come back to review your case. 

At the end it is always good to get suggestions but you should do what you feel might be in your favor. 
Best wishes


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Rahul21258 said:


> Hey,
> 
> i recieved invite on 8 january 2016 for Mechanical Engineer stream...
> 
> ...


Rahul did the CO request for any additional documents?


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> As ScotDownUnder Mentioned it us mixed bag of response. Some say yes do it some would advise no not required.
> 
> Well what I see is if you have already filled in the form no harm uploading it. It would give the CO almost all the details he can ask for.
> 
> ...



Yeah, i am not uploading 1221 as of now. Let me try my luck. But these days CO are asking some or other docs to buy some time. So no guarantee that uploading all docs will warrant a grant.

All the best to you too Vikas... its a long wait for you, but you are going there slowly n steadily


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Rahul did the CO request for any additional documents?


Yes, on the first day (4th feb), he asked for form 80 and after that nothing else... 

Moreover i have applied with 65 points. I have claimed no points for my work Exp as it was 3 years work with split work exp.. But i have uploaded my Work documents along with all salary slips, ITR docs and Experience letter docs, Bank statement.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Rahul21258 said:


> Yes, on the first day (4th feb), he asked for form 80 and after that nothing else...
> 
> Moreover i have applied with 65 points. I have claimed no points for my work Exp as it was 3 years work with split work exp.. But i have uploaded my Work documents along with all salary slips, ITR docs and Experience letter docs, Bank statement.


It has been very usual for the COnto ask for form 80 from almost all applicants even though they have already uploaded it. 

Pray that the CO comes back to review your case before the 28 days review period. Best wishes


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

karthikr said:


> Yeah, i am not uploading 1221 as of now. Let me try my luck. But these days CO are asking some or other docs to buy some time. So no guarantee that uploading all docs will warrant a grant.
> 
> All the best to you too Vikas... its a long wait for you, but you are going there slowly n steadily


Thanks Karthik for me the wait has started hope it is not prolonged. Best wishes to you too pray that the CO doesn't come back asking for form 80 once again as they have been doing so pretty often these days. 
Hope that you have uploaded all other docs


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> It has been very usual for the COnto ask for form 80 from almost all applicants even though they have already uploaded it.
> 
> Pray that the CO comes back to review your case before the 28 days review period. Best wishes


what is 28 days review period???


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Rahul21258 said:


> what is 28 days review period???


On the Correspondence email that you must have received from CO requesting for additional documents it must be mentioned that the documents should be submitted within 28 days.

The CO usually would come back to review the case after 28 days (this is not the rule of thumb) the CO might come back to any case earlier as well after the information is received.


----------



## saifjunaid (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi I received an invite ,I want to add my parents to it before i apply,What is the procedure to do that and how can i show the documents related to that.I mean the documents supporting their dependency on me?

Thanks
Saif


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

Vic rejection Applied on 13-01 Rejected on 16-02 Justification - other candidates have better profile ? 

261311 55+5 English proficient Exp 9 yrs


----------



## rajeshdai (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi Vikashchandra, I have one question regarding notarized documents. Are the documents required to be notarized in the country of Origin, or we can notarize them from any country? For example, all my educational certificates are from Nepal, and I am not there now. Do DIBP requires all my educational certificates to be notarized by the notary in Nepal?




261313 Software Engineer l DOE 23.01.16 l 189 - 60 points


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

rajeshdai said:


> Hi Vikashchandra, I have one question regarding notarized documents. Are the documents required to be notarized in the country of Origin, or we can notarize them from any country? For example, all my educational certificates are from Nepal, and I am not there now. Do DIBP requires all my educational certificates to be notarized by the notary in Nepal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rajeshdai it does not need to be attested from Nepal itself you can get it done from anywhere.


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

This happened to so many guys.. Victoria gives approval only in second attempt... 




aka_1178 said:


> Vic rejection Applied on 13-01 Rejected on 16-02 Justification - other candidates have better profile ?
> 
> 261311 55+5 English proficient Exp 9 yrs


----------



## pinkyg (Oct 18, 2015)

How does Victoria guage the profiles.. any idea what factors they consider for same job code and experience level?



ashwin.nooli said:


> This happened to so many guys.. Victoria gives approval only in second attempt...


----------



## dorcus (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi

Can someone who has recently lodged visa application for subclass 189 help me out.

I have worked for the same company for 9.5 years. Apart from employment reference letter and pay slips, are tax returns and bank statements a must?


Thanks


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

dorcus said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone who has recently lodged visa application for subclass 189 help me out.
> 
> ...


Form 16 aids in quick grants.....ITR, bank statements are not that important......CO rarely asks for them.... Employment reference and payslip are self sufficient......


----------



## isaiasfritsch (Aug 6, 2015)

aussieby2016 said:


> Form 16 aids in quick grants.....ITR, bank statements are not that important......CO rarely asks for them.... Employment reference and payslip are self sufficient......


Does it need to be an updated employment reference?
The one I used for ACS is from Aug/2015.


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

isaiasfritsch said:


> Does it need to be an updated employment reference?
> The one I used for ACS is from Aug/2015.


updated would be better.....and payslips till date and all form 16.....


----------



## dorcus (Nov 30, 2015)

Should employment reference letter for final application mention salary.
The one I used for ACS does not have salary details. But I have all the pay slips.


----------



## MrObi (Dec 13, 2015)

I submitted an EOI on 20th and got an invitation on the 22nd..... Annoyingly I had a date for employment wrong by 12 days.... So will have to let it expire and edit it, just hope I get another invite!


----------



## MrObi (Dec 13, 2015)

Yes your employment reference must mention the current/leaving salary


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

dorcus said:


> Should employment reference letter for final application mention salary.
> The one I used for ACS does not have salary details. But I have all the pay slips.


Salary is not mandatory for Reference letter. Please refer Page number 11 and 12.
Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

dorcus said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone who has recently lodged visa application for subclass 189 help me out.
> 
> ...


If you have Form 16 Tax Returns, Bank Statements then it is always good to Upload in one go you may get direct grant. Don't wait for CO's email.

Thanks
Rohan


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

karthikr said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am applying as single applicant. Should i need to upload form 1221 along with Form 80 as well? Just to be on safe side? I have filled the form 1221


@ Karthikr, If you have both forms ready then upload it dont worry. I had uploaded everything (PCC, Medical, Form 80, Form 1221) for me and my wife also, got direct grant in 20 days. if you don't want to upload then also its ok. CO will ask the document if he/she require that.

Thanks
Rohan


----------



## Prash2533 (Sep 16, 2015)

Do I need to fill all my designations in Employment section while applying for EOI? Aso what about my matriculation and SSE in Education. I can not find any dropdown for same in Education screen.


----------



## karan27 (Jan 17, 2016)

Mrobi 
You can not edit your eoi once get invitation. Let the old one expire and parallely you can submit new eoi. Old invitation will get expire in two months and you will get new invitation based on your new eoi.


----------



## Nitisha22 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi am new to this group.. I submitted my EOI on 28/11/2015 stil waiting for the nsw invitation..


----------



## Eage (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi All,

Is there any chance to get invite for 189 (System Analyst - 261112) . Is it good to submit 190 also in that same EOI application.

What are the chance to get invite, if I submit EOI for 190 NSW this year?

EOI submitted - 03/03/2016 for 189

Please help
Thanks


----------



## Eage (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi Friends,

Is there any chance to get invite for 189 (System Analyst - 261112) . Is it good to submit 190 also in that same EOI application.

What are the chances to get invite, if I submit EOI for 190 NSW this year?

EOI submitted - 03/03/2016 for 189

Please help


----------



## sabooo (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello, I filed in 261313 with 60 points on 19th January 2016 in subclass 189. Any idea how much time it will take to get invite?


----------



## rajangarg (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi i have total 6 years, 3 months experience and cleared acs for 5 years, 10 months, that is 3+ years. Is it mandatory to show experience after 5 years, 10 months, as it does not change my point count.


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

rajangarg said:


> Hi i have total 6 years, 3 months experience and cleared acs for 5 years, 10 months, that is 3+ years. Is it mandatory to show experience after 5 years, 10 months, as it does not change my point count.


you cn mark it as non relevant, but you need to show all actual experience.


----------



## rajangarg (Nov 10, 2015)

rc4aus said:


> you cn mark it as non relevant, but you need to show all actual experience.


Actually Acs has commented that after dec, 2011 you have relevant experience. And I have changed company in sep. 2015. I have shown only until sep. 2015 in acs. I dont want to give proof after sep. 2015. Because from current company, getting reference letter is difficult. And even if i will show, point count will not change. So then also showing current company experience in EOI is mandatory?


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

rajangarg said:


> Actually Acs has commented that after dec, 2011 you have relevant experience. And I have changed company in sep. 2015. I have shown only until sep. 2015 in acs. I dont want to give proof after sep. 2015. Because from current company, getting reference letter is difficult. And even if i will show, point count will not change. So then also showing current company experience in EOI is mandatory?


In my opinion you need to enter all employment in both EOI and during visa application. You may choose to mark it as not relevant if you do not have enough supporting documents and do not want to claim points for that employment.


----------



## Eage (Mar 8, 2016)

What is the maximum time to get an invitation for 190 victoria. System Analyst 261112
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5
PTE - 10
State sponsor - 5
Total - 65

Can some please advice.

I have applied for both 189 NSW and 190 Victoria. So what are the chances to get invite and which one 189 or 190 for this year.

Please help

Thanks


----------



## rajangarg (Nov 10, 2015)

rahulraju2008 said:


> In my opinion you need to enter all employment in both EOI and during visa application. You may choose to mark it as not relevant if you do not have enough supporting documents and do not want to claim points for that employment.


Thanks for your reply. One question: Do DIPB ask for gap in employment or it doesnt matter?


----------



## ps01 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I am new to this forum and have applied for Aus with 60 points under electronics engineer.
I am yet to apply for EOI , can anyone guide me from their experience the best practice to receive an invitation.

additionally i would like to know, what is the percentage of people relieving an invitation with 60 points..


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy (Jan 19, 2016)

rahulraju2008 said:


> In my opinion you need to enter all employment in both EOI and during visa application. You may choose to mark it as not relevant if you do not have enough supporting documents and do not want to claim points for that employment.


Show all employment and tick it as irrelevant? But where? I have just uploaded my resumè along with other educational docs etc but I didn't mention my various casual jobs in restaurants etc but I m not claiming any points for employment either. Is it going to be asked later? Before coming to Australia I was a assistant accountant 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Guys, 

Need some clarifications on below points :-

I have submitted EOI for 189 with 60 points on 12 Jan 2016 for 261313(Software engineer) , but haven't got the invitation. Can anyone please suggest how much time generally it takes for getting the invitation?

I also applied for 190 and got the invitation from NSW, but didn't lodge the visa. 

Will my 189 EOI would become inactive or not as I got the invitation from NSW state?

Please suggest me on this. Should I go for 190 NSW visa lodge or should I wait for 189 invitation as my ACS going to expire on end of next month.

Any help would be appreciable..

Thanks In advance.
Occupation:- 261313 Software Engineer
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5
PTE - 10
State sponsor - 5
Total - 65


----------



## Eage (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi,

Can someone please tell, how much time it takes to get an invitation for 190 Victoria.System Analyst. 261112 with 65 pts.

Thanks


----------



## nishaa (Apr 15, 2016)

*Query regarding 190 visa - NSW state nomination with 55 points*

I just submitted an EOI for both 189 and 190 visa with 55 points for Engineering Technologist (despite seeing that the seats for 189 visa have been filled already). Just wondering if my application will be accepted by NSW state nomination with which I can get 5 points and total of 60 points. Can you advice me how much chances are there (looking at the current scenario)? Also how much is being taken by NSW for usual cases?

Thanks


----------



## farazaidi99 (Aug 31, 2015)

i submitted eoi as external auditor with eoi 60 points on june 2015- ie 55+5 ( visa 190).
what are updates? are external auditors being invited by the state nsw ? and at how many points?
i got seven each in ielts, ( W 7.5, R 7.5, L 7, S 7) but i am thinking of targeting for 79 each in pte A? but i know its a difficult task


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

rajangarg said:


> Hi i have total 6 years, 3 months experience and cleared acs for 5 years, 10 months, that is 3+ years. Is it mandatory to show experience after 5 years, 10 months, as it does not change my point count.


Mention it as non relevant..after you file the PR application they may still ask about it(roles and responsibilities, salary etc) if there is a verification call


----------



## sarah.alvi (Mar 21, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I have a question, hope that it can be answered. Today I submitted my EOI for 189 and 190-NSW, following are my details.

Occupation: Telecommunications Network Engineer (263312)
Experience: 5 years 6 months.
IELTS: L:8.5, R: 7, W:7, S:7, OA: 7.5
Education: B.E. Telecommunication - Pakistan.
Assessing Authority: EA

well I am having 65 point for subclass 189 and 70 points for subclass 190-NSW.

What is the expected time in which I will get invitation.

Hoping to get a reply soon. Thanks you.


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

sarah.alvi said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a question, hope that it can be answered. Today I submitted my EOI for 189 and 190-NSW, following are my details.
> 
> ...


You will get your invite on 25th May 2016 ( 189 visa ) as your score is 65 ( Next Round ). No doubt about it. So, plan for the next procedure of visa lodging and filling up forms. I think 190 visa is not necessary as you will get 189

Also, for future queries use this thread for May EOI coz this is Jan which is old.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tions-eagerly-awaiting-may-2016-round-22.html


----------



## sarah.alvi (Mar 21, 2015)

sandeshrego said:


> You will get your invite on 25th May 2016 ( 189 visa ) as your score is 65 ( Next Round ). No doubt about it. So, plan for the next procedure of visa lodging and filling up forms. I think 190 visa is not necessary as you will get 189
> 
> Also, for future queries use this thread for May EOI coz this is Jan which is old.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tions-eagerly-awaiting-may-2016-round-22.html


Thank you very much for the information


----------



## Navneet kaur (May 11, 2016)

EOI lodged on 20 April 2016 as a baker 351111 with 65 points in NSW 190 visa didn't received invitation yet can u suggest something plsss


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

Navneet kaur said:


> EOI lodged on 20 April 2016 as a baker 351111 with 65 points in NSW 190 visa didn't received invitation yet can u suggest something plsss


Try posting your query here or 190 specific threads. They can help you

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...5466-190-visa-lodge-2016-january-onwards.html


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

Got any reply.?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

qliz said:


> To clear up your confusion, we are still in the waiting list.I'm pretty sure you will receive the invitation before us. I think you will receive in January, and based on the December round not really good for 60 pointers, hopefully by February we can receive it after you. Finger crossed! All the best and Merry Christmas to you!
> 
> My wish will be backlog clearance process in godspeed!
> 
> May the force be with you all!


Hi, 
Did you apply Visa?
CO assigned?
Did you grant Visa?
Plz reply me because in my case:
EOI (60 points) invitation received for 233311 (Electrical Engineer) on: 11 May 2016
Visa lodge: 26 May 2016
PCC+Medical+Other documents Submitted on 7 June 2016.
Now,
Reffering to your case, when can I expect CO allocation and Visa grant
Thanks!


----------



## 1106762 (Jan 19, 2016)

farazaidi99 said:


> i submitted eoi as external auditor with eoi 60 points on june 2015- ie 55+5 ( visa 190).
> what are updates? are external auditors being invited by the state nsw ? and at how many points?
> i got seven each in ielts, ( W 7.5, R 7.5, L 7, S 7) but i am thinking of targeting for 79 each in pte A? but i know its a difficult task


Are you still waiting ? I applied recently under external audit. Could just identify if NSW is keen on nominating.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

gagneshsharma said:


> Filed EOI on 4th July 2016 for 261313. 65 points. Can someone please make a good educated estimate for invitation to receive by date?


There's a thread for people still waiting for July invitations. This January thread should be left to drop off the first pages of the forum.


----------

